# The weekend! - Part 3



## aweeze

New home ladies


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou what a cute new photo of Ellis
L x


----------



## RichmondLass

Aweeze you have been busy with admin!  Agree on cute pic!  Maybe my 1cm little bean will looklike that one day?  With dark hair of course!  Well I am off to Lewes tomorrow for the weekend to stay with one of my lovesliest best friends who is going to look after me becasue I am soooo tired.

Also going to be touring the south coast - looking for somewhere new - and cheap - to live.  Hampton is pricing me out of its market I'm afraid.

RLxx


----------



## indekiwi

RL, Gloucestershire is a very nice place to live too and has a wonderful SMC community already....err, that would comprise me right now so you would double it in a single move!!    Have a lovely time in Lewes!

JJ1, have a fab time in Portugal - lots of sun, sand, and sea!  

I am also starting my weekend early, as am heading to London for the U2 concert at Wembley tomorrow night.  First concert I'll have been to in years.    Coming back to Glos on Saturday and then, for about the nth time, am trying to take off in a hot air balloon to celebrate my 40th....which was a couple of years back, but who's counting, eh?!   for reasonable weather!

A-Mx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Have a fab holiday JJ...enjoy the sunshine  

Inde - enjoy the concert and hope you finally get to go up in that balloon...

RL - have a great weekend in Lewes, I can recommend Hampshire if you're looking for somewhere new to live  

Well, I'm still at my sisters until Sunday. Hoping brother in law will be out of hospital on Saturday but basically I'll be entertaining the kids whilst my sister does what she needs to do. This week has been hard work, but also fun. I've loved spending time with my nieces and nephew, but as those of you who are already parents know, it's relentless...and three under 5's is really tough - especially when they are hearing impaired too. It's fine when they've got their hearing aids in/implants switched on, but bathtimes are especially tricky as you take out the aids so they don't get wet which results in them not being able to hear when you are telling them not to throw water all over the bathroom (hmm, occurs to me even hearing children would probably ignore me on that one anyway  )

Sunday afternoon I shall be desperately trying to catch up on all the work I've missed this week - my boss is back from holidays on Monday so I need to get some things sorted asap...
Still, at least I'll finally be back in my own bed on Sunday night - a week of the blow up mattress on the floor is not doing my back much good!

Happy weekends to one and all, hope the sun continues to shine on us  
Suitcase
x


----------



## lulumead

yippeeee its friday...normally I love my job, but since my boss has said she is leaving, I've lost a bit of motivation!

happy hols JJ.

Inde - have fun at concert

Suity - sounds like you deserve some time off. Enjoy getting back to your own bed...nothing like it sometimes!

RL - lewes sounds like a nice relaxing weekend, enjoy being looked after.

Boring weekend of cleaning and gardening for me, but am counting down as only this weekend and next to go before the nice man from NY comes to stay at mine    He is here as we are working on a project together but he is staying at mine - he suggested sleeping in my bed to give me cuddles, am hoping thats code!  But mustn't get hopes up as with my luck he will probably announce he's getting married on his arrival  

Working from home today so already feels like weekend,
xx


----------



## wizard

Inde enjoy the concert - and I hope the weather stays fine and calm for Sunday - how many times have you tried now?!

RL hope you get some good rest in Lewes and JJ have a lovely holiday.

Suitcase it sounds like you have been amazing this week and deserve a bigpat on the back.  Your sister and BIL and the kids are lucky to have you.

Lulu - happy cleaning   

I have my mother with me this weekend, and although sometimes we can have some fun times together,  like many parent child relationships it is not easy.  She is also not supportive of my trying to have a child, so whilst I'm climbing the walls with stress over it at the moment it is never mentioned between the 2 of us.  Families  

Hope everyone else has a lovely weekend.

Wizard x


----------



## Felix42

Hello there, Wizard, hope your weekend with your mum goes ok. I don't know how I'd deal with my parents not being supportive with ttc. Fingers crossed that once your LO is a reality she will be turned around to the idea. Sure she will. 

RL, good luck with house hunting. Lovely to think of your LO and you being in a new home. 

Suity, hope you are managing to keep up with your 3. Sounds absolutely exhausting! But fun too. Hope your BIL continues on the mend. 

Well I'm entering week 2 of my canal holiday. I think my friend is getting a bit fed up of all the baby talk but he's being very good and not letting me work the locks or pull on any ropes etc. It is a lovely restful holiday tho the weather has not been good. Pretty chilly most days and some rain. Oh well, all good fresh air for LO. 

Have booked reassurance scan for Sat I get back. 

Love to all for a fab weekend,Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

Felix - I would LOVE to go on a canal holiday  . Foxton Locks is just up the road (ish) from me. I love it there. There is a bit of an open day there tomorrow and I'm thinking of taking A  

Today - we've spent out first day at our own house which has been lovely. We had our first trip into town. A slep through the viewing of his new nursery. I'm just sitting catching up with BB from last night and then back to parents later.

Hope you're all having a nice weekend

xx


----------



## Felix42

Wow, Coco, that sounds great to spend time on a yacht! I bet your son enjoys that!
Hope the injections aren't too bad. Just try and remember each one brings a sibling closer. 

LL, do hope you and A get to the Foxton open day. Start em young with a love of water I say. Fingers crossed he'll be a good crewmate for you in time. That's what I'm planning for mine. My friend and I are already planning how we'll cope with a little one on board next year. Bouncey chair in the front deck probably. 

Hope everyone has a great Sunday!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## indekiwi

Quick update from me - U2 were awesome!!!  So happy I went - it was the first concert I'd been to in about five years.  

Ballooning...has been cancelled for the day due to strong winds....just impossible!  Should clearly have chosen to go sailing instead....

A-Mx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh Inde, so sorry about your ballooning - I think perhaps you are simply not destined to get up in the air  

Am back home ploughing through washing, ironing, unpacking etc and missing the little ones rather a lot, is very odd to go from house full of children and activity, back to my little flat by myself. Mind you, the peace and quiet is also rather nice....and shall go out for a run later since the weather is good here..

Hope everyone is having a relaxing Sunday
Suitcase
x


----------



## wizard

Rose I'm glad you enjoyed the spa, perfect timing now you're back on the road, so to speak.

Inde, what can I say?  Your bad luck with the balloon flight is unbelievable.  Glad you enjoyed the concert.

I'm off to Sitges for a few days, to get a few last rays before the impending autumn.  Hope everyone else has a good weekend.

Wizard x


----------



## indekiwi

Wiz, the ballooning saga worsens   as I had a second balloon due to go up this Sunday as well but have already been told it is unlikely to go due to weather conditions.    That's it, I throw in the towel, I take my money back and spend it on something ridiculously frivolous and expensive - like me!  

Well, I am in tonight and have just made industrial quantities of plum butter, courtesy of one of the neighbours who has five plum trees in her garden and no way of using all the fruit.    I'm also half way through making blackberry and sloe gin jelly, so have crowned myself Ms Domestic 2009 for the evening.    Am also about to embark on the ironing mountain.  What is it with me and ironing?! Tomorrow, someone will save me from myself and cook me dinner, while Sunday am hoping to catch up with a few peeps and get out into the garden.  Not exactly a happening sort of weekend from most perspectives, but I must admit I am to be home with few pulls on my time apart from a small person.  Hope everyone has a lovely weekend lined up.  

A-Mx


----------



## RichmondLass

Inde - I have visions that when I move I'll have a huge farmhouse kitchen and it'll turn me by magic into a domestic goddess like you!

I am having a farily lazy weekend although I have some important work I haven't managed to get done this week yet so will have to pull mysel off the couch and into the bedroom office for that!  

It's the big one tonight though - the start of...X-Factor2009!!!!! Whoo hoo!!!My friend is coming round for our traditional pyjama and cava evening - without the cava - and I'm getting my favourite vegetable biriani from the best curry house in the world round the corner.  No really.  Monaf's rocks!

Apart from that it's more telly and eating. sigh.

RLxx


----------



## bingbong

Inde your weekend sounds lovely (apart from the ironing that is but you know my thoughts on that subject!). I hope that you enjoy it  

RL I am sure that a new kitchen will turn you into a domestic goddess   Enjoy your tv night tonight, I have to admit that I will be watching it too, but I think I am having eggs on toast  

I went to friends last night and watched One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest. It's been years since I watched it and I have to say that it was great, such a good film and I really enjoyed it. Although obviously it is slightly disturbing too and as I work in the mental health field some of it was kinda uncomfortable to see. But a great film if anyone fancies watching it again.

As some of you know I'm living with my parent's at the moment to save money. They went away today for two weeks     which is great!!!! But, on monday the builders are coming in to start demolishing rooms and getting ready to completely re-do the kitchen. On Tuesday two house guests arrive, and my mother normally waits on them hand and foot so they are in for a shock (   ) as I am not a domestic goddess! And then the builder said yesterday that they need me to move out of my room as there are large cracks in the wall and they need to do that (I knew there were doing it just didn't know yet!), so I have to move everything out of my room. And as I moved from a 2 bed house into my room it is rather packed with stuff so is going to be a nightmare. So, there goes my relaxing two weeks with the house to myself  

But before I get down to moving it's payday today so I'm going shopping  

Hope that everyone has a lovely weekend  

Bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Inde, I think that you were right to take your ballooning money back and spend it on yourself and LO, it didn't sound as if you were ever going to be able to go up in it! Glad you enjoyed the U2 concert last week. Your weekend sounds chilled but productive. I can't believe you were going to attack the ironing at 11pm last night  !

RL, I too am a fan of the x-factor, and especially enjoy the auditions . I shall be pigging out on pizza!!

Wizard, enjoy your few days away . I hope that Hector is better now 

Rose, glad that you enjoyed your few days at the spa  

Bingbong, sounds like you have a mammoth task ahead of you moving all that stuff. Shame the house guests aren't coming til Tuesday as you could have asked them to help you . Enjoy your shopping trip!

After decorating over the last few weekends, I was planning on having a lazy one today, but have ended up cooking some meals to put in the freezer, cutting the grass, cleaning windows and doing housework . Oh well, it keeps me out of trouble I suppose . I shall be popping round to my sisters this afternoon to see my nieces who have been away for the week with their nan. I have work in the morning, then I am going to chill out tomorrow afternoon. 

Jovi, hope you are having a chilled out weekend after your hectic week at work  

Hope everyone else is having a good one too and enjoying the sunshine 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

ooh yes the X is back....am looking forward to that before I spend all tomorrow, shopping, cleaning, baking and getting myself beautified for the arrival of the american who I am not supposed to be getting excited about.
Have bought new underwear today just in case  

Happy weekends all
xx


----------



## RichmondLass

Lulumead - the American We need to be told.  I have no love life and any chance of one in the next few years is slim...I have to live vicariously!  Talking of which - Inde what's the latest with my future boyfriend? 

RLxx


----------



## lulumead

know exactly what you mean Coco re: men, is sometimes much easier being single. The american is lovely man that I met last year through work and he is best friends with my american friend who lives here. He is totally cool about me wanting babies - told me if he lived here he'd be up for having one with me, but not practical as we live so far apart and he works crazy hours in film world. He is here for work but staying with me for a couple of days...said he will give me cuddles! and wants to sleep in my bed and as we did a lot of kissing last time he was here I'm hoping cuddles is code  

Anyway, trying not to get excited as knowing my luck he will arrive, be getting ready to climb into my bed and announce he's getting married or something, then proceed to cuddle up and snore all night whilst i just lay there  

Oh well what will be will be. He is good company and it will be nice to see him and it means a week of doing creative stuff for work for me so that in itself is good.

eek the X is starting...must go...
xx


----------



## lulumead

she was great!...I sometimes get a bit emotional at the X glad I'm not injecting at the moment, I'd be weeping!
x


----------



## kylecat

Hey girls! Loved Daniel the teacher - very sexy and a great voice!!   Why don't we have any single male teachers like that at my school!?  

Hopefully this years winner will actually have some success as what on earth has happened to Leon Jackson (the scottish winner!)?  

Kylecat xxx


----------



## bingbong

Lulumead pleased to hear that you are getting ready for the American   

I joined eHarmony today, I think that I really want to find an Arizonian cowboy to marry me and get me a visa   and true love of course    I signed up for three months for the price of one. Hopefully something will come of it, in America or here in England. I'm not very good at this sort of thing, I get scared and stop communicating with people when it looks like it might go somewhere   

Might be worth a try for those of us who don't meet many potential partners anywhere else  

Bingbong x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Kylekat - he's gorgeous!!!!  Want him to win!!

Well - off for a blind date tomorrow..... a friend of a friend - meeting him in a coffee place in glasgow.... god what am I doing??          
Should be a laugh - have exchanged text and he's really made me laugh so far..... keep thinking has he got hair?  Tall / short??  All will be answered tomorrow.

Have a great weekend x x x

Lulu     have lots of fun!!! 

Bingbong did look at eharmony but have had such crappy experiences with online dating decided not too...

Big hugs mini x


----------



## RichmondLass

Danyl (wierd spelling for a teacher) was fantastic!  He's the winner.  Best audition I've ever seen on X-F.

Followed by Outnumbered  - does make me laugh.

RLxx


----------



## Felix42

Oo, Mini and Lulu (and Bingbong), romance is in the air! 
I still sometimes think well why not? Women with children find love all the time afterall. But I also agree Coco it can be easier being single!

Good to hear of all domesticity this weekend. I've got to do my 2nd load of the washing machine but thatll probably be it for me domestically. 

Inde, so sorry to hear re balloon trip but good that you've decided to use the money for other nice things. You can't keep hanging around for the balloon too long!

Anyway, hope everyone is having a good Sunday. I'm catching up on the Archers in bed just now. V slobby!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## RichmondLass

I'm carrying on the slobbing today - although did a couple of hours infront of the 'puter this morning just to feel a bit better about myself.  I find all those friends who have had children say 'rest up' 'take it easy' 'give in to it' and those who haven't laugh when I say I did nothing all day and had a nap in the pm!

RLxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Ooooh good luck for hot date mini  

xxxx


----------



## bingbong

I hope that you enjoy your date mini   let us know how you get on!

RL, I'm in the rest as much as you can camp so enjoy.

Bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Mini - ooo, you go girl!! Hope that the date has gone well 

Re X-factor, I thought Danyl was brilliant too and think that he will win it this year . Kylecat, i'd forgotten about Leon Jackson  

Hope everyone has had a good weekend 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Mmmmm   well  - what can I say - apart from the fact today cemented that what we are doing is amazing and we don't need a relationship and can cope on our own...
Basically I was sat in pub - waiting whilst playing with new N97 - got a text to say he went to drop his daughter off at her mum's (he has her weekends) and her mum had gone out - didn't know where or when she'd be back and couldn't get hold of her..... Will give him benefit of the doubt ... this time.... So went shopping in glasgow instead!!!  Yay!!!
At least I won't have to put up with these mind games when little one comes along!!!        
Hope everyone elses encounters faired better!!!
Can't believe it as it took all my strength to go into that pub....
Ah well x x


----------



## bingbong

That's a shame mini, at least you put your time to good use and went shopping   well done on going in the pub!!!  

Lean Jackson got dropped by his record company after his first album tanked, so will likely appear on something like Dancing on Ice or something like that   He really wasn't very good.

Bingbong x


----------



## kylecat

Never mind Mini- at least you got to go shopping! I've been on numerous dates and thought 'what an utter waste of two hours!!!'.  

Bingbong - poor old Leon jackson - don't think his career really got started! Will probably go down the route of Steve Brookstein, the 2005 'winner'!!  

I have a very disgruntled baby here - have tried rocking, cuddling, laying on sofa and lastly calpol! Thankfully it's his bedtime soon.  

Love to all
kylecat xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Mini   what a rotter - good on you going shopping!  I sometimes think I should put more effort into meeting someone - it's just too stressful!

I've had a rather lazy day today - though I did manage to get dressed long enough to cut the grass!  Lazed about with my book for most of the afternoon - lovely!

Hope you've all had lovely wknds - I'm counting down to Friday starting now  

Love to all
Jovi x


----------



## Felix42

Such a shame Mini but probably is entirely genuine and who knows you might meet up another time and laugh over this! Good you redeemed the day with a bit of shopping. I love Glasgow. 

Jovi, your lazy day sounds lovely. 

I spent most of afternoon with cold flannel on my head trying to avoid full blown migraine. Seems to have helped but still feel rough. Hoping that my relatively migraine free pregnancy (just one last weekend) is not coming to an end. 

Hope everyone's had a good Sunday. Nice to think next weekend's a long one!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## lulumead

good work mini...for going in the first place...sounds pretty honest excuse to me.

hope you manage to contain the headache felix.

Jovi, your day sounds perfect.

I am still sorting out domestic stuff!  Still need to ice a cake, water the garden, dye my hair, put away all my clothes, and beautify myself...oh la la feel like I haven't stopped since 10 this morning.

Love to everyone else...need to crack on and keep crossing things off that to do list!
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Jovi your weekend sounds bliss!!!
Felix hope the head's cleared... Have you tried the migraine caps? http://www.migracap.com/
bought my mum one - although she still needs medication - it does help.

Yes do think the guy is being genuine - although he's not been with his daughter mum for 10 years now it does seem like a bit of game playing to me..... Been in that situation before - not ideal!!! Ah well - nothing ventured nothing gained.... Shopping was FAB!!

Kylekat - bless little kitten x x he must be tired.

Bingbong - any matches yet??

Big hello to everyone (Lulu - how's the list??)
Take care mini x x


----------



## bingbong

Lulumead I hope that you are making your way through your list! When is he coming?  

Mini I haven't had anything of interest happen so far   suspect that nothing will come of it. The wierd thing about eharmony is that they send you matches and you can't just search through people. Suspect that I won't be finding my cowboy this way  

Kylekat I hope that your LO settled for you   I wasn't living in the UK when the X Factor started so have never heard Steve whatever his name is, suspect that I'm not missing much  

Felix I hope that your migraine has eased for you and you don't suffer from them throughout your pg  

jovi well done on doing the lawn! I'm really into reading at the moment (it's a great way of escaping and avoiding things sometimes   ), let me know what you are reading if it's worth reading. Oh, and it's not far off September  

I've really not accomplished much this weekend, I'm am mostly moved out of my bedroom which is good, still bits to do, which often end up taking far longer than expected but still, good progress made. but other than that I've watched tv and read my book and spent far too much time on the internet. I did manage to water the pots in the garden and feed the pond fish so I suppose that's something  

Hope everyone else has had a good one
Bingbong x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Lulu I forgot my guess is cuddle   is most definately code  

Took me the best part of 36 years to figure that one out  

Bingbong been meaning to have a clear out of books ..... will send some in your direction!  And I'll recommend those that I couldn't bear to part with  

Jovi x


----------



## bingbong

oooh, that would be great Jovi  

Bingbong x


----------



## lulumead

turns out it is code! am a bit hung-over today but having a nice time.


----------



## RichmondLass

woo hoo!

RLxx


----------



## bingbong

Bingbong x


----------



## Felix42

Brilliant news Lulu. Lucky boy!


Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Get you Lulu      brilliant!!!

Also  - coffee is code too - (that's what me and my mate used to say - if we ever invited a bloke back and he got the good stuff - his luck was in - if it was cheap - no chance!!!)  Obviously that was many years agoin my youth!!

Big hugs mini x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Lulu you go girl!    Fab! 

Mini    I remember those kind of days   (vaguely lol!)

Jovi x


----------



## indekiwi

Lulu, hope you're having lots of fun!  

Ah yes, I remember coffee.... 

A-Mx


----------



## bingbong

oooh, I've had a gunsmith in Arizona contact me on eharmony!! Not a cowboy but still. Anyone know what a gunsmith is    

Bingbong x


----------



## RichmondLass

someone who makes guns
RLxx


----------



## Felix42

Don't want to get on the wrong side of him BB 
I'd stick to cowboys if I was you. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Sima

Way to go Lulu    .  Enjoy yourself  

Fraggles - the whole internet dating thing is a real mine field.  I tried datingdirect.com a few years back.  I went on a few dates but then got bored of the whole thing.  I think my friends are about to put me on mysinglefriend.com.  It's supposed to be quite a good site where your friends write a profile for you but you get to approve it before they post it on the site.  I have no idea what my friends are going to say about me but it might go along the same lines of your mini profile below.    Mmmm - not sure about that one.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Lucky Lulu   

Fraggles - I've tried Dating Direct and Match.com - they are quite similar. Not sure where you are, but the 'best of the bunch' seem to be in London/the big cities. Choice is far more limited if you live in a small north Hampshire village! 
I went on plenty of first dates, very few 2nd or 3rd ones though. I found the best thing was to exchange one or two messages/emails and then go straight to meeting up. If you spend weeks/months emailing, you've nothing to say when you do meet up - and at the end of the day it's not about finding a pen pal!
Mostly I would meet for a drink in the evening - so if it was going well, could continue on to dinner, if going badly, could claim early meetings in the morning, or other committments and leave!
I just found it all a bit artificial - you're both sitting there wondering if this is the man/woman of your dreams and firing questions at eachother and there was so much pressure that it just made the whole evening feel really strange. 

I do know several people who have met their now husbands/wives through these sites though, so it can and does work. Either I'm too picky (quite possibly!) or I just didn't meet enough people...I think it's a bit of a numbers game (hmm, rather like ttc then) - the more you meet the more you stand a chance of finding the right one for you. But this means devoting quite a lot of time to it and I basically refused to give up evenings with friends and doing other things to go out and meet strangers in pubs for dull evenings talking about our interests...hmm, with that attitude perhaps it's no wonder I wasn't successful!

BingBong - gunsmith in Arizona sounds fun.... 

Suitcase
x


----------



## Damelottie

I used Guardian Soulmates and met some really nice people - as well as some not so nice ones. I had a couple of nice relationships from it, but also made some nice friends with blokes I've stayed in touch with. I'd do it again - but it can be flipping time consuming and demoralising if you let it.

Also tried directdating site - didn't find many people at all on that one I had much in common with. And I liked match.com too.

LL x


----------



## bingbong

The gunsmith actually seems to be quite nice so far, not sure what I think about his profession though! But he will do until a cowboy comes along  

I quite like eharmony so far I have to say, have got further with it that I have before on other sights. I like that I didn't have to write a profile and 'sell' myself and come up with things to say, it does it for you. It's also easy to communicate with people without it feeling too full on too early, which is good for me as I have a tendancy to run when I feel like that   So far I'm pleased I joined and I got to read their personality profile of me that would normally cost quite a lot of money. If anyone does join when you get to the screen with the prices I clicked off it to go to the home page and it then offered me three months for the price of one, well worth it! 

I do agree about the time though, I can easily spend ages on it messing around! Although different to other sites I can't search people randomly, only those that they have matched me with. Very impressed with those of you who have actually gone on dates, I'm not sure that I won't back out before that happens!

Oooooh, just got an email that the gunsmith has communicated with me, better go and see what he said  

Bingbong x


----------



## RichmondLass

I have tried loads of sites and been on dozens and dozens of dates over the years:  match;datingdirect; mysinglefriend; guardian; timeout; metro; I can't remember the names of them all.  The best by far was parship which sounds a bit like eharmony.  Best quality men and it was all vaguely intelligent and you had to put an effort in - unlike the dating direct and match types which are basically pile it high sell it cheap websites.  Met someone I still see but as mates although there is some potential there.  Unfortunately I fell out with parship big time as they were so technically dysfunctional and ended up demanding a full refund. Met my ex on speeddater but as he was officially mad as a hatter I can't recommend that route!

I found I enjoyed it when I had time to devote to it and treat it like a project - agree it's totally a numbers game, I'd go on two or three dates a week.  I always insisted on a phone call first - I can't tell you how many men sounded intelligent and funny on email but were dull and had nothin at all to say on the phone.  If you think you're going to go on one date and meet the man of your dreams you are sooooo wrong.  you have to develop a bit of a tough skin, and not take each date at all seriously - you're just meeting up with someone for a 60 minute coffee or drink. Concentrate on checking them out rather than worrying what they think of you.  After a while I'd get despondant and cry off for a while.

I hated being 'interviewed' and refused to do it.  I wanted a normal conversation with anyone I met up with  just as if I'd bumped into them in a bar.  Same went for speed datingwhich \i also did a few times (if you ever want a real ego boost do the younger men, older women ones) Anyone who insisted on reeling off 20 questions or asking daft abstract questions in a bid to appear cerebral was immediately introduced to El Bow.

I know lots of friends who did it, only a couple who met a long term partner.  I also met men who weren't what they said they were ie they were married etc.

There!  RL dating tutorial over and out!

RLxxx


----------



## Damelottie

100% agree about the phone call first - I got caught out with that one a few time


----------



## indekiwi

I've been enjoying the internet dating discussion....never done it, but saving up to do it as a fully fledged project just as soon as project bump has come to a satisfactory conclusion.    Though RL, don't think I'd have enough stamina to do 3 a week!!  

LL, loving the photo of little Alfie - what a sweetheart you have there!!

Well, it's effectively the weekend for me already!    Our taxi arrives at ugly o'clock tomorrow morning and I still haven't finished packing - but I have found our passports. Then Toronto here we come - a couple of days of work in front of me, but at least four days of R&R with a friend so I am a happy bunny.  Bringing back an arm load of maple syrup (you can never have too much I find).  Not sure how much I will be logging in to FF, but sending lots of    to OneStep who tests on Friday.  Hope everyone has a fabulous long weekend and the girls meeting up on Saturday have fun (and sedate entrances   )

A-Mx


----------



## indekiwi

Fraggles, the neighbourly discussion was mine.    Happy to introduce if Mr Email doesn't tick the boxes!    Although I think a few of the other girls put their hands up already... 

I have dated two guys since starting the family creation game via donor in 2004.  I told both what I was doing from the outset. One got cold feet early on and cried off as he thought I might try and have an "accident" - at the same time he was complaining about using a condom.    The other I ended up kicking out and then facing a stalker situation, having come to the belated conclusion that things weren't great between us.  I have now decided that I have relatively limited time to complete my family, but I have all the time in the world to find a partner.  

A-Mx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Have a fab time in Toronto Inde...

I'm off to the Peak District for the weekend, hoping to leave by lunchtime to avoid the worst of the traffic on the M25/M1 - depending on getting my work done first....which I ought to be doing now!

Will prob be offline most of the weekend, although may check in from the phone every now and then

Have a wonderful long weekend everyone  
Suitcase
x


----------



## lulumead

hello ladies
been having a bit of a full on week entertaining the american and working on the show we are doing.  all been really nice but kind of frustrating as can't go anywhere as he lives in NYC.  was a bit naughty and wasn't at all careful but he knows what I'm trying to do and i was upfront, but would be a miracle for a BFP to result from this.  He's gone to stay with other friend this weekend for carnival, so trying to be cool. Am taking him to the airport on monday.

lots of wise words about internet dating...I need to check my eharmony have been neglecting it a bit  

have lovely weekends..I need to tidy the house (again) and might go to carnival sunday with other friends.
xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lulu, sounds like you have been having some fun!!  

Claire and Suity, hope you enjoy your weekends away 

Inde, hope that you and poppet enjoy Toronto 

Not much of a bank holiday weekend for me as I have work tomorrow and Monday (Monday is treble time so worth getting out of bed for, especially as it'll be bumping up the tx pot  ).

Hope everyone else has a nice weekend planned .

Lou-Ann x


----------



## RichmondLass

Countdown to X-Factor! Woo hoo!! (am I sad or what?)
RLxx


----------



## lulumead

RL  - not sad at all...I am now happily in front of the X!  Even left cuddling my friends baby to get home in time  

fraggles: was good reading your post as I have the chance to apply for my boss's job at work which I am not sure about...but reading your post about moving ahead in career if TX doesn't work was good...I think I should do it. Just that the interviews are scheduled at the moment when it would egg collection day!!! Oh well, will have to wait and see.  RE; american...totally frustrating as if he lived here we would give it a go I'm sure....we really get on and have lots in common but ultimately he lives a very full-on life in the US and there is no way that it can be anything other than some fun which it has been this week.  He's back to work with me again in January so just have to get on with things until then. Makes me a bit sad but nothing I can do to change it so just have to get on with it.

hope everyone else is enjoying the X or doing other stuff  

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hello all,

Glad you've been having fun with your American Lulu - no harm in a bit of fun when it comes your way   What a shame he's not a bit closer though....
Good luck with job application - I agree it's worth having a plan B - can't hurt to get promoted and some extra cash and if you want to downsize again later, then you can do!

Good luck with eharmony to those who've recently signed up. I just can't be juggling dating and ttc as much as I'd quite like to...it just all gets too much....especially as I'm also thinking about moving house and we're being re-organised at work - AGAIN!

Cem - hope you had lovely time In Brighton and it took your mind off things a bit

I had fab weekend in Derbyshire - it's so lovely up there, just a shame it's so far away...took nearly 6 hours on the way there on Friday, although better today as only 4 hours back. 

Hope everyone had a lovely Bank Holiday weekend  
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Suity glad that you had a nice time

My donor's partner was with me Sat and Sun as he was on nights, so someone to have dinner with.  I was trying to sort my stuff out from getting back from holidays on Tues- so did all the laundry and then had a mission today of sorting my wardrobe out- big mistake, clothes all over the place, charity shop bags everywhere and still my bed is covered in things. Also I bought my friend her birthday present in July in Brighton from a jewellers in the Laines, and put it away safe, but now can't find it to give it to her, driving me nuts  , at this rate she may have to have it for Xmas!!!

My donor's partner gave me a really nice gift certificate the other day, he had 'bought' me a tree in the Woodland dedication through infertility network UK /Moretolife and the Woodland Trust- it says 'For the past, present and future we are there for you' and I have a tree for my   baby.

I had intentions of doing loads of paperwork!!!

Hope that you all have a good week ahead
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

JJ what a beautiful gift.  Something so simple but means so so much x x


----------



## lulumead

Hi all

JJ: that was a very lovely thought, your donor and his partner do sound totally gorgeous.
Suity: glad derbyshire was fun...a well deserved break before you get going again  

I am a little heartbroken today as dropped the american at the airport, did some   after I left him. feel so sad that we can't even give it a go as he lives there and me here. I think its rare to meet people that you click with so much...just hoping that my life suddenly turns into a movie script and he gets back and realises he has made a terrible mistake and flies back!!!! hmmmm...best not hold my breath on that score!

back to work tomorrow  
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lulu honey - that's just so darn hard.  Long distance relastionships are hard going - I know from when I went on deployment and left OH behind.  Not quite the same,I understand, but similar.  
         tears are allowed and so is the heavy heart.  
I too hope he changes his mind and comes back soon x x    
Bighugs mini x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Lulu - big   
Nothing worse than meeting someone you really get on with and yet circumstances conspire to keep you apart...a few tears is only natural  

Suitcase
x


----------



## RichmondLass

Lulu - can't you go there?

RLxx


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Lulu    

Jj1 - thats a beautiful gift. Made me


----------



## lulumead

thanks for the hugs ladies....much appreciated.  Feel at the moment that if I want baby, can't have man...if want man...can't have baby...grrrrrr... I'd happily go to NY...but I'm not sure if he'd be up for that and that's a lot of pressure to start something with. I basically want to suggest us giving it a go, and me flying out to see him for a weekend...he's life is so busy and he travels all over that I think he will just say it wouldn't work, although ironically because he is so busy I don't think having someone based in another country would really matter. He's a bit of an all or nothing guy so I just don't think he can see how it could work and maybe I'm misinterpreting his feelings...we are working together on a project so I don't think he would just be messing with me, too much at stake...but who knows.  He definitely hasn't said lets give it a go...so he is not thinking that way.  Will let it rest for a couple of weeks and then might lay my cards out, I don't want to regret not saying something. He just needs a bit of time to miss me, plus he's off to Japan for work and finishing a film so crazy busy with no time to really think about anything.
ooh...its good to have this as a sounding board.
thanks poppets.
xx


----------



## Sima

Oh Lulu     I do hope the two of you can work something out.  You are right though.  You really do not want to have any regrets in the future so say what is on your mind and then take it from there.


----------



## bingbong

Lulu I'm sorry that you are sad   sounds like a really tough situation   good that you can come on here and talk to people though  



Bingbong x


----------



## lulumead

thats whats crazy Coco, we first met last year in Sept...got on just working together but had real good time..as a result he lent me his apartment in NY when I went last october (he was working in LA!), then he came back in December and we did some kissing, all very lovely and this is the 3rd week that I've actually spent with him...so its weird because we haven't actually spent that much time together...we've just clicked! ho hum...need to stop thinking about it now. 
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hurrah, Friday again  

What is everyone up to this weekend? I'm working from home this morning (and freezing because the outside paintwork is being decorated so I have to have every single window open in the flat and it's not exactly warm today...am also having to move from room to room to avoid being in the room where the guy is stood on the ladder outside painting the window - in retrospect not a good day to be working from home but had early telco and didn't want to get up super early to get into the office...)

Anyway, off to my sisters this afternoon. She and hubby are going to theatre this eve so I'm babysitting. They are leaving early so I'll have 3 kids to bath and put to bed...so that will keep me busy this evening  
Not sure what we'll do Sat/Sun - I'll probably be entertaining the children whilst my sister gets things done that she can't do when she's got 3 little ones under her feet. BIL is recovering well from heart surgery but still no driving/lifting, so can't do all that much around the house and gets tired very quickly so has to be careful not to overdo it. 

Depending on how my donor goes this week, this is prob my last weekend before the joys of gestone, clexane, counting the days of the 2WW etc, so I plan to enjoy it   
Wishing you all wonderful weekends whatever your plans,
Suitcase
x


----------



## RichmondLass

Suity! Enjoy every minute of this weekend then!  I'm supposed to be working but have done nothing.  Am off to M&S in a minute to by underwear for ever-expanding frame!

First NHS appointment tomorrow morning in Kingston and then off to Sussex for weekend to stay with lovely friend and explore new places to live by the sea!

But first ladies...Big Brother final tonight!!!!!!! 

RLxx


----------



## indekiwi

Ah yes, the weekend.  I shall be spending it cleaning my rental property after the tenants decided to leave without telling me while I was in Canada.    It had been completely repainted in December, but guess what I shall be doing before the cleaning commences...   Still, since I have already found a new tenant who moves in mid September   mustn't grumble any further - things could be far worse.  Saturday night I am going to a wedding ball, which should be fun, but since I have been getting by with limited sleep over the past week (long story, most of it tedious) I am fixated by thoughts of sleep.  

A-Mx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Inde how inconsiderate of them!!!    

Am off into Glasgow for the weekend - tonight is gonna be spent at the Ferry - watching The Animals play - altho only know house of the rising sun!!  Tomorrow need to get those wayward eyebrows threaded - may be out in Glasgow later for a bit of socialising... Sunday - recovering!!

Heard from my blind date.... dear of him - I took the plunge after not hearing from him since he cancelled our first date - turns out he's now got his daughter living with him afterhis exes performance - so things have been pretty bad - me thinks that any form of relationship is sort of too much at the mo - but have offered to be an ear if needs be....

In the mean time - fit sext young (or youngish - ) men form an orderly queue here!!!          

Mmm me thinks one needs a bit of fun!!

Big hugs x x


----------



## bingbong

Cem good luck with packing!! Must be a nightmare trying to fit everything in, but I hope that your trip proves worth the hassle     

Welcome home Inde! I agree that it is probably a good thing that the tennants have gone, especially as you have someone else already to move in. Not so good about cleaning it up though. Nice to have you back  

Suity enjoy babysitting, pleased to hear that your BIL is getting better. 

RL I hope that you had a productive trip to M&S and enjoy your weekend house hunting  

Mini sorry to hear that your blind date didn't work out  

Right, I'm sorry but I need a rant   so skim over the next bit!!
I've had a nightmare of a day. My alarm went off and my dog immediately started going mental wanting to go downstairs THEN, when I have to dress and turn alarm off etc first, and for some reason this really annoyed me this morning so wanted to scream at her (which always tells me somethings not right with me). Tried to have a shower but couldn't, no hot water. As some of you know I have builders in so when they came at 8am I told them about the water (there's been none for three days but they keep telling me it's fixed!). So I drove to my sister's and had a shower which worked out well as I had a hospital appt right near her house, so walked to the hosp. Had a dermatology appt and we talked about some tx that means no ttc, you have to be on the pill and absolutely no getting pg, decided to try another tx first, didn't even ask about ttc while on it (it will be 6 months) as the dr didn't say you couldn't so assumed... but reading the blurb says no using it while pg so I am   at myself for not asking, even though I probably won't have tx in that time but who knows? Anyway, back to sisters and she had to go out but was expecting a delivery, so agreed to wait in, so spent three hours waiting for delivery. Bad enough waiting for a delivery in your own house! Sister came home, I left, delivery came literally 2 minutes later. Started feeling better at this point, decided day had improved. Driving home and light comes on in car, not sure what it's for, decide to hope that it goes off, it doesn't. Go into house and builders say still no hot water, they are trying to fix it still. decide to hide in my room. Come out of room 20 minutes before they are meant to leave and house is empty, and no hot water. decide to check light in car, can't get out front door, builders have locked me in   manage to get out of front door and into car. light is telling me that I have a flat tyre (I have run flat tyres that don't go flat as such so you can't tell by driving, hence the light). Decide that I want to   and that I am going to try and pretend that tyre is ok as just can't quite face that right now   Have also decided that the sooner today is over the better. Sorry to rant and complain, I know that it's not that bad, just needed to share my pain.

I am so hoping that the rest of my weekend gets better!!!!! 

Bingbong x


----------



## RichmondLass

Ah good riddance to that particular tenant Inde!  Bing - I have days like that too.  You just want to cry in frustration and someone to wave a magic wand and sort it all out for you!  I call the RAC for tyres etc.

Spent my £52 worth of gift vouchers, two £5 off vouchers that I had and another £5 off they gave me (If you get fitted at the moment they give you £5 off lingerie!).

So only spend about £40 quid of my own money in the end.  Bought two grannies bras - they fitted me with maximum support non wired rather than maternity bras; stretchy trousers, a few sales items; long sleeve tops to go under my smocky summer tops for the winter; secret support vest tops and two vests that aren't so low cut that they actually cover the huge granny bras! 
Felt I did rather well actually...
RLxx


----------



## lulumead

i love corrie Rose...sometimes the one-liners in it are hilarious and I laugh out loud....and isn't laughing supposed to have a positive impact on implantation or is that research only done with clowns?

xx


----------



## wizard

Yes I saw it Rose, maybe Ashley will volunteer to be my sperm donor!  

Wizard x


----------



## kylecat

You can't beat an episode of good old corrie! It was funny tonight Rose - sperm donor comment made me laugh out loud! Funniest bit ever was when that bloke who used to own the shop (can't remember his name) and his girlfriend Maureen (now on loose women) broke the water bed whilst romping and it leaked through to the shop below!  

Does anyone remember the bloke's name?

Kylecat xxx


----------



## lulumead

I'm thinking of booking my friends in for my next 2WW for laughter therapy.
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

My donor's partner is staying with me this weekend as working he's working so have company around which is nice and it is sunny!!

I am so tired I have lots of little jobs to do do, and need to do a presentation as have to deliver it on Monday!! Plus nails, tan appts and a bit of shopping in Oxford St.


L x


----------



## kylecat

Cheers for the reminder Rose - yes I remember Reg well! I also love Blanche - I can actually see myself becoming a bit like blanche when I'm older!!  

Have a lovely weekend everyone

Kylecat xxx


----------



## indekiwi

All points bulletin - please all head to Glos and help me wash down and paint the interior of my rental property, and then wax the floors....no takers??!      Only woke up an hour ago which has to be a first lie in past 8:30 for 3 1/2 hours.    Hope everyone else is having a suitably non-energetic morning.  JJ1, I will have to join you one of these days for your Saturday morning routine of hair, nails etc - sounds terrific!  

A-Mx


----------



## wizard

I am spring cleaning    Ok, autumn cleaning then.  I have the radio keeping me company and this is one of those times when I just love living on my own  

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.

Wizard x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hmm, I was up at 6.15 with the kids having promised my sister a lie in....

Lovely morning at the park in the sunshine, then back for lunch and hanging out in the garden. 

Inde - if I was closer I'd be happy to come and help with the flat cleaning (I find that sort of thing strangely therapeutic - weird!)...

JJ - nails, tan and shopping does sound rather nice....shall have to take  a leaf out of your book one day soon  

Have a great Sat eve everyone,
Suitcase
x


----------



## lulumead

oh la la, just getting ready to go off on an afternoon date with someone from eharmony...so cannot be bothered. Just thinking he is not my american   Oh well, at least he is coming to near me, so not much effort required on my part. Just wondering when to bring up IVF  

hope you all have lovely weekends planned.

hmmm...now should I risk wearing flipflops or is it just too cold now!
xxx


----------



## indekiwi

Good luck Lulu!  Despite him not being your American friend, you've nothing to lose (apart from an hour or so over coffee) so hope you have a fun time regardless of whether he floats your boat.  

I've got so much on at the moment I'm not sure where to start....so I thought with lunch!    Will then do shopping, paint stripping, house cleaning, gardening....see you all next year at this rate!

Bon weekend all!

A-Mx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Lulu - hope date goes OK. You never know, going in with low expectations is often the best way - could be a very pleasant surprise!
And here at least it's OK for flip flops as long as you'll be home before the evening....supposed to get a lot cooler later....

Inde - starting with lunch sounds like an excellent idea  

I'm keeping busy to distract myself from being angry and fed up about DE cycle being cancelled. Have this morning cleaned from top to bottom (the flat - not me!)...so all looking very lovely. Also had total wardrobe clear out and am now rather distressed by lack of anything to wear. It seems all my clothes are either too big, too small (mostly too big though - hurrah!), or just too swful  
Might need to do some more shopping....

Long walk later. 

Tomorrow is attic clear out at my mums - which I've been promising for years and not much looking forward to - there's so much junk up there....

Happy weekend everyone, 
Suitcase
x


----------



## Felix42

Lulu, good luck with date! Low expectations is definitely best way to approach these things. I was on eharmony for a while but it wasn't being advertised much in the UK at the time so not huge numbers. Used to really amuse me when they emailed me to say great news they'd found a perfect match for me and he's in Aberdeen! Maybe US members would consider those distances but its a nonsense in the UK. Now there's been more advertising here, should be a lot more choice.  Fingers crossed!
Good to keep yourself distracted from the American and give him the space to miss you. 

Inde, hope the cleaning/painting isn't too hard work. What a shame you've got to do it though.  

Suity, wow you've a strenuous weekend ahead. Great to hear about all your oversized clothes. Huge  for the cancelled cycle. Just caught up on the IVF thread about it. 

JJ, I love the sound of your pampering morning. Was just down Oxford St myself coming back from seeing the J W Waterhouse exhibition. Tired out now though with feet up. 

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Oooo lots of dates - keep us girls posted!!

Have fun!!x x


----------



## winky77

oh gawd.....think  I might need to change my ticker ......have probably but all the weight back on in one go.....am just back from a friend's 50th chocolate themed party .....have been consuming all things chocolate since 3pm this afternoon.....practically had my head in the chocolate fountain for most of it.....   and even drank a couple of glasses of chocolate milk  (good protein for my eggies!?) .....I now feel so sick it is unreal! ......was lovely day tho.....and so sunny so all in the garden plus a marquee for the chocolate fountain!  Finally had to come home when the midges got the better of me! I think it was all the chocolate in my blood stream they were after! 

Inde/Suity......you domestic goddesses.....I cut my hedge this morning but that's it as far as domestics this weekend!

Lulu/Fraggles....ooo keep us posted on the date front!  I got emailed by an interesting guy on Match and have agreed to meet up on Wednesday.  He has an 8 year old and has got ' probably not' against the kids option on line.....I can just tell him that's fine.....my Danish donor's wrigglies are already waiting for me in Brno!!! 

I am so drunk on chocolate I am going to have to have an early night to sleep it off......have another 'garden party' tomorrow PM then down to London for a couple days work.....busy busy busy! 

Happy weekends to everyone! 

..Winky


----------



## lulumead

mmm winky that sounds like my idea of a good afternoon. chocolate is great.

My date was fine but made me realise even more how well me and the american get on.  

Enjoy the rest of your weekends everyone.

cleaning day for me today. Yawn!
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Not sure what I am doing, my mum is in hospital so I have been with her - she lives at the other end of the country!! I had a 4 1/2 drive for my scan this afternoon and got there with 15 mins to spare! Having my roots done in the morning even my mum commented how bad my hair looked!!

My donor and his partner are celebrating their 17th anniversary tonight!!

L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

JJ - sorry to hear your mum is in hospital, hope she's out and about again soon. Gosh, 17yrs is pretty impressive.... 

I'm off to my sister's tomorrow morning - it's my niece's 5th birthday on Monday so we're having the family party on Sunday - looking forward to birthday cake and silly games! Think we're going swimming tomorrow afternoon - with 3 kids my sister needs an extra adult to take them to a public pool. Haven't been swimming for ages, but don't expect there will be too much actual swimming involved anyway with a 5yr old, 3yr old and 18mth old  

Off to Finland on Monday for a whistlestop tour of Helsinki, Oulu (right up in the North), Tampere (about 3hrs from Helsinki) to do some presentations to our teams out there...not back until late Thurs...so will need to sort out packing etc on Sunday when I get back from my sisters...why are weekends so short??

Hope everyone has good things planned,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Felix42

JJ, hope your mum's doing ok and is out of hospital soon. Great to hear about your mock cycle scan.  it continues to go well. 

Suity, have a lovely weekend with the little ones. Party! Party!
Hope your trip goes well but what a packed weekend. How's your BIL doing by the way? Hope he is doing well. 

So, who is watching Strictly tonight?!!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## RichmondLass

me!!!


----------



## Sima

And me too but I've never really been that in to it.  I'm more of an X Factor girl.

JJ - I hope your mum gets better quickly.  You are a good daughter staying with her.  17 years.  I'm glad to hear that there are still some couples who can stay the distance.

Suity - weekend with the family sounds lovely.  Enjoy the birthday party


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Me too....quite enjoy the dancing although some of the 'celebrities' aren't exactly celebs in my book!

BIL doing really well thanks Felix - I was there 2 weeks ago and he was doing a bit of painting and decorating and out for a long walk every day, so he's very much on track. No lifting so still a bit tricky with the children. And no driving. But he's already started doing some work from home and is itching to get back to work properly....so all good  

Suitcase
x


----------



## bingbong

Suity pleased to hear that your BIL is doing ok. Enjoy swimming tomorrow   I hope that your trip next week goes ok, sounds interesting at any rate.

JJ hope your mum is ok. Enjoy getting your hair done.  

I am excited for the weekend cos we have builders in and I have to be up to let them in every morning by 8am and I am a definate sleep in kinda girl! But they aren't coming tomorrow, which gives me two sleep ins rather than just sunday. Very exciting!  

I'm not watching Strictly, like Sime I'm more an x factor kind of girl. I also love Dancing on Ice. I'm watching derren brown to see if I get stuck to the sofa  

hope that you all have a good weekend  

Bingbong x


----------



## Felix42

That's good to hear Suity. Its a hell of a thing to get over so it sounds like he's doing very well. 

Know what you mean about the celebrities but must admit I didn't really know the last ones either and got to like them.

Its good diversion anyway. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## RichmondLass

agree with the celeb comments - but very very annoyed about Aleisha replacing Arlene - not the same at all.  The Beeb will regret this.

RLxx


----------



## Felix42

Absolutely agree RL. It just irritates me to hear Alesha commenting. She hasn't got the authority for it. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## indekiwi

Evening all.  Well, having read the generally dire news on the other threads this arvo I determined to go and do something I enjoy this evening to swing my mood from despondency to at the least a sense of satisfaction...and this I have achieved in spades.    I have finally made a batch of sloe gin, at least a portion of which is going to be Xmas presents this year.  I have also found a recipe for sloe truffles, so once the sloes are separated from the gin, I have another set of Xmas presents in the making...The rural idyll continues, at least for tonight!    In fact, I suspect tomorrow is going to turn into jam and pie day as we have so much ripe fruit swapping hands down here.  On Sunday I will be catching up with Winky and Muddypaws, and I'm sure those two will keep me smiling most of the afternoon.  

JJ1, sorry to hear your Mum has been so poorly.  Hope she's well on the way to recovery.     A 17 year relationship seems HUGE to me - many congrats to the boys on such a result and hoping for many more years of happiness to them.     

Suity, the party sounds fun, and I'm sure Aunty will get her chance on the trampoline!  In fact, I suspect your niece will insist on it.    

BigBog, enjoy your sleep in!  

Hope all the TV watchers are enjoying their respective programmes tonight - must get me one of those thingies one day!  

A-Mx


----------



## bingbong

Inde   

BigBog x


----------



## Damelottie

Aleisha was rubbish  

JJ1 -   . Hope mum is OK.

A is having a sleepover at Grandmas so I've been filling out my tax credit forms  . Will have a lie in tomorrow and then collect him. Might then go over to sisters and watch X-Factor with my nieces. Sunday is A's swimming lesson in the morning and then waiting for some people to collect some things I've sold on ebay in the afternoon. 

Thats all for me.


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

JJ1   sorry to hear about your mum, hope she's feeling a lot better soon as is back home.

Suity hope you get a bit of chill out time as well as they partying!  Sounds like a hectic week coming up, hope your neice as a lovely bday.  Good to hear BIL is on the mend.

I'm shattered tonight, won't be long until bedtime for me.  I have a wedding tomorrow so up early getting my glad rags on    Sunday will be catching up with chores and shopping - oh joy!  One more week at work then I have a week off to look forward to - can't wait.

I'm with Sima, I'm an X Factor gal!  Quite distraught at missing it tomorrow - thank god for sky+  Heard today that Robbie is going to be on one of the live shows, swwoooooon!

Inde you domestic goddess!

Bingbong make the most of the peace tomorrow  

Have a good one everyone,
Jovi x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

OOooh LL enjoy your lie in!  x


----------



## lulumead

wow busy weekends ladies...have fun.
xxxxx


----------



## Damelottie

Jovigirl - It was lovely. Although I slept so long I had to rush out of bed as soon as I woke up and get little man


----------



## RichmondLass

friend round for pizza, X Factor little bit of Strictly, possibly, then packing for Lanzarote tomorrow!
no more dramas  RLxx


----------



## Felix42

Sounds perfect RL! I'm tidying up ready for a visit from my cousin and her hubby tomorrow but otherwise it will be just Strictly for me tonight.

Hope everyone else is having a nice weekend so far?

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## lulumead

Strictly or the X...the clash is unbearable. Might do the X tonight.  Also decided to apply for my boss's job, she is the director of my organisation as a jobshare with someone...so trying to do my application. Horrible when you know the people that are going to be reading it! And of course the interviews are scheduled for the same week as my egg collection will most probably be, so all going to be very stressful. i just decided that I've tried the not doing too much, getting stressed way and that hasn't worked so I might as well just do it all at once.  Doubt am very likely to get job but think its good for the board to know that I think bigger!

Mum is coming tomorrow to put the garden to bed! and i shall be cleaning the house and no doubt doing the application, although I have been invited to go and watch dancing dirty to celebrate its 20th anniversary!!!

RL: glad bleeding has stopped and you are feeling ok, have a lovely break.

felix: your scan pic is fab, its so clear.  I'm thinking boy too!  Will you find out?
xxx


----------



## Felix42

Lulu, good luck with the job application.   Like you say, the stress free way to a BFP is probably over rated.

Thanks for the comments re my scan.  Definitely going to find out the sex when my mum and dad come down for the 20 week scan (which is at 21 weeks - grrr).

Enjoy the X.  I'm catching up on a few episodes of Bones just now.  Not good with dinner but hey.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## lulumead

that must feel like forever to wait before you find out!  I think I will be a very impatient pregnant lady!
xx


----------



## indekiwi

Hi everyone, hope you're all having a fab weekend.    

RL here's     you have a peaceful and completely uneventful holiday in Lanzarote! 

Lulu,   with the job app - my motto in life is "if you don't ask, you don't get" so good for you for putting your hand up and signalling career intent!  

Felix, I have no feel for whether your scan shows a wee boy or girl, but I love the idea that a girl would be sitting back with her feet up in this manner - makes me smile.  

I've been to the DCN meeting today in Bristol, which turned up a load of new SMCs in the area.    Tomorrow I have no plans but that just means house / garden and dog walking - nothing to write home about but I'm perfectly happy with the lack of pressure to do anything!

A-Mx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Lulu - good luck with the job application   I'm switching between Strictly and Xfactor because I can't decide which one to watch....

RL - have a fab holiday - glad all is well, sounds like a stressful day or two for you   

Hope everyone else is having a lovely weekend - it's been beautifully sunny here today. I've been shopping - and totally overspent in my excitement at being able to fit into a size 14 for the first time in years   Have spent the early part of this evening sewing material into an old pair of jeans to make flares for an upcoming fancy dress party....and wishing that I could actually sew  
Friends coming for lunch tomorrow so we're heading to the local pub which will be nice. Other than that the flat needs clearing and I have a report to write for the school governing body, as well as tonnes of paperwork to catch up on...why are weekends so short?

Have a fab Sunday everyone!
Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lulu all the best honey with the job application       and whilst txing!!!  What do we do to ourselves...

Suity - well done you honey!!  Hard working paying off... must admit went shopping with mum and its fab trying on size 12-14 clothes!  First time in a couple of years!! YAY!  Bloody hard work but have these gorgeous D&G jeans sat there waiting for me to squeeze said   into them!  Trying to sort out outfits for 80's butlins weekend ... wonder woman so far - now to sort the punk outfit!

Inde - really must get   in gear and make it to a dcn meet up.

big hugs and a big hello to everyone!! x x x


----------



## winky77

Have this unshakeable vision of slimmed down Mini and Suity in 80s horror outfits...     Wish you were going to the same party.....as would make great double act....am thinking Pepsi and Shirley, Bucks fizz or such like?!?!  They were 80s right?  We so need pics!  I don't make a good 80s chick .....my attempt which can be found on ******** somewhere...had someone comment that I looked like Ozzie Osbourne on acid?!?

Well another busy busy weekend for me......I agree with Lulu...think you just have to get on with rest of your life and fit TTC in rather than vice versa.....!    Well after the camping wedding bonfire Somerset thing last weekend and lovely lunch with Muddy and Inde (despite me smelling in style of unwashed camper downwind of bonfire) ....this weekend has been busy busy too and involved a myriad of travel challenges in order to get me and my bulging follies over here to Brno via Glasgow for a scan(yes I have arrived!).  A train journey yesterday which almost totally changed my mind on having children (4 hours with 3 of the loudest, messiest, wriggling monkey rugrats I have ever come across.....by Preston they had mastered the art of hanging upside down from the overhead luggage rack...no hands...and screaming with delight.....whilst their mother actually had a little snooze !??!?!  And at one point the bloke across from me got hit on the back of the head by a flying dumper truck!  But I forgot it all stuffing my face with Tapas in Charlotte st last night and having a lovely catch up with my holiday buddies. 

But then today.....well.....met up with Lulumead at Peckham Rye station for about all of 3 minutes as she saved my life with some spare doubries that I needed (thanks L!!)......straight back on train to London Bridge....then a bus that broke down.....two cancelled Stansted Expresses  and having to get a rip off taxi from Bishops Stortford instead.  Got to airport 25mins before flight took off.....but I made it !!...... phew eeeee

So here I am in billy no mates Brno....already feeling lonely....but know I have to get over it!  I am staying at the Penzion Na Starem this time......and hurrah for free wireless as think that is what will keep me sane this week !!?  Prepare for me to be on line A LOT ! 

..WInky


----------



## Felix42

Wow Winky. I feel breathless just reading your journey. Great to hear you are all sorted and in Brno. I'm sure you'll find some mates soon. Must be some people out there? Great to hear re free wi-fi. 

Hope the timing of ET, flights etc go ok. Just remember the important thing is your ttc journey & chilling as much as possible. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. Mine has been a bit of a damp squib as I've been feeling rough & a bit low as a result. 

Probably heading for an early night tonight hoping I feel better tomorrow. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Sorry to hear you're not feeling too good Felix, hope you feel better tomorrow  

Winky - surely you can't be the only person from FF in Brno this week? Hard to believe...hope you find some peeps to hang out with soon - knowing you you'll have a whole new crowd of friends by Tuesday  
And of course loads of luck for EC....  

Quiet day for me today - went for a run this morning, then had friends down for lunch so we sat outside in the sunshine at the local pub which was very pleasant. And now I'm watching 'See Hear' on iplayer in a desparate bid to improve my sign language. Not sure if I mentioned but I've started level 2 at a different place to where I did the previous course, and everyone is SO MUCH better than me. Several of the people on the course are teachers in deaf units so they are constantly using sign and interacting with deaf people. Whereas the most practice I get is once every few weeks with a 3yr old. So I'm pretty good on animals, transport, and foodstuffs, but any sort of sensible conversation is beyond me. Is really stressful not understanding when everyone else in the class does, so trying to get in more practice myself. Am actually meeting with the head of the deaf unit at a school near work tomorrow to see if they will let me do some voluntary work there. Sloghtly concerned I might be taking on too much what with the school governor thing, the sign lang classes and the fact that work seems to have got suddenly much busier and there is more travel on the agenda again. But as Winky says, you can't put life on hold and at least it takes my mind off the fact that I'm still not pregnant...

Anyway, enough of me waffling on, wishing you all a relaxing Sunday evening and a good week ahead  
Suitcase
x


----------



## winky77

Ah Suity.....sounds just like me.....I joined Spanish Level 2 half way through their course a few weeks ago......having come back from yet another yoga holiday in Spain full of plans to have a place out there at some stage! ...maybe I thought that having had 4 weeks of holidays there in recent times I had picked up the language by osmosis.....as relying on the Holiday Spanish evening class I did when doing my A-levels (like decades ago! ) was not going to cut it!  Tis bloody hard work.....don't like being the class dunce! .....yet embarassingly I seem to be rather good at the vocabulary for things like 'desserts' .....come into my own then.....!  I can't remember if I told you but I did Level 2 BSL at uni and nearly went down a while different career path of working with the deaf community.....in a way my diversity specialism now was all triggered by that.  I might take it up again.....once I've mastered Spanish of course! 

And Yip.....only know of one FF couple here briefly overnight on Wednesday......tis unheard of!    Mind you I have just wandered up for the requisite pasta at Tripoli and overheard a couple talking English sat outside a cafe on the way.....right kind of age for fertility treatment! .....couldnt quite work out how to find out tho!  If I hadnt had to rush back to do my trigger I would have stopped there for coffee on way back and struck up a conversation to see what I could deduce!  At same time I am trying to tell myself that maybe some Me-Time would be a good thing......I don't often do it ......might even learn something about myself and come back a changed woman?!?!  And hopefully a pregnant one! 

lol

..Winky 
ps.  really peeved that I didnt know you can't use BBC Iplayer whilst not in UK !?!??!?  I had all sorts of plans to watch Stircitly etc whilst here!  Will just have to watch the 3 dvds I've brought over and over again!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

yes, is a real pain about iplayer...I can't even use it if I'm logged into work network as we go through a Finnish server, so it thinks I'm abroad....works OK at home as long as I don't actually log in to work....

hope you meet some folks to hang out with soon  

am just watching x-factor - judges delivering verdicts - lots of crying, screaming etc - not even sure why I'm watching it as utterly pointless really, but can't seem to summon up the energy for anything else on a Sunday evening


----------



## lulumead

winky...glad you got there safe and sound. Said in the text but you were looking fab, so hope this is the last trip to Brno for you, and all goes to plan.

I am happily in front of dirty dancing!  done about 2/3's of job application but still have week to go, am applying with someone as job share so we are meeting up in the week to work out how we present our case...then I should be able to get it all done next weekend. phew.

hope everyone else has had nice weekends in the lovely sunshine.

xx


----------



## MistyLake

Hi Winky

I am trying to message you my details so that I can get on ********, but your box is full. Could you make me a little space?

Rx


----------



## lulumead

Hi, I had trouble PM-ing Winky, I think there might be two, as she has emptied her inbox...make sure it is winky77!  I think someone else on FF has had my random messages to Winky!

Lxx


----------



## madmisti

Hello ladies  

I've not really 'done' the weekend thread before as felt I spent long enough on FF already without geting involved in another thread. However, now I have my laptop and can post from the sofa, thought I'd join in  

Winky -glad you made it to Brno ok - if by the skin of your teeth. That must have been so stressful thinking you might miss your flight. Sure all that weight you've lost helped as you were running to the gate!! Hope you don't get too lonely outt here -as you say mabe a chace to slow down and have some space will be good - you always seem so frantically busy and are obviously incredibly sociable, but a bit of alone time can be good too. I read elsewhere that you ahd 14 folies, which is fab!  Good luck for tx hun   

Lulu -good for you for going for the promotion    Hope all goes well with that    And being a woman and therefore very capable of multi-tasking, sure you will cope with doing it whilst TTC too  

RL - so glad bleeding has stopped. Have a fab time on holiday    Chance for you to check out some more Spanish names for LO -think you've called him/her every Spanish name I know  

Felix - sorry you've not been feling well    Hope you managed to enjoy your cousin's visit despite that, and that you feel much better tomorrow hun  

Suity -congrats on your weight loss - very impressed you go running! Always great to go out and buy new clothes cos you've gotten smaller!! 

Mini -ditto above! You two plus Winky and Lou put me to shame    Any news on the Falklands posting?

Inde -glad you enjoyed DCN meet -and you met some more SMC -hope that that these develop into nice friendships  

I had a lovely day today    Met 2 friends on the beach and went for a swim in the sea ( yes really!!! - it is actually quite warm this time of year as has heated up through the summer), then we went to our local park where the cafe has free live music Sunday afternoons and sat outside listening to it whilst having a late lunch/early supper. Then we moved off to a much smaller park where we saw a 'promenade' performance of Much Ado About Nothing. The promenade part meant we moved around the park to different locations for different scenes - it was really good - very funny and great atmosphere    And now on sofa surrounded by fur babies!

So nice that we had such a sunny weekend.

Hope everyone has a good week - despite work etc.

Lol
Misti xx


----------



## indekiwi

Hi everyone!  So have woken to a drizzly grey morning  and the temperature has dropped....sigh.  Still, we have a friend staying over this weekend (still blissfully asleep upstairs despite poppet's earlier whooping around the house  ) and we are seeing Muddy and Mini Paws for lunch before they go in search of sunshine for a week or so.      Other than that, I have a date with a conserving pan and a zillion pears from the tree in my garden...promise posts of my preserving prowess (more hit and miss actually but let me mislead you all with the thought of a Nigella like domestic goddess.....shhh Muddy, not a word about the state of the house and garden!!  ) are now coming to a halt as other things start to occupy my time (mostly work-related unfortunately  )

Hope everyone has a blissful weekend - though I suspect Lou's will not given the birthday party extravaganza today for E - good luck mate!

A-Mx


----------



## winky77

Hurrah for weekends eh ?!?  Although mine often blur into the working week and vice versa...but I kind of like that if it's my choice !

So I am still in Brno and the temp has dropped here too!!  I need socks !!!  Kind of glad I didnt have to do a mad rush early train to Bratislava this morning.....right decision and just one more day cooking those embies....then tomorrow...9.30am accupuncture... 11am transfer.....12.30 bus to Prague....4 or 5 hours mouching in the old town (hopefully meeting Lisa & Bob, my only FF buddies this week who will still be in Prague) and then flight home at 8.40pm....hurrah! 

So what to do today..?  Need to finish a work proposal (yip....Vienna's Egon Schiele distracted me yesterday)....More walking about..probably.....a last pot of Memories of Bombay (until the Reprofit babes reunion in 2011!?!) ....perhaps another English film where I can ignore the Czech subtitles and of course it is BLUE CHEESE night.....the customary excuse to eat my favourite thing that hopefully will then be banned from eating for the next 9months! 

By the way.....I know the embies are not in there yet...but by heck the emotions have kicked in....yesterday I gulped a tear or two when I read about Egon Schiele dying of Spanish flu when only 28 years old and 4 days after his 6 months preggie wife had died of the same....     This morning I bawled at the sad bits in the book I am just finishing ....and I mean really bawled! 

Hope everyone is having a fun weekend over in Blighty...

..WInky


----------



## Sima

Oh pants .......I'm full of cold today so I am currently curled up on the sofa watching the X factor.  Must be something to do with the change in weather.    Never mind!  It's my sister's birthday tomorrow so I'm off out for a birthday lunch with her and my parents.

Winky - I hope you managed to finish off your proposal today.  Good luck for tomorrow.

Inde - I hope you and Poppet had a good lunch with Muddy and Mini Paws today.

Bye Sima x

PS for those of you watching X factor.....I'm an Ethan fan


----------



## indekiwi

Hey Sima, hope you start feeling a bit better overnight - we've had the grots here over the past month or so and it's blissful not to be wiping a nose every second minute or reaching for throat lozenges.  Great to have birthday celebrations to look forward to tomorrow - we have a quiet Sunday in front of us as my friend returns to London tomorrow afternoon.  

A-Mx


----------



## lulumead

Ethan is great...but he looks so mature for 19!!!

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Just crawling back in from 80's weekend in butlins ... lots ot catch up on but can't quite focus at the mo!!       
big hugs x


----------



## Sima

How exciting Mini.  I hope you had a good weekend.  Did you go for the big 80s perm with big shoulder pads look?


----------



## Betty-Boo

Did the ra-ra skirt dayglow leg warmers etc on Friday night - Wonder woman on Saturday night .... did get chatting to a nice Superman!!  And last night it was rock / punk chick .... 
Great fun and it was fab NOT having internet access and having to enjoy and let my hair down ... no talk of Fertility which was a welcome change as sometimes it does take over.  Must admit would def go again but prob get a bit nice accom .... Was stuck in between 2 apartments (1 female group , other male group) who had teamed up ... for extra curricular activities... The screaming and giggling etc etc was starting to grate... oh to be young!!!
Was well worth it though - totally tacky and diet well and truly broken ... Thanks to the Gin!!


----------



## Sima

Sounds like fun    though the rara skirt and day glow leg warmers are bringing back some really worrying memories!!


----------



## winky77

we need pics !!!!     and more info on Superman!!

Must admit my last couple of nights in Brno were slightly marred by the nightly grunts and humping noises of the guests in the next room to me.....maybe if I'd seized the moment with Rugby man I could have had my own evening of fun on saturday night....at least then there wouldn't have been such a massive gap in time between actual sex and conception of my twins     ...


----------



## RichmondLass

hello all - back from a really fab holiday where I got to practice my sphinx-like "I'm pregnant" without giving away any more info.  One cheeky so and so asked me how and I just said it was a personal story and I wasn't sharing (especially with him, t*ss*r).
Anywy, lots of reading, wtching dvds, lying in sun/shade, eating tapas, laughing and generally having a nice time.

Impossible to catch up with all the news on here!

RLxx


----------



## Felix42

Mini, sounds like a fab weekend apart from your neighbours! Fancy dress can be such fun can't it? 
I'm sure you worked off the gin dancing anyway!

RL, great you had such a fab holiday. Sounds perfect and a good way to practise telling people!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## indekiwi

RL, welcome home!  Glad you had a lovely hols after the stress preceding.

A-Mx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Mini we need photo's


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Glad you had a good holiday and no more probs with bubs
L x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I have had a nice, busy week , it was my birthday and the boys have been with me since Tues - and I was off work Tues and Wed- so we went out for dinners/went shopping etc- tonight it is just my donor's partner and I, as my donor has gone home this morning as he has to work tonight. I am going into town, getting my dirty roots done! and waxing- needs must, and then a bit of shopping for kitchen appliances so nothing exciting! So hard to get a weekend delivery.

Then my donor's partner will be home this evening for dinner and X factor!
L x


----------



## indekiwi

JJ1, I loved the description of your birthday celebrations!    

I can hardly dare to believe it, I got arm twisted into trying to have another balloon flight and have woken today to a clear still day.....yikes, haven't asked enough people to join me in the basket and nor have I got a babysitter....All this was to celebrate my 40th birthday a couple of years ago....Still, it will be a few hours yet before we will have confirmation that the weather will remain conducive so keep your fingers crossed.     Otherwise, I have friends coming down for the flight whether it goes up or not so will be racing around this morning trying to get the house vaguely tidy and the dog walked.  Tomorrow is a work day for me as I try desperately to get a report out of the way that has been hovering over my heads for weeks.  

Bon weekend all!

A-Mx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Inde - got my mum and dad a balloon flight - they loved it!!!  Hope the weather stays and you have a lovely day.
Shame about working tomorrow ...
Am planning on starting to pack ready for the off.  Should get confirmation in the next month to say I AM going back home to Plymouth!!!  Can't wait!!  Altho have to say the clinic there is **** so will be looking elsewhere ....  Will miss the clinic up here and my fab GP.  And mostly winky! 

big hugs and have a fab weekend.... x factor for me tonight ... how sad!! LOL


----------



## Felix42

Fingers crossed you get airborne today Inde.  

JJ, like the sound of your day - lots of pampering.

MIni, hope packing is not too bad.  Great that you are going back to Plymouth but such a shame about leaving Winky and your GP/clinic. Maybe you will find another nice one once you move.  Fortunately Winky gets about too so it wont be long til you see each other again once in Plymouth I hope.  After b***dy Falklands.

I'm planning to do a bit of clothes shopping today after watching Dave this morning - mainly spectacular Rally crashes. Looks a nice day out there and for a change no headache/sign of migraine today. Yippee!  Strictly for me tonight.

Hope everyone else is having a great weekend.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## madmisti

Felix - glad no headache today - hopefully the aspirin is helping and you won't get any more ( or at least not as many) Have fun clothes shopping - you must have quite a bump now, you are so tiny!

JJ1 - Good to know you celebrated in style   your donor and his partner are absolute gems - do you know any more like them you could pass on!!!

Mini - hope you hear sooner than later - it is at least the silver lining that you will get to go back to Plymouth after Falklands   Hope packing not too awful! You are so close to your target weight -amazing!!!

Inde - unbelievable it has taken SO long to get the flight!!! Hope it all happens today and you have a fantastic time  . Me, I'd insist on wearing a parachute!!

Winky - how is 2ww going? hope you have some nice things planned for w/e  

I'm doing boring housework type stuff. Might have a mooch around town. X factor for me too tonight - first live shows  - Get rid of the twins - DIRE!!!!

lol
M xx


----------



## winky77

Hello Peeps....

Am mooching about in town.....and parked in my usual coffee shop.....was in the hairdressers all morning for cut and colour.....think red nose day of the hair department.....you can see me coming from about 10 miles away!  My hairdresser and I have been swapping IVF stories over the last year or so and we were delighted to discover this morning that we are sharing this 2WW !!!!  She transferred 2 hatching blasts 2 days before me!  We got some funny looks jumping around the salon with excitement!  We have swapped mobile numbers so we can keep each other posted ! 

Have a whole weekend at home...first for five weeks where I'm not either away or flying off somewhere on the sunday.....babysitting for friends tonight (practice?!?!) .....think I'll go for x factor.....still have to catch up Strictly on I-player....haven't seen any yet! 

Hoping to meet Mini for chocolate brownies tomorrow......getting in the get togethers before she abandons me !    But Felix is right....I do get about a bit so it's au-revoir not goodbye! 

Might do a film tomorrow night.....that's if I've finished the workshop design that I am delivering monday pm!  Should be working now.....but hey ho...it's saturday! 

..Winky


----------



## Felix42

Have gone a bit mad with clothes shopping - 2 tops, jeans, flowing cardi type thing & snoopy t-shirt. So now am sitting in snoopy t and jeans playing Gran Turismo on my psp. Slowly wiggling round Suzuka in a Volkswagen at the min. V poor but I'm determined to get better and its a great way til kill time til Strictly. 

Hope balloon flight happened Inde. Love the idea that you're on the 2ww with your hairdresser Winky.   for a 40ww together. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Inde I hope that you got your balloon flight and enjoyed it!

Felix maternity clothes!!!  How exicting
L x


----------



## Damelottie

Strictly dancing for me   

Swimming tomorrow morning, and then going for lunch with folks x


----------



## indekiwi

WHOOP WHOOP!!!!!   went up in the balloon today....time to celebrate being 40 - a couple of years late but what the hell!    It was glorious, and I'm so happy that friends who were there for the first attempt and kept up with the slog of abandoned flights were able to join me.  Just brilliant, and so beautiful to see the landscape around where I live from that high up.  I am such a lucky girl!     I started TTC a sibling for poppet earlier that year (2007), so have decided it's a great omen for my current cycle of tx - just a matter of time and perseverance.    Happy happy happy!!

Mini, hope the packing isn't dragging you down - such a tedious job at the best of times.  

Felix, maternity clothes - wow - hope you've found some stuff that works for you throughout the rest of your pregnancy.   

Winky, it could only happen to you - meeting up with someone else on their TWW!  Think we need photos of your new hair concoction!  

Hello to everyone else.   

A-Mx


----------



## winky77

Inde.....no need for a photo.....if you look North from where you are you will be able to see a red glow over Scotland.....that'll be me!   

When arriving to babysit at friends this eve, they were shocked but gave it the thumbs up! 

Glad the ballooning was good...will you put pics on **?

..Winky


----------



## indekiwi

Winky - yes re **.  

BTW, I just thought that was the sunset over Cheltenham...


----------



## madmisti

Inde - think that means you are only now officially 40!! Glad you enjoyed it - and lovely your friends were there to share it with you  look forward to seeing pics on ** Sure it is a good omen for your tx too 

Winky - WOAH - I can see it from here, way down on South Coast! Hang on -  -that;s better  Go girl!!!

Geeze - just nearly had a heart attack - must have pressed something cos laptop sudednly made whizzing noise (and a box came up asking if I wanted to turn on sticky keys -whatever they are!) Never heard anything like that form a computer - gave me a shock!!

Felix - glad you found some new clothes 

LL - your plans for tomorrow sound nice - enjoy 

JJ -what did you think of X-factor. thought Danni's remark about Danyl's sexuality was shocking - sure that wil be all over the papers!

Lol
Misti x


----------



## winky77

Yes Danni's X factor remarks were completely inappropriate.....I think I should be sending my business cards to Xfactor and to Strictly...both programmes obviously need a bit of diversity training!


----------



## winky77

I know....I just heard on the radio....wonder what happened? 

Right....I am meeting Mini at 1pm at our fave cafe.....promised myself I will get this workshop design finished before I go so better FOCUS !!!!

xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Honey - it doesn't say cause of death as yet .... so sad ...  
This has been a really terrible year for celebs.

Well - am looking forward to the coffee later honey!!!

Gonna have a little shut eye as shattered - been up since 6 for some reason!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Inde so pleased that you got your balloon ride it sounds fantastic and very peaceful.

Misti I missed that comment I did pop out to collect my Donor's partner from work so missed a bit but this morning that is all they are talking about on Sky news!  Also v sad news about Steven Gately dying as we saw him when out for my birthday last week.

L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Inde - SO pleased you finally got your balloon flight, look forward to seeing the pics  

Mini & Winky - hope you enjoyed your choc brownie meet up  

JJ - think I totally missed your b'day - sorry! Hope you had a fab day and weekend 

I'm feeling very fragile today. Was working all day yesterday in central London, then rushed to Kingston, got dressed up as a hippie and spent the evening on a river boat party for one of my closest friend's 40th b'days. Was fabulous - lots of champagne, dancing, catching up with old friends from uni, and watching the lights of London (it's beautiful at night, especially from the river...)
Got loads of compliments on the new slimline Suitcase as well (hmm, does that make me a suit carrier or briefcase I wonder rather than a suitcase?   ) which was lovely  
Stayed over with friends and just couldn't sleep. Still awake at 3am - think it was the alcohol. I barely drink these days so 4 champagnes was way too much   Kids up at 7am...so that's around 4 hours sleep. Ugh  
Going to need a very early night tonight. 

Am also stressing about the next 2 weeks as I have totally over booked myself - this week I have late night focus groups tomorrow in London so not home until midnight, sign lang class until 9.30pm Tues, 7am flight to Helsinki Weds. Back Fri night. Family fun day for deaf kids and their families with my sister on Sat in Essex, then I'm driving the 3 kids back to their house and putting them to bed whilst my sister and hubbie go to a family wedding anniversary do (his side of the family). Sunday I fly to San Francisco at 2pm for the week. Then get back on Fri afternoon and get straight on a flight to Amsterdam to see DottieP...so this coming Friday I will need to unpack my Helsinki stuff, immediately re-pack for weekend at sisters, week in San Fran, and weekend in Amsterdam...
So am feeling a bit overwhelmed - normally I wouldn't get worked up about this sort of thing, but it's actually been a quiet summer so I'm not used to all this rushing about. And everything always feels worse with a hangover  

Anyway, enough me, me, me, sure I'll be OK after a good night's sleep. Hope you're all having good weekends. Must catch up on Xfactor and Strictly having missed both last night (although worth it for a fab party of course!)

Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

Shocking news about Stephen Gately - how sad    

Suity - I am exhausted just reading that!!!! Not surprised you are feeling overwhelmed   Hope you feel better after a good night's sleep and that, despite the busy schedule, you do actually enjoy the fun bits!

Just having lovely cuddle with Benji  - the pusscat in pic on left - he is such a snuggly boy - loves sleeping with his face buried in my neck. Hence having to type this one-handed  

Off to walk dog soon, then settle in for X-factor. Twins should go - and Danni should apologise. Winky- you should def offer your services to both Strictly and X-factor!!

Lol
Misti xx


----------



## Sima

Inde - I'm glad you finally made it up in the balloon.  You had a good day for it.

Suity - Sounds like you had a lovely yet exhausting time yesterday.  I don't envy your next few weeks but I'm sure you will get through it.  Just try to build in some you time in between everything.

I was disappointed with Dani's comments yesterday.  Up until that point I thought she was doing a great job!  Actually I don't think any of the judges, with the exception of Simon, were particularly complimentary to Danyl. Looked like bullying to me.

Poor Steven Gately.  So sad.  I had a friend who died suddenly at the age of 30 a few years back.  It just goes to say you should live life to the full and don't procrastinate.


----------



## madmisti

So true Sima - we just never know. In a way, i think Danni is 'lucky' there is a bigger news story than her comment. She should definitely be made to apologise fully on air tonight. Soemtimes it seems the judges try and put down the ones from other judges groups who they see as biggest threats.

BTW Suity - Is Dottie living in Amsterdam now? Is she working there and does she speak Dutch?  Have seen a few references which suggest she is now living in Holland. Giver her my love when you see her  

Right, off to brave the rain and walk dog - unfortunately she doesn't mind going out in all weathers!

M xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Misti - yes, Dottie got a new job in Amsterdam so she's living over there. She doesn't speak Dutch although she is learning...and the Dutch speak excellent English in general
Winky and I are going to visit for the weekend - really looking forward to it - even though I will be rather jet lagged after San Fran trip

Am intrigued by the Danni discussion - I missed Xfactor last night - what did she say? Is Danyl the teacher guy? Must watch a re-run at some point....never enough time to catch up on TV!

Suitcase
x


----------



## winky77

Hi Suity....he was singing a song normally sung by a woman (cant remember what) and the judges were commenting that it was brave to do that....then Danni said if we are to believe what it says in the papers this week you didn't need to change the gender references....Simon was like eh? ....so she repeated it....Louis and Cheryl and Danyl all looked a bit perplexed.  Basically it seemed it was a reference to him being gay or bi-sexual (which apparently he has confirmed i think) and therefore ok to be singing about liking boys....was just a bit of a clumsy reference to his sexual orientation which wasnt really needed or relevant!  Your life sounds even more hectic than mine the next few weeks !!....hope you get some chill time whilst in Finland and San Fran.....you'll need your energy for Amsterdam! 

Just back from 'lunch' with Mini.....and she really is Mini....shrinking before my eyes I swear.....looks amazing!  She sat and watched me eat whilst chewing one of her bars.....but we did both do takeaway beetroot brownies for later! 

The life being cut short is very much on my mind at the moment.....I am waiting to hear about my ex hubbies sister who is dying of brain cancer.....she has only just turned 50 and was only diagnosed about 6weeks ago..went blind within days and it's all been rather rapid downhill from there....our mum's spoke on thursday and at that point she was sedated, no longer able to take food and liquid and not expected to make it through the weekend.....it's just too sad for words.....

..Winky


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks for clearing that up Winky...will try and watch a re-run later but so much to do this weekend as last chance to get anything done except pack/unpack for 2 weeks!

   re your (ex) sister in law. One of my good friends died in a freak accident on holiday in NZ about 8 or 9 years ago. She was only 31, on holiday with her husband (they'd only been married a year or two), they were out hiking, and she just slipped and fell into a river which was a bit swollen after lots of rain, and that was it - they found her body a few days later. It hit me really hard at the time, I found out just hours before flying back to Sydney after the Xmas holiday at home in the UK - we had been planning to meet in Sydney as they were passing through on their way back from NZ. I remember crying the entire 18 hour flight pretty much - the air hostesses didn't know what to do with me - I just couldn't stop. Awful 
That was actually the catalyst for me making lots of changes in my life - giving up job I hated in Aus, going travelling, doing voluntary work, and in some ways I think it was even the catalyst for starting tx, although that actual decision didn't come until a bit later. Even now it makes me unbearably sad when I think about it. Sad, and very very aware that life can be very short and you really have to enjoy it whilst you can. 

So I should stop complaining about my upcoming busy fortnight and instead relish the fact that I have a job which means I get to spend a week in sunny San Fran, and fab friends to spend a weekend in A'dam with - thanks for reminding me of that Winky  

Glad you enjoyed lunch with Mini - next time I come and visit, I want one of those beetroot brownies!

Suitcase
x


----------



## winky77

oh suity....that's so sad...bizarrely the story seems very familiar ....I was travelling in NZ in 2002 and I remember being told about a women who had died in those circumstances a year or two previously...I think it must be one and the same person.  Your right that all these early deaths - celebs, family, friends....really does make you think you just need to seize on to life....

..winky


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Gosh, what a co-incidence Winky...could have been her - think it was 2000 or 2001 - was Christmas time that I do remember....

As you say, a constant reminder that we need to enjoy every day - although I must confess I am struggling to enjoy today and am very much reminded why not drinking alcohol is actually a good thing  
Roll on bedtime!

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Winky honey that is so sad     

Was fab seeing you this lunch time - low fat chocolate beetroot cake is in the frsige ready for after tomorrow's weigh in.  Gym done - now totally shattered!!

Must say winky  - you do look radiant!!  

Suity that's so sad about your good friend  

Take care mini x x


----------



## madmisti

Winky So sorry to hear about your(ex) s-i-l. Life can be so cruel sometimes  And terrible for a child to die before their parent -at whatever age. Thinking of you, and her family and friends  

Suity -so sorry about your friend too  . Thanks for confirming Dottie is now living in Holland. Sure you will all have a fab weekend. And watch out for lots of attention  - what with Winky's new hair colour ( take your sunglasses!) and both of you now being so svelte   Winky will make wherever you are a red-light district  

lol
M x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Suity Wow what a busy time you have ahead, I love San Fran one of my favourite places in the world.  Send Dottie our love so pleased she has a job.  My friend also lived in Holland for a year and spoke no Dutch but got by ok. 

Life is so short isn't it.
L x


----------



## madmisti

I know this may surprise some of you, but believe me it is not a hasty( or easy) decision, but one I have coming to the last few weeks.It is with sadness, and also some relief, that I would  like to say good bye. I don't feel that being here is doing me much good right now   I have received huge amounts of support along with great advice - and this is in no way belittling any of that. And I will keep in touch with the friends I have made. I will still read a bit - and may post  very occasionally, particulalry on this thread as it is not treatment related - but generally I am stepping away.

It is difficut to explain my reasons for this - there are many -so I won't try. It is just the right decision for me right now.

I wish everyone all the luck in the world  - and for the ultimate dream to come true     
Lots of love
Misti xx


----------



## lulumead

sending you lots of luck misti...
xxxxxx


----------



## Felix42

Said it already on the other thread but wanted to say here too - lots of   and   for a fab treatment very shortly. May all your dreams come true.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## bingbong

Rose! How nice of them to refund the cost of the can! I do hope that they pay up though, did you keep the piece of grit? 

Not much planned for me, been unwell this week so need to try and have some quiet time to recover before next week. I am reading Twilight for the second time so that should help me to take it easy, hard to do too much with my nose in a book!

Hope that everyone has a good weekend, 

Bingbong x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Rose - what a pain...hope they cover the cost of the dentist too  

Bingbong - enjoy your relaxing weekend with a book - sounds lovely....

I'm off to spend the day with my sister and family - at a fun day organised by the National Deaf Children's Society which should be good fun - lots of activities for the little ones. Then I'm babysitting this eve. Tomorrow my flight to San Francisco is at 2pm, so will spend most of the day on a plane  

I do like San Franscisco, but I've got a really busy schedule whilst I'm there, not much time for sightseeing (although shall fit in a bit of shopping I'm sure!) and to be honest I would rather be at home, especially as I've been in Helsinki most of this week...oh well, hopefully November will be quieter (it had better be or not sure how I'm going to fit in tx...)

Have fantastic weekends everyone,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Wish I was off somewhere exotic ... or just somewhere ... working all weekend and have been working nights all week .......... so so tired      

Have a great weekend - will be doing the x factor thing later....


----------



## indekiwi

Ooooo CEM, I'm green with envy - Istanbul is a fabulous place for a long weekend - have some apple tea for me!  Hope you and your Dad have a wonderful time.  

Suity, sounds very hectic schedule for the weekend with kiddies day / baby sitting / packing / flight!  At least you have a bit of time on the plane to read a book / watch a film / sleep blissfully.    I hope you get a little time to yourself in SF - and then some down time with Dottie and Winky in Amsterdam next weekend. 

Rose, you poor thing!  What a horrible start to the weekend.  If the manufacturer is prepared to pay for its product, then surely that is admitting liability for your tooth as well?  How profoundly irritating to have to deal with this as well as all the other stresses and pressures you have faced over the past several months.    

Bigbog, sorry to hear you've been poorly.    Getting stuck into a really good book sounds like pure luxury to me - I get snatches of pages here and there and have now resorted to talking books so that I can carry on with other things at the same time.  It's not the same as being tucked up under a blanket with a gripping read though.  

Mini, sorry to hear it's a work weekend for you.    

As for me, the dog will be dragging me around the countryside for his morning walk shortly, followed by a bit of elbow sharpening prior to a nearly new sale for small people.  After that it will be a case of fitting in some work proposals wherever I can as things are hotting up on the business front and various domestically oriented shenanigans - oh yes, the siren song of the iron is hovering around me.    A far cry from last weekend's balloon flight.  

Bon weekend all!

A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Wow everyone seems to be having exciting lives Istanbul, San Fran- I'm off up North to see my Mum for the weekend, so 9 hours of drining ahead, and I have a bit of a cold!

Rose my Dad used to be in environmental health they used to get told about caterpillars in tinned peas (I won't mention the brands) but might be worth a phone call to your local office. Like Inde said by refunding you 48p they are admitting some liability! will they be sending you a cheque for it!!

Have a good weekend everyone
L x


----------



## loubi

Hi all, Hope you are all well. 

I have a little problem this weekend. I got a bfp last week and my scan is on 2/11/09. I have told my parents but no one else as feel its far too early. As being as excited as I am I worked out a  due date of 16/6/10. 

This is the problem. My sister who got engaged earlier this year has just phoned to tell me she wants me to go wedding dress shopping with her this afternoon, great I thought I love that kind of thing. I have never seen her in a dress in all her life so thought it would be a nice day out. On saying why get a dress when no date is planned she told me she had it booked for 12/6/09!!!!!!!! What are the chances She knows nothing of me even having tx so it is pure coincidence that both huge occassions are in a space of a few days!!! Now do I tell or don't I I really don't want to incase of any problems at the scan and then would have to tell her. But I do so she knows why I am not trying bridesmaids dresses on!!! Oh what a pickle I am in!!!

Any ideas / opinions??


----------



## lulumead

hello all

Crikey Rose, that sounds horrible and surely they should be liable. You could really do without the expense and the hassle.

Cem; istanbul sounds lovely, very jealous.

mini; hope you get to chill a bit, I shall be X-ing tonight...just working out what treats to buy from the shops to eat later ;-)

Bingbong: hope relaxing helps you feel better. Weekend reading sounds nice.

Suity: wow, that sounds busy for a weekend and forthcoming week. Have fun. Hope SF is lovely and warm and you get some shopping done.

JJ: hope the drive isn't too exhausting, that is far!

Inde: I'm with you on the domestic shenanigans...tedious isn't it!!

I awoke to my neighbours texting me that their bathroom ceiling was leaking I then discovered my bathroom floor was flooded - leaking tap...so I have turned off the water and now can't use the sink in the bathroom until I sort it but hey! at least their ceiling didn't fall in.  Cleaning and shopping for me in preparation for my week off. Clinic called today to say all 7 are still going, so doing blasts on monday which is great as I have my second interview in the morning, can then go to the clinic and then have a week of relaxing. Can't wait for it to be tuesday when all stress is over!!

xx


----------



## lulumead

ooh loubi - forgot to answer your question!  really not sure...I think if it was me I would just tell my sister that there is a possibility that I might be pregnant then!! I assume though that you aren't going to be buying anything this weekend?  in which case you can go along and be supportive and then let her know once you have had the 1st scan.  Are you worried she won't approve or be happy for you?

xx


----------



## RichmondLass

hi all

Loubi I'd go along with it for now and try stuff on - just don't commit to anything for a few weeks.  She won't be expecting immediate decisions?  having said that as it's now nearly 10 to 6 you'll have been and come back again!

I'm back from a really lovely day at the Baby Show with Felix and EddySue.  Spent much longer than planned and then had some lunch.  Picked up loads of leaflets and ideas and bought a sleep cushion which is being posted, some Palmer's stretch mark oil and a bra extender!  Oh, the glamour!


Now watching You've Got Mail for the umpteenth time while looking up all the Baby Show fab products on line.  X Factor later - who says you give up your social life when you have babies?

RLxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend.

CEM hope you both enjoy your little break.

Hope you feel better soon bingbong - you enjoy your book    It's just as good 2nd time round    I've never read a book again so soon, want to get to the third now and look for those clues you mentioned!  And only about a month until New Moon is on the big screen, can't wait!  He looks hot hot hot!!!  

Loubi hope today went ok with your sister, what did you decide?

Rose that's an expensive error on their part, hope they come up some of the cash.  

You're all so busy!  I'm having a lazy one, saturday night in my PJ's with a takeaway and X Factor - perfect!  Might have a glass of vino or a beer - just the one!  

Lulu what a mare with the leak .... I hate it when house things go wrong .... quite often here unfortunately I need so much doing on this place.  Hope it's sorted and you've got all your chores out of the way ready to enjoy your week off.  BTW fab news today   

Mini hope you get some chill out time in between working  

Inde I've not tried a talking book but think my mind would wander off and I'd just lose track  

Suity I'm cream crackered just reading what you've got going on, I honestly don't know where you get your energy from!

JJ1 have a nice time with mum, hope the journey wasn't too bad.

Have lovely evenings all
Love
Jovi x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jovi- what are you planning with next cycle?

Lulu- great news about embryos.  I am on the recieving end of my neighbour leaking into me! my kitchen ceiling caved in once, and now the tennants flood the bathroom, this si the 4th time. I don't have the landlords number so now going to the management company for it, as for some readson I always have to pay the excess on the claims even though I haven't done anytihng wrong!!

Loubi- what a difficult situation I think I'd tell her but I don't have a sister so won't be in that situation!

Inde hope that you had a nice day- you always have such hectic times!

L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

JJ1 I'm going with clomid again - will know on Wednesday if I'm good to go    Will discuss trying menopur next time as per original tx plan if I can't go ahead this month x


----------



## winky77

wash out wallowing weekend......blurg......just in case the sadness over BFN and ex SIL's death wasn't enough, I now have stinky horrid cold and also had to take one of my furbabies to the vets yesterday cos she keeps making choking noises....think the vet wasn't sure which of us to treat.....I was tempted to ask for the antiobiotic injection too.  Only other venture out the house was yesterday to go and buy condelence cards and sit in a coffee shop glaring at all the teenage mums...feeling even worse today so confined to sofa ....am delivering workshops tomorrow and tuesday in edinburgh so need to get over this lurgy quick......  

anyone know where I can buy a new body ?


----------



## Roo67

Oh Winky - hope you feel better soon.

r xx


----------



## winky77

Hey Roo.....don't forget to email me your shifts the next few wks then we can get that Newcastle day......need some nice things to look forward to.....Amsterdam nxt weekend is a godsend and keeping me going....

..Winky


----------



## Felix42

So sorry you're feeling so rough Winky. Hope your fur baby is feeling better and you feel lots better soon. Great news on the consult with S tho. 
After a lovely day yesterday its back to migraine city today - still in bed & feeling rough after being sick earlier. 

JJ, that's rotten about you keeping on having to pay up re ceiling. V unfair. 

Lulu, hope things are drying out with yours. 

Hope everyone enjoys rest of Sunday. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Winky and Felix - hope you feel better with your colds/migraine soon   
Winky - very much looking forward to seeing you next weekend....must double check arrival times etc - will PM or text you this week

Cem - have a fab time in Istanbul, what a lovely break

I'm getting an extended Sunday on account of San Fran being 8 hours behind the UK. Have arrived, checked in and am trying to stay awake until 10pm local time to avoid the jet lag - is always best to go straight to local time. Shall go to gym now to stretch legs after 10 hour flight...

Not long until next weekend!!
Suitcase
x


----------



## RichmondLass

Girls - have posted up a xmas/NY meet up poll so have a look.  Whats happening this weekend?  I'm trying to get my huge consignment of e-Bay sales stock sorted through.  Am embarking on e-Bay selling for the first time - just as the postal workers go on strike.  Great!

RLxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Good luck with the ebay selling RL...hope you make lots of lovely money for baby clothes  

My weekend starts as soon as I get on the plane this evening....10 hours to London, arriving 1pm Friday, switching to 4pm flight to Amsterdam for a girlie get together with Dottie and Winky - hurrah  
Shall be exhausted but very much looking forward to it. Just got to get through today's meetings first....have to get early train out to Palo Alto (about an hour from downtown SF) for a presentation - once that's over I can relax and look forward to the weekend

Hope you all have lovely weekends, unless Dottie has wireless I prob won't be online, so see you all on Sunday evening  
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

suity have a good and safe trip, enjoy your time with Dottiep and give her our best wishes
L x


----------



## Grace10704

Hi all
I've posted details of the Bristol meet up so check it out & come join us!


----------



## Roo67

I'm off this weekend - makes a change !!

I'm at a wedding on sat night - Fancy dress, Wilde wild west theme so should be good fun,  I'm going as a Saloon girl and have made a dress - a bit ott with feathers everywhere but I think it looks fab. 

Driving down to stansted and off for my  , dinner with Misti on sunday night.

R x


----------



## madmisti

Suity - hope you get upgraded for flight home   Have a fab w/e with Winky and Dottie  


Roo- looking forward to seeing you Sunday   Hope you're not going to keep your fancy dress outfit on!!

I fly out Saturday. Heard today got 7 mature eggs   Thank you donor!!

Hope everyone is gearing up for a good weekend

lol
Misti xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Misti Roo     for this weekend.
Have got my little brother and mum up so its gonna be busy!!  Altho I am looking forward to a little help with the big pack!!

Big hugs and have a great weekend x x

Off to Glasgow SECC for their girls day out in a mo - lots of stands, goodie bags, champers and cocktails!! Can't wait! x x


----------



## winky77

Greetings from Amsterdam!!!  Having a fun time with Dottie and Suity.....lots of hanging out in coffee shops as you might imagine!  Out for dinner tonight.....determined to find some nice Amsterdammer blokes to keep Dottie company after we have gone   

Roo and Misti......safe trips to Brno.....say Hi to my Frostie ! 

lol
..Winky


----------



## RichmondLass

Have loaded up about a third of the stuff I've got to sell on eBay - it's exhausting and has taken about two days!  Finally told sister am up the duff today too.
RLxx


----------



## Felix42

Winky, great to hear the 3 of you are having fun in Amsterdam. Hope you are lucky in the search of love interest for Dottie! 

RL, good luck with the ebay purge. I've been doing something similar with papers & magazines. It started off as a simple search for my receipt for my laptop (its developed a couple of thin lines of white at the top) but ended up with heaving about 6 big bags of recycling out the door. No sign of the blooming receipt still tho so guess I can live with the lines. Definitely felt good to get rid of stuff tho. 

Brilliant news that your Dad's on his way home Inde and your embies are so plentiful! Hope everyone's having a fab weekend. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Winky and Suity glad to here that you are having fun with Dottie- and hanging out in the coffee shops!!!! ??

Inde delighted to here that your Dad is doing ok

Felix I so need to do a paper shredding/declutter session, my donors partner reminds me everytime he cleans!

Recovering from a  lovely night out with my friend in Knighsbridge, shopping, cocktails, dinner at nice hotel, champagne and then home!

L x


----------



## madmisti

Winky and Suity - hope weather good enough today for bikes  

JJ1 - where did you find your donor and his partner - every time you mention them I think what gems you have there! Can't imagine any of my friends - of either sex - offering to clean for me!!

Felix  - feels good to declutter doesn't it? I have been having serious nesting instinct going on and trying to sort every cupboard etc. Though sometimes the will is there but not the energy! Did you register your laptop when you bought it - you might be able to get repair if you did. Or if it is a model that has been in production kess than a year, then they can't argue it is out of warranty. Alternatively, the receipt will probably turn up where you least expect it!

I am up expecting breakfast - didn't know clocks change here too - thought that was just a UK thing    Anyway, have asked nice lady doing breakfast in little kitchen opposite my room if I can have it earlier. Then I shall go back to bed for some more zzz'sas not had enough sleep.It's noisier here than the Grand in terms of hearing other people through the walls and there was a group being very loud until the early hours 

Looking forward t Roo arriving later 

Lol
Misti xx


----------



## RichmondLass

i have 37 items ready to go live next saturday and reckon over 100 in total.  so more pc time still today.  That's after I've photographed them!  Meeting ice queen later so will be nice to meet another singley from FF!

Apart from that - a couple of hours of work need t be fitted and and more onlien house hunting! argh! I thought Sunday was a day of rest?

RLxx


----------



## bingbong

Anything interesting on ebay RL? As I'm buying your house for £200 I might need a few bits to fill it with   Hope that telling your sister went ok.

Sounds like I need to get my   in gear to keep up with all you lot, what with your shredding and sorting and nesting  

I'm really tired already and it's not even 10.30am. Had a really bad nights sleep for some reason, but during the short time I was actually asleep I dreamt that I was at LWC and I wanted IUI and they agreed to do one, without all the tests and hassle as I was about to ovulate. In the dream I decided that I'd had enough waiting and the right time was never going to come. Wonder if it is a sign?  

Enjoy your Sundays everyone  

Bingbong x


----------



## RichmondLass

I've now loaded up 57 items and what with a call to Mumbai for e-Bay technical help at one stage I've just about had a French egg (une oeuff) for one night. Another 13 to load up by Wed. Then a break and a good 50 more smaller items of jewellery and what nots in the future.

How did I accumulate all this stuff I no longer want? I blame my terrible retail therapy habit that lasted the best part of 15 years.

Thank goodness I've got Martin Clunes to look forward to this evening. His smiling face and amiable demeanor in Doc Martin always cheers me up!

Bing Bong you can have a picture  of my house for £200 and that's your lot.

RLxx


----------



## madmisti

What sort of stuff you selling RL? I have tried selling books on there but made about 10p at the most after listing fee etc so just not worth it.  As you have so many items, might it be worth waiting for a free or 1p listing day - that way there's litle risk if something doesn't sell. They might have one in run up to Xmas to encourage users. Good luck!

Lovely evening with Roo - stuffed after Indian meal out. Was a sunny day so had a stroll this afternoon. But doing a lot of just relaxing and chilling  

Hope the week ahead is a good one for everybody  

lol
Misti xx


----------



## RichmondLass

There was only a charge on one or two items Misti - so it's cost me pence to list 57 items.  I've started them all at 99p.
RL


----------



## suitcase of dreams

So, what's everyone up to for the weekend?

I'm off to my sisters tomorrow. Looking after littlest niece for the afternoon whilst rest of them go out to a matinee show, then Halloween tea (not sure the kids really 'get' Halloween but they want a cake with candles!), then I am babysitting the three of them whilst sis and bil go to a 40th b'day bash. 
Will hang out there a bit on Sunday morning and then head home to sort myself out. Since getting back from Amsterdam/San Francisco last weekend I've been super busy at work and feel like this week just disappeared somewhere and I'm very behind...so lots of dull ironing, cleaning etc to do  

Hope you've all got lovely weekends planned
Suitcase
x


----------



## Damelottie

Usual nice weekend here.

Managed to use the 'not having a babysitter' line to successfully get out of a school reunion. I simply can't think of anything I'd rather not do.

Tomorrow we're off to my parents and I have a stack of ironing to do. Plus we have to go trick or treating to some friends and family as Alfie needs to show off his pumpkin outfit  

Sunday we are going to my sisters for a curry evening - mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Have a lovely weekend one and all xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sat is hairdresser, then need to go to get an evening dress altered and then househoild chores - carpets cleaners coming late afternoon.  Evening in with X factor, work for work and uni etc

Sun going to the South Coast to my donor and his partner's for Sunday lunch as my donor's family are over from Ireland.

L x


----------



## winky77

ooo LL ....I am loving Alfie's wizard outfit.....defo need a pic of the pumpkin 2moro !


----------



## RichmondLass

hello ladies soooo glad it's Satruday after two days of exhasuting house hunting which has worn me out and clearly imparied my ability to type!

Saw lots of old sh*te and feel despondent that I'll get anything on my budget.  Today, tidying up ready for house to go on the market next Saturday! whhoppee!! 

Then deliberately going out to AVOID the annoying American-influenced trick or treaters who bang on my door every hallow-een depite me hiding upstairs on the PC with the lights out to avoid them. Grrrr hate it and my babster will have no truck with it all, I swear.

Friend coming round to put last lot in loft and then off to flicks - not sure what to see - any recommendations?  (Don;t say Hallowe'en!!!) so will be MISSING Xfactor and will have to watch it tmrw if I can!

RLxxx


----------



## Roo67

I'm also a hiding with lights off person on Halloween 

Am at work til 7pm though so might get collared when coming home.

Looking forward to seeing a pic of your little vampire - Lou.

R x


----------



## RichmondLass

grumble, mutter, hrmph!  Just scanned flicks at Staines and there is hardly anything on save teen horror flicks and half term animation.  I don't think cinema on HE is a good idea do you?  Might opt for grown up dinner instead.RLxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

What about The Imaginarium of Dr. Parnassus??  It is Halloween after all and kiddies do love trick or treating.


----------



## Sima

RL - I'm all bah humbug myself.  Having said that I do usually buy loads of sweets just in case I get a knock on the door.  

I've got no real plans for today.  So I'm just going to stay in, veg and do a bit of housework.  Good luck with the house hunting.  I don't envy you that task.


----------



## RichmondLass

yes mini that was the only thing worth seeing but friend deosn't want to see it.  It's funny how kids have only loved trick or treating in the last five years though isn't it?!!!!!  Anything to do with the massive profits Tesco, Sainsbury's et al are making on the host of products you can now buy in store at this time of year Cynical? Moi? I saw Tesco being itnerviewed this morning, they are 22 per cent up on HE products. hmmm.
RLx


----------



## bingbong

Oh, I'm feeling so much better after reading this!!! I have been trying to work out how to make it look like the house is empty while still watching x factor tonight! I'm very relieved that it isn't just me who avoids the knocks at the door   As the tv is in the front room I'm not sure how i can do it though   Totally agree RL, Haloween has become more and more Americanised in the last few years, but it is still nothing compared to what they do there.

Enjoy your weekend everyone  

Bingbong x


----------



## Betty-Boo

I used to go trick or treating as a child - used to love it.  Being 40 - that definitely  weren't in the last 5 years!!       

Saying that I was about 8 and we were living in Iraq at the time on an American construction camp.  We had hell of a time!!  Think it depends on the age group of the kids - the young ones are fab - in their little costumes.  Oh to be young again but know what I know now!!  

I can't wait to take my little un out and about trick or treating  - then Christmas carols... loved doing that as a child too.


----------



## Roo67

I remember going out as a child dressed in a sheet  and carrying a hollowed out turnip - didn't get pumpkins in those days !!

R x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo glad you remember it too honey - god my mother used to dress me up in some strange outfits!!!  Remember getting a lot of fruit too!!!  Not so many sweets back then...
Always remembering going to a Danish Halloween party - mother dear got the translation wrong and thought they said it was a hippy party ... so there's me dressed as a blooming hippy whilst everyone else is in their sheets and witches outfits!!!  LOL .... Felt a right ninny...
Embrace it girls!!  One day your kiddies will ask to be taken out trick or treating!!


----------



## RichmondLass

There was definitely no such thing as trick or treating when I were a lass back in Berkshire.  We knew of it as an activity across the pond of course. But there weren't any HE products in the shops and there weren't any parties and we didn't dress up.  

It's definitely increased in popularity and commerciality in the last few years.
We did go Penny for the Guy-ing which you don't see any more - maybe because that's a British tradition and not an American one (cynical again?!). Where a group of kids would get old clothes together and pack them with more old clothes and make a figure out of them and then sit outside the local shops and get the odd coin thrown our way if the grown ups thought we'd done good.  But hang on, that requires effort and creativity rather than popping to the supermarket to spend loads of money on stuff!  That'll be why it's not popular!

We did also go carol singing now and again but I can seriously say I can't remember the last time anyone knocked on my door carol singing - 20 years ago?
I would part with cash quite happily for carol singers or Penny for Guyer-ers. RLxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

we def dressed up and had halloween parties when we were little - I've got loads of pics of us in fab costumes etc - but no trick or treating as we lived in the countryside - only about 3 or 4 other houses within walking distance so didn't really make much sense...

my nieces and nephew don't really know about trick or treating fortunately so we're just having a halloween tea with halloween chocolate cake later  

Lou - your local party sounds fab - enjoy! We bought halloween costumes for neices and nephew last year and they refused to wear them, so not bothered this year...

Happy Halloween everyone!
Suitcase (just grabbing 5 mins on FF whilst baby is sleeping and the other two have gone off to the matinee of a local production of Hairspray with my sis and BIL...)
x


----------



## bingbong

When I was little we were allowed to go to certain houses in the street, that my mother had been to before to check that it was ok! I remember that we got given lots of fruit and never enough sweets   It was fun.

I do think that in recent years the shops have gone more Halloween mad than they used to, which reminds me on America. Saw some kids dressed up in the street today and wondered if they had any idea what Halloween was about and why they were dressed up. Then thought for a minute and realised that I don't remember what it is all about     

Still planning on hiding while watching the x factor tonight  

Bingbong x


----------



## madmisti

Halloween stands for Hallow e'en - short for Hallows Eve. The 1st of November is All Hallows Day - also called All Saints and All Souls - hence Hallow evening the day before. Catholics celebrate All Saints and All Souls by visiting the graves of relatives. I suppose Halloween was asscoiated with the bad souls - ghosts, witches etc!  Here endeth the lecture!

I live down a country lane and we don't get trick or treaters, so I don't have to hide in a darkened room!

Trying to decide whether to bother with a barn dance tonight or not. Will know quite a lot of people there as it is a choir thing - but won't be dancing cos of being PUPO, so don't know whether it's worth it. See how I feel later.

So far today been to tesco's and done housework - thrilling!

Lol
Misti xx


----------



## Roo67

there were a few kids in one of my local shopping centers last week with penny for the guy - first time I'd seen that in years.

managed to sneak in the house without anyone seeing me 

lou  - party sounds great and I bet E looks sooooo cute.

R x


----------



## cocochanel1

Woo hoo X factor soon! I am shattered..........been halloweening all day - well little one sailing this morning and then a halloween ghost train ride at the local gardens where we are members - not sure who was more scared me or him  and then home for a halloween tea here with my parents. Decided against trick or treating this year but he did dress up all day in a 'knight' outfit. Not very halloween but he didn't want a halloween outfit  

I agree it has all become too commercial but doesn't need to be. I like the old fashioned activities and being creative. Children love any excuse to have a party and celebrate something. Carving the pumpkin was the most fun and it looked very pretty all lit up at teatime.

Happy weekend everyone xxx


----------



## Damelottie

I don't feel guilty at all for buying little A a pumpkin outfit   . I just LOVE it. Shall we see pictures of E Lou?

I'm not worried if its American or what it is really. Its fun and the children look amazing  . We've got lots of American relatives anyway so happy to be like them  

Only went Trick a Treating to friends and family tho. He's a bit little to do the street thing


----------



## upsydaisy

I was with you on the Halloween issue RL but I fear I'm being converted.

Wow Lou £7 was a bargain. Sainsbury's diddled me out of £10.  E's nursery had a party and dressing up wasn't optional so I rather grudgingly purchased a witches outfit.  The moment I pulled it on E I melted. I've never seen anything so unbelievably cute!! She had it on all day today whilst I pursued her with a video camera! 
Next year it will be the full pumpkin carving trick or treating monty!!  

Upsy
xxx


----------



## cocochanel1

Very cute picture LL!!
xx


----------



## Damelottie

Oooh a piccy please Upsy   

We got out outfit from Asda - its the same as the one DeeDee's twins have on


----------



## Damelottie

Ahh - thank you CC. Thats Alfie Potter


----------



## indekiwi

Hi everyone, poppet and I went out for a Halloween tea and trick or treating yesterday - he was dressed up as a wizard and his mother was in her customary witch attire.    We have five toddlers in the neighbourhood and with a couple of ring ins, had checked up with the various neighbours to see who wouldn't mind a visit from people under 4 foot high - fortunately, six lots played ball so we had some very excited little people trooping from one cottage to the next after a tea of scary sandwiches, witches fingers and blood curdling potato skins.  Poppet had carved a pumpkin with a friend - well at least, he got to pull out the pumpkin seeds, so he has had an absolute ball.  Tonight, we have had no trick or treaters at all - and we have a couple of pumpkins outside the door - so my friend and I are currently chomping through the chocolates instead.     We didn't celebrate Halloween in NZ either, but I'm all for a party and it's great to have something that is so centred around the kids.  We used to make guys for Guy Fawkes too, but I have never gone carol singing and nor have I ever had someone come to my door singing.   

So, the weekend for me has thus far consisted of shopping, house work, cooking and chatting with my friend, who is over from Canada for the long weekend.  She is happy to be away from home as apparently most years at Halloween, she can get anything from 100 - 200 people coming to the door.    Tomorrow, friends with a couple of small people are coming over to spend a few hours, but that's about it.  

Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend.   

A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

when I lived in the caribbean it was a huge event and all the bars were holding fancy dress parties the children also dressed up and went around the houses- the US influence I guess
I loved it
L x


----------



## Maya7

Hi everyone ... have been a bit of a weekend lurker recently ... 

I used to be a bah humbug hallowe'en hider but last year I changed and bought loads of choccies and sweets.  Only a few kids came...    I ended up eating most myself      this year I bought some more choccies and loads of kids came and I had to hide at 8 as I had had two hours of callers and ran out of my chocolate stash!  I got inspired to get a pumpkin and make soup and a lantern but had left it too late.. ooops ... will have to get things right next year..

I felt a bit guilty not getting a costume for J so he will definately have to have a little snowman or santa's little helper outfit this year...  


Maya


----------



## Sima

Hi All - what an awful day.  I've just got soaked by stepping outside for a few minutes.  Well I had an unexpected treat yesterday eve.  I was all set on a night in watching X factor when, at 5.30, my friend called me up to find out what I was doing that night.  She had two top price tickets to go and see Fleetwood Mac at Wembley and unfortunately another friend had let her down.  So off I went.  I'm not a Fleetwood Mac fan and I don't know many of their songs but we had great seats very close to the stage and for me it was a free night out doing something a little different.  Not much planned for today apart from hiding inside and avoiding the rain.  I might venture out and visit my cousin later on.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sima what a lovely surprise - must admit I do like Stevie Nicks...  You're So Vain is fab!!
Well ended up going out for a bit last night but drove so no drinkies for me.  Was good tho to catch up with my cousin and a friend from work who's also moving back to Plymouth.
Shattered today tho - spent most of the night awake with earache!!
Flying back to Scotland today.... so looking forward to leaving there and coming back home as need a change of scenery!!
Big hugs x x


----------



## winky77

Scotland's not that bad is it Mini?!?!?  Mind you the torrential rain all day today is making me feel a little gloomy....keep thinking of where I can go to get some winter sun but with not knowing outcome of next ttc tis all a bit up in the air.....will be in same situation as last year....testing a couple of weeks before Xmas!  Have no money for hols really as need ££ for ttc and basement renovations but can't face a whole gloomy winter without some fix of sun.  Am tempted by Egypt in January.....have never been and has been on my list for a while.....culture stuff but would also like to do my PADI diving cert.....if I am preggers (6-8weeks ish) does anyone know if diving is a NO-No?  

Well I had two lots of halloween door knockers last night....opened the door to the first one....solitary ghost and felt so bad I had absolutely nothing to give !......Hence when the next lot came I hid....but lounge light and Xfactor singing prob a giveaway!  I was invited to a Halloween fancy dress pub crawl in Ed last night but Xfactor pull was stronger....is that bad?!!?!  I do remember going to a Halloween fancy dress party in Chester many moons ago...I was dressed as a cat and my friend was a witch....but when we got there we were the only ones dressed up as the guy who's party it was had changed mind on fancy dress bit....and not remembered to tell us!  In the end I just got blindly drunk and spent the evening whipping people with my rather impressive tail!!! 


I shall be keeping my eye on ** for cute halloween pics!!! 

lol

WInky


----------



## Sima

Winky - I'm picturing the scene of your Halloween party now!! I seem to remember a similar thing happened to Bridget Jones and the tarts and vicars party  .


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Sima - I'd have loved to see Fleetwood Mac xx


----------



## blueytoo

Winky - diving in pregnancy is a big no-no. Sorry


----------



## winky77

Thanks Fiesty.....Thought it might be...could leave that as an option (that hopefully I can't take up as will be preggers)...but still go to Egypt for sun and chilling and see Pyramids, Nile etc....have to win lottery as well in order to pay for everything! 

Torrential rain here today.....sounds like bad pretty much everywhere tho....yuck !

another night on the sofa with X factor results show....

..Winky


----------



## Betty-Boo

Winky - Scotland's ok but its not home.... and thats where the heart is...

Must admit thinking of holiday too - mmm not sure 6 months in Falklands counts..        
Ear ache most of the weekend-must be all this flying lately.  Early night I think!!!
Best bit of weekend was getting into my D&G jeans Yay not far off target.... at last...


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Mini    - I so need to get my   in gear and follow your example!

Lovely to hear of the little ones having happy halloweens


----------



## indekiwi

Evening all, it strikes me that this is, indeed, the weekend.    

Am just about to launch into the ironing mountain, since tomorrow we have not one but two parties to attend - oh my word, our social life explodes!    One is a wedding blessing, the second a 30-something birthday with an 80s theme.  Sunday looks a lot quieter and I might (I said MIGHT  ) start writing Xmas cards since I am travelling quite a bit over the next few weeks and will hardly have time to scratch myself let alone prepare for the holiday season.  I've also just picked up my knitting again (inspired by Rose!) and am attempting to finish a Mr Men jumper for poppet before he turns 18.  If I get five rows completed before the end of the weekend I will regard it as a major triumph. 

Bon weekend all!

A-Mx


----------



## madmisti

Inde - sure Poppet will love the Mr Men jumper for his 18th    Enjoy the parties   I swear ironing piles self - procreate  

Quiet weekend for me after my good news - just want to take it easy.

Hope everyone has a good one  

Lol
Misti xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

tried to post but wifi keeps throwing me off!!
Inde you always seem to have busy weekends- I've gone away with the boys to Blackpool for a long weekend the boys flew and I drove & met at the airport, as I want my car to visit my mum on sat. 
The last time I came here I was 9 with my parents & grandad to see the illuminations_which I can see from my hotel window now.
The Strictly croud are in town for the live show tomorrow but we're not seeing them- but will be seeing other 'ladees' in sparkly dresses and fake tan in cabaret shows. The boys have just gone out clubbing but the call of my bed and tv after dinner was too strong to get ready and venture out again.


----------



## winky77

ooo JJ...Blackpool....I practically grew up there as on my doorstep! Am sure I've probably seen the same sparkly ladies!  And when at Uni I lived in Morecambe for a year....ho hum seaside towns out of season...

My weekend has so far consisted of a night out in Edinburgh last night with a crowd of peeps where I was whinging about my achy arm after swine flu injection and was then getting quizzed as to why I've had it......of course it's not cos I'm preggers     so said I had issues with my immune system....trouble is I think I've left them all speculating what disease I have got ! 

Today I've been to the opening of my friend's yoga studio....but came home in time for Strictly and X factor of course.....saturday nights are for the sofa, a furry throw to snuggle under and a couple of cats to keep me even warmer! 

Off on the train down to Manchester tomorrow for a couple of days work...

Hope everyone is having a fun weekend....

..Winky


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

So delighted it is Friday night as I had a 0600 with an electrician coming to sort fused lights before work. My dear frined is coming tomorrow from Ireland so will have a great time catching up.  My donor and his partner are coming to stay on Sat night. Sunday must go shopping as I have to get a wrap or something to go with my new evening dress to wear on Wed night!

Have a great weekend
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I am also very glad this week is over - it's not been an easy one, what with work, Helsinki, scans, ivig, hassle with men (well one man in particular) and waiting for confirmation of donor's EC etc
Am SO tired tonight - only got about 4 hours sleep last night, then got stuck in 2 hours of traffic on way back from Heathrow earlier

Have unpacked, re-packed for weekend, done washing, had something to eat etc, now just need to sort out a few bits of paperwork etc and then can get to bed. Oh, and have to do horrid gestone injection for first time in months too  

Tomorrow up at 7am to drive to London for Dr G intrallipids. LWC calling around 9am with news of fertilisation (fingers crossed it's good news), then drive on up to Bicester for lunch with everyone - hurrah! Am staying over so looking forward to relaxing eve with Winky, Cem and anyone else staying at the hotel.

Then Sunday back down to North London for nephew's 3rd b'day party and then home to finish off some work before it all starts again. ET either Mon or Weds so trying to juggle work for those two days without letting anyone know why I am being awkward. Hoping to be able to take it at least a bit easy for the rest of next week though...feel like the last couple of weeks have been a bit mad

Happy weekend one and all, looking forward to seeing quite a few of you tomorrow

JJ - we'll miss you, but have a lovely time with your friend,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Blimey Suity, I'm exhausted just reading your post!! Hope you manage to relax a little inbetween travelling here, there and everywhere, and enjoy your nephews birthday party tomorrow 

JJ, hope you have a lovely weekend catching up with your friend  

I have my nieces coming this afternoon for a sleepover tonight and then I'm off to my brother's tomorrow for my nephews birthday (slightly older than yours though Suity, he's 21!!)

Hope all of those that are going to the meet today have a lovely time 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Well, back on my sofa in front of the TV after a lovely but exhausting weekend

Fab to see everyone in Bicester, had a wonderful day chatting to everyone and then a lovely Chinese meal with those staying over  

Just back from tea, cake and fireworks for nephew's birthday. Bit of work to do this eve  

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend, roll on the next one!
Suitcase
x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Winky

I sometimes lose track so apologies if I have got it wrong - but looking at your profile sig you are having treatment in NOv/Dec or have you had a BFP.

Reasons I ask is 'funnily enough' I am having treatment - is it only when you are pregnant that you can have the jab or can you have it if you are planning too. Also, if you can get it before you are pregnant what what people do - have it or wait till you got a bfp?

I work in the public sector where 100's of people come in every day and a couple of my team have already had swine flu so may be vulnerable to getting it.

Pleased everyone had a great weekend and looking forward to meeting you on the 19th!

Fraggles x

Also,


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Fraggles re: swine flu jab I work in an acute hospital trust and staff are categorised And prioritised who can have it- priority 1's are a&e,maternity, paeds nicu, emergency planners etc then there are groups of staff in group 2 & 3 but I think at the moment all that want it can have it as some decline. I asked about our hosiptals fertility pts but they are not getting it, only pregnant women - this should be via their Gp who are also being paid to vaccinate their pts- in our trust we are only vaccinating high risk pts eg immuno suppressed and those who have been in pts for more than a month. Your Gp may do you if you request espe ially x


----------



## RichmondLass

Had to find somewhere to post this girls, and apologies but the downside of living alone is you have no-one to come home and spill to after a rotten day.  I don't have that many rotten days but this week has been a corker.  Garage called today and said they have no idea when they can get the fuel pipe in needed to fix my car - it's a Ford, how hard can it be.  So am still driving around in the rubbish, creaky, death trap that is the courtesy car.
Anyway, had run in with women at work who is notorious for being a difficult so and so.  I have risen above it so many times int he last six months I cant tell you, but I've taken the moral high ground and refused to let her get to me and been so charming and friendly and professional about all our dealings.  Tonight was the last straw, she was so patronising, hostile and confrontational and while I kept the conversation calm and respectable I just wanted to have a bloody good rant and cry when I put the phone down!  Grrrrrrr!

I just can't believe how she spoke to me!

It's ruined my eveing - al I wanted to do was come home and watch Pudsey!
Thank you for listening ladies!
RLxx


----------



## indekiwi

RL, I can't believe you still don't have your car back from the garage - you must be exceedingly irritated.    As for eejit woman at work, since you've taken the high ground for so long and it hasn't dampened her behaviour, how about confronting her in a calm way and simply asking why she feels so threatened as to feel the need to treat you in the way she has for the past several months?  Often has a way of making the most aggressive people back up rather sharpish.  

Anyway, I am sort of glad it's the weekend but not in too happy a mood myself.  Just got back from a couple of days in Paris on business to find that the person looking after poppet while I was away broke down on the motorway while bringing him home, and he won't be back now till tomorrow.  Feeling very out of sorts and miserable as a result.  Got work coming out my ears at the moment so should be using this time to plough through it all, but thought I'd cheer myself up a little by catching up on FF and then found distressing news posted on here too.  Glum glum glum.  

No plans for the weekend apart from work and retrieving my small person.    Hope everyone else has got off to a much better start.

A-Mx


----------



## Betty-Boo

RL - sorry to hear about the hassles with the car.

Inde - must seem very strange without poppet!!  Especially after a hectic few days..

Working this weekend - but this afternoon did escape to watch the new Twilight film... swoon.... now wanna be a vampire!!  LOL

travel back to Scotland tomorrow - hopefully won't be making that trip for much longer!! Bonus!!  Back in the West Country will be great.

Big hugs x x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi All

Have to say thank god it's the weekend - I've had it with this week. I have had hassles with my car too and tonight lost my train ticket home so had to buy another GRRRR 

RL sorry to hear about the car. Also, with the mood I am in please can you give the name of the person who is irritating you as I need to go and work out my frustration on someone     

Mini, that's what I need some escapism in the form of a movie. Feel like I need a free day to sit in front of the telly all day with a pile of DVD movies to watch. ahhhh bliss. 

Fraggles x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh dear   Sounds like everyone has been having a tough day or so

RL - so sorry to hear about the car still being out of action. DEFINITELY make them deliver it to you after all this. As for the woman at work, I like something along the lines of Inde's suggestion, eg nicely saying "I've noticed that you're very hostile and confrontational, I guess it must be a sign of some problems you're having - is there anything I can do to help, I do hate to see people struggling with things"....not sure if I could do this with straight face, but would be worth a try

Fraggles - hope you get your car sorted too  

Inde - oh you must miss Poppet dreadfully, hope you have a lovely weekend together once you've retrieved him tomorrow  

I've had an OK week all things considered, a little too busy at work for my liking though! And I'm really missing the gym - they told me not to run during 2WW so I haven't, but I'm hating not exercising, that's my way of burning off the stress...
And just had a rather tough evening with very close friends of mine - he's been struck down with some sort of viral depressive illness and they are really struggling at the moment. So sad to see friends having a difficult time and not really knowing what you can do to help  

Tomorrow I'm off to my sisters. Her and BIL are organising charity do tomorrow night for National Deaf Childrens Society, so I'm on babysitting and general kiddie entertainment duty so they can get everything sorted. Then Sunday I also need to deal with car stuff - no headlight on the driver's side and suspect this is rather dangerous so need to go and get bulb changed 

Hope things brighten up for everyone at the weekend,
Suitcase
x


----------



## winky77

Flipin heck.....can't believe I am still awake watchin Pudsey.....

Got less than 5 hours sleep last night.....was 1am by the time I got back to the B&B after training night shift workers in a logistics warehouse.....was beginning to regret my uber flexibility in delivering on the night owl timescales!  And of course I couldnt switch off to sleep.....head was still buzzing after what was a pretty challenging, herding cats kind of experience!  And then up at the crack of dawn to take the hire car back to Luton airport and then jump on sardine packed train into London to run another couple of workshops with Fund Managers in posh St James area.  From High Vis jackets to Eton accents in a few short hours! 

Have a fairly low key weekend ahead.....pottering, domestics, clearing out stuff....and meeting friends for coffee...that's it ...and going to get SKY PLUS...snap Lou!!!  Have a new lodger moving in during this week....just in time to take over cat feeding duties as I am away loads over next few weeks.....including my 2 Czech Rep trips! 

ok...think I do need to sleep now !


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

RL really hope that you get the car and the woman sorted out- both sound v difficult!!!

Lou- are you having a treatment scan!!!! Did I miss that you were starting again?

Winky and Suity you always have action packed weekends.

I didn't feel well yesterday and was watching the clock till 5 and left on the dot, usually it is 'expected' that none of us leave the office before 630 in the office and so the NHS get an extra day a week out of us.  I had griping stomach ache, couldn't eat as I thought I would be sick, just tired and lethargic. It wasn't even swine flu vaccine side effects as I went with my donors partner to get his on Thurs (as he is worried about fainting for injections) but he was ok adn b rave and said it didn't hurt he jut said on a troley in case he fell.  We then both ate the same thing at the pub afterwards.  He said he felt like he has been hit by a bus, said his arm hurt but did a 12 hr shift ok and went today.  This morning I had a peiece of toast and I think it has helped not had griping abdo pains since.

My donor, his sister and her boyfriend are comingmy donor's partner (my donor and his partner have been with me since Wed so nice ot have the company) we are going to the theatre to see Sister Act and then tomorrow my friend is coming from Ireland, we may venture to Hyde Park and the Xmas winter village/ice rink etc. I am off Mon as my friend doens't fly home until the evening flight. So I can't afford the time to be ill.  
My donor's partner will go home with donor and their family and then come back to me on Mon- Thurs night
l

Right must clear up the house!!!


----------



## Lou-Ann

RL and Fraggles, hope that you both get your cars sorted out soon 

Suity, hope you are having fun with your nieces and nephew 

Winky, I hope that you've managed to have a bit of relaxing 'me' time today after your long day yesteday.

Lou, was your scan today for tx? I hope that it went well and that E was okay.

JJ, hope that you are feeling better this evening and are able to enjoy the theatre and spending time with your friend tomorrow.

Well, today I finished my Christmas shopping and finished wrapping it all. So all that's left to do now is write the cards . Now I am relaxing on the sofa, may even get myself a glass of something nice in a mo! Not much planned for tomorrow, just pottering and a bit of housework.

Hope everyone is having a good one 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## RichmondLass

Well had a third and fourth viewing on my abode today so took the opportunity to swan down to Crowborough again.  Saw the house I like best again and another two, one of which really appeals.  So difficult!  Can't remember how I've felt each time I've bought before and how dithery I was, but probably was!
Don't feel I can get too interested in any one house until I have a firm offer in any case.
Really like the town though and apparently have the choice of about six or seven schools to choose from.  Getting a little head of myself as Emilio not even born yet!  
Picked up several eBay parcels today from Post Office - a whole load of 0-6 months stuff I've bought for next to nothing!  No more buying now because friends have promised me stuff and everyone tells me people buy you clothes.
Settling down for a cosy night in haven't driven through horrid rain and darkness home.  

RLxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

JJ - hope you're feeling a bit better

Lou-Ann - can't believe you've done all your Xmas shopping, I've barely started...

RL - good luck with house sale - encouraging that you have good number of viewings

All good here, kids in bed, indulging in Xfactor and I'm a Celeb   Waiting for my mum to go to bed so I can do my injections - since no one knows about the IVF. Mildly concerned about the 'no heavy lifting' during 2WW - think my 5, 3 and 18month old nieces/nephew probably count as heavy and I've been carrying all three of them around all day...oh well, what will be will be

Weather is truly miserable isn't it?  
Suitcase
x


----------



## RichmondLass

Lou - your brain is clearly getting ready for pregnancy!  I tried to open the boot of the wrong car yesterday - I suppose it is a courtesy car!!!

I need to get Sky +!

off fr lunch with a friend now who has lost her voice but hasn't got a sore throat - she did phone to warn me which was kind of her.

Hope ev eryone's having a nice weekend despite all this waater falling out of the sky.
RLxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Lou Sky+ is fab!  I would hate to be without mine now


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Lou - great news re the Sky+...happy viewing!
Hope all went Ok yesterday...

Just home from my sisters - washing, ironing, hoovering and work await...not the best way to spend a Sunday afternoon/evening but am rather behind with things at the moment  

Suitcase
x


----------



## winky77

oooooooo I am so happy the Jedward debacle is over!!!  But how the heck did the lovely Ollie end up in the bottom two?.....but then there are probably thousands of people like me who sit chirping at the TV but don't actually pick up the phone to vote!  Will start voting from now on! Promise!!! 

Braved the soft play place with my friend and her two kids today.....I used to go with her a lot as her partner tends to work on sundays but then I stopped cos it was a bit painful watching all these babies and kids everywhere and wishing I had a more legitimate reason to be there than as an 'adopted' aunt......today was the first time I'd been for months....it was nice to have a good catch up over coffee with my mate and get some cuddles from the kids but it's still not easy..... 

Slightly embarassing episode when i got back....had asked two different roofing/guttering firms to come and give me a quote for some work I need doing.  Both were meant to phone me to arrange the time but both just turned up..and phoned from outside my house..when I was still at soft play.  They waited and so when I got back I had to show both around at the same time! They were cool about it tho.


----------



## Roo67

Had a similar experience yesterday Winky. Brother and Sister came up with their kids, out for late lunch at pub with soft play so surrounded by kiddies and pregnant women  

they all came back to mine after  - didn't realise there were so many places to hide upstairs in my little house for my neice and nephew playing hide and seek. Felt a bit out of sorts today though.

I'm with you on Jeward - were entertaining but glad they have gone - i can't complain either as never vote for anything  

Lou - can't remember what I used to do without sky+ wish I had done it years ago !! - Happy viewing and hope all works out well for your mum and dad

Suity - hope you have some time to relax this evening and a less hectic week

Cem - hope you get home ok, big decision to make over your viewing 

Hope everyone had a good weekend 

R x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Winky, Roo -   
Totally with you on the struggle when spending time with little ones - I feel exactly the same. I want to do it because I always enjoy it when I'm with them, but afterwards I just feel so sad that I'm going home alone....  
Partic poignant at the moment as my eldest niece has developed a real curiosity around families and how they work and who is who etc, and regularly asks me where my husband is, and why I don't have children etc. How do you explain infertility to a 5yr old I wonder? 

Big    to us all

Not sure this week is going to be very relaxing actually - am out every night with sign language classes, practise for sign lang exam resit (coming up week on Monday and not really ready - again - last exam was 2 days after BIL's heart op, this one is the day after OTD...not sure I'm going to be able to concentrate either way...), school governor meetings etc....and work is looking busy too  
Still on the upside, means less time to think about test day - especially as feeling very low about it at the moment, just feel so sure it hasn't worked as not even a glimmer of a symptom  
Oh well, this time next week I'll know...

Have lovely weeks one and all,
Suitcase
x


----------



## indekiwi

Hi CEM, good for you for getting out and seeing people on what looks to be a miserable day outside.  I'm still in my PJs but have to get a shifty on shortly as I need to pack for a two week business trip and try and do something with the house (walking outside the door and locking it might be the easier option.  )  I also have a shedload of work on but will save my Saturday / Sunday evenings for this pleasure (oh yeah baby I KNOW how to live!  )

Bon weekend all.

A-Mx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Am off for a bit of pampering in a mo - massage / facial etc.... so need it - been a rubbish week!  Then off to gym later.  Packing in between ... so want to fast forward at least 9 months...      

Have a great weekend x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

well, I got up early to await promised arrival of gas boiler repair man (long story but have had no heating or hot water since Mon eve)....he has not turned up and they have just called to tell me the part is not in (same story on Thurs when I took the morning off work to wait in...) so still no heating and hot water
NOT HAPPY  

is very cold here  

off to lunch with uni friends in Richmond later, then suspect I will end up at my mums until the gas people sort things out as is too uncomfortable here with no heating

meantime I am searching for cheaper car insurance - a dull, but necessary task, and planning my holiday - much more fun  

have a lovely weekend everyone...
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Suity you must be freezing!!!

Off up North to see my Mum for the weekend, fortunately London is sunny and crisp today

Lx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

JJ - yes and very p'd off now...they can't come until Mon eve to fix it so another weekend with no heating and hot water...it's just ridiculous....



Suitcase
x


----------



## RichmondLass

Suity - why not check into a notel and have a spot of pampering  I have had my offer accepted on my chosen house in Crowborough (any body down that way) so have had broker round this morning to sort out mortgage.

Guess what, he and wife have unexplained infertility and are having IVF. Its soooo common.  Not sure whether to go for tracker or fixed.

Later friend's husband is delivering about three black sacks of boy's clothes from 0-3years, a pram/carry cot/buggy system minus the car seat, changing mat, bouncer, door hanging bouncer thingie, steriliser and assorted bits and pieces.  How lucky am i? This is just round one.  We ploughed through it at hers yesterday and as it's been in the loft my allergies went into overdrive.

Have cancelled night out tonight to chill a bit as am totaly knackered but tmrw am going to a drive in movie at Pinewood Studios - Love Actually.  Should be nice.

Enjoy your weekend girlies.
RLxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

RL - drive in movie!!!God haven't done that since I was a little girl living in Tanzania ... used to love it!!!
Have a lovely time x


----------



## GIAToo

RL - wow, that's brilliant that your friend is handing down all that stuff to you     I didn't know they did drive in movies at Pinewood. Do they have girls (and boys) on roller skates to bring you popcorn??    BTW I'm also finding out about so many people who have had IVF!

Suity - sorry to hear about your heating. I've been there, but it happened to me in January for 2 weeks too.  ** and I were wrapped in a quilt all snuggly on the sofa!! Hope they get it sorted on Monday!!   At least today's lunch will take your mind off it  

JJ1 - enjoy your weekend with your Mum.  

CEM - I was in Brighton last weekend with my Mum for our annual Christmas shopping weekend. The weather looks like it'll be better this weekend  

A-M - hope you get organised and take it easy with your wild nights in doing work!!   More exciting than my nights believe me  

Mini Minx - pampering sounds so good- enjoy!  

AFM - the only thing I have planned is to go and see The Shawshank Redemption tomorrow.  I have a friend in it,  so it'll be great to see him in action, but he's a bit down as it closes tomorrow which is 3 months early!    Other than that - not doing anything. Too skint  
Oh- just wanted to add that every Tuesday I go to Tumble Tots (or Jungle gym? can't remember) with my friend and her 2 year old twin boys.  She had them via IVF with donor sperm and donor egg and when I see them, it gives me great hope   

Have a good one everyone 
GIA xx


----------



## winky77

oo RL ....Love Actually......does anyone else love the airport reunion scenes at the end?.....makes me happy and sad in equal measure....I fly somewhere up and down UK pretty much every week...love flying...love airports...but 99.99% of time it's just a case of arriving and heading for a train or hire car on my own......was so lovely when CEM met me a Brum airport on our way to the Bicester meet up the other week! 

Well I am in good old Brno of course this weekend...have had lovely sociable time....crisp wintry weather and so pretty and xmassy ....off to Prague 2more for flight home....then back out via Bratislava on thursday......

Only negative is missing X factor and Strictly......Sky+ not being installed until Wednesday!!! 

lol

...Winky


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

well it is that weekend time again!  I have a waxing appt at noon in town and then I need to crack the Christmas shopping/cards/wrapping thing this weekend!! So will brave Oxford St and the crowds.

Nothing else planned I also need to do an essay to hand in for next Friday!! which I can do without.
L x


----------



## RichmondLass

JJ I love your style.  
Am venturng no further than Teddington and Kew Retail Park this weekend for shopping!  Meeting a friend for lunch today and another has invited me over for lunch tomorrow.  So a gentle weekend which is good cos Im a bit over tired and leaves evenings free for Strictly and X Factor!!  RLxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi 

JJ When do you break up from college and finish your course?

I have course reading to do (yawn) and all of us are at that stage we could happily crawl into bed and hide under our duvets till September when we hand in dissertation but it's go go go. So ready for breaking up from college next friday for a month and then only have work to contend with. Don't want to give wrong impression I do enjoy my course but it is tiring juggling everything.

Not doing much this weekend apart from seeing bro and his family and catching up with ex flatmates from when I was 19 - surprised I can remember that far back.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend.

RL, Good luck with braving the Christmas crowds when you go shopping! I go on line all the way these days - no doubt I will rediscover high street shops when I finish my course (laugh out loud) but have to get retail fix on t'internet these days.

Winky, Apologies for ignorance so will you have been to Prague three times this month, is it all to do with treatment and why so frequently. Having only done iui I am trying to work it all out and feel like I am in a maths lesson going nowhere fast.  

Love airports (apart from the goodbyes) I used to living in New Zealand and after my grandfather died I was saying good bye to my brothers and unusual for me the floodworks opened at the check in desk. I could not stop crying. But it got me fast check in, to the VIP lounge and they gave me three seats to myself. I also prefer long haul flights to your piddly  2 or 3 hour ones. I love being able to chill for several hours, eat food, read, sleep, watch movies and find it really relaxing rather than no sooner have I sat down it seems I am getting off again.

I will finish my rambling with what a gorgeous winters day.

Love F x


----------



## RichmondLass

Fraggles Winky's had some other treatments aswell as embryo transfer (today!!! hopefully!!!) so rather than staying out for a week she's hopped back and forth on cheap flights.  She'll explain I'm sure when she's online.  

RLxx


----------



## indekiwi

from balmy Mumbai, where I have been working for much of today.  Fortunately I have most of tomorrow off so hopefully poppet and I will have a little time to mooch about.  Don't have much to do in the way of Xmas shopping, so hoping to get it over and done with pretty quickly and head out to Bandra (trendy part of town) for a bit of a wander.  Had a nasty episode with my gestone shot this morning with blood spurting everywhere - fortunately, poppet was engaged with the babysitter in the other room so I had a chance to swear quietly and clear up the mess before he noticed anything amiss.  Truly I will not be unhappy once I've seen the last of those jabs.  

Hope everyone is enjoying their respective weekends.

A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Inde hope that your trip is successful - what an awful gestone incident you must have hit a capillary or something, watch out for the bruise now!!  Do you arrange babysitters when you go or take onw with you?  He certainly is well travelled!

Well Oxford st was madness as they had made it pedestrian only, so it was packed nad no buses/taxis etc to escape onto!! I got half done, and have had 2 trips to the post office for parcel sending - tonight is wrapping night and cards!!I am still missing a few gifts and don't know what to get for some!like my donors parents - his mum is lovely and so generous to me but I am stuck as to what to get her and it has to be sent as he isn't going home till Jan, and I wasn't organised enough when his sister was over here a few weeks ago! I got my donor's partners parents a Christmas table candle/ display that will take all his weight allowance on the plane up and it is about 4 ft long with fragile antler bits!! I don't know what I was thinking but it is pretty!

Fraggles I am doing a phd so we don't every really break up as such, I work full time as well so have to cram it in, I am not a model student though I am easily distracted and very last minute with deadline, but always get there.  My donor is also doing his and he is so studious he puts me to shame!

RL I hope that you had a good day with friends and shopping.  When are you hoping to move house? I am so envious of you moving to you East Sussex.

L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi all,

hope you're having lovely weekends...wish I was in balmy Mumbai - raining here!
Glad I wasn't on Oxford St though - shopping is bad enough as it is without being on Oxford St 3 weeks before Christmas!

I'm at my sisters - we were out for dinner last night for BIL's b'day and tonight my sister and I are off to a panto (sister in law is in it) whilst BIL babysits - makes a nice change from me babysitting!
Today was ballet, park and school Xmas fair, so pretty exhausted

Tomorrow back to my mums to put up and decorate her Xmas tree....busy busy!

Suitcase
x


----------



## RichmondLass

JJ I have three beds down there so you are always welcome!! 

RLxx


----------



## Damelottie

♥JJ1♥ said:


> will take all his weight allowance on the plane up and it is about 4 ft long with fragile antler bits!! I don't know what I was thinking but it is pretty!


----------



## Fraggles

Evening all

Sure they'll love the Xmas present - until they are the airport and get charged excess baggage LOL. Is it the hormones?

Suity where's the panto? I love them. Parents used to take me to see on at a theatre in London every year as a child and it was a highlight of my Christmas.

JJ My you are so clever a PHD and this, I so take my hat of to you. I am not a model student either, the thought of starting early is a good one but I seem to always burn the candle both ends towards exam time. Do you have to attend college over Xmas and New Year too or is it just study more study etc etc.

Inde, remind me were you going to mumbai for hols or work?

Hope you all sleep well.

F x


----------



## indekiwi

JJ1, I don't bruise that easily but this is coming up a beauty and is a bit sore!  Will try not to repeat the experience tomorrow.  Our current baby sitter is actually the nanny of one of my industry colleagues whose wife and child have been away on holiday, but from Tuesday onwards I have booked a baby sitter through the hotel (fortunately from there on I have a relatively light schedule so I will be around quite a bit).  Poppet is treated like a little prince   so gets a bit of a shock when I take over.    I'm very impressed with your shopping extravaganza - Oxford Street at the best of times sees me gritting my teeth.

Fraggles, I travel quite a bit with business and generally they are long haul trips to South and South East Asia.  I'm abashed to admit it but I've just been up to Agra and only saw the Taj Mahal from a distance  , such is the nature of my work. Fortunately, I had been before but it seems such a shame to get so close and not go.

Suity, panto sounds lovely and glad to see it wasn't you on babysitting duties this time.    We have tree decoration in front of us at home, but with nothing Christmas-related in sight here, it seems light-years distant rather than just a few weeks away.  

A-Mx


----------



## Fraggles

Inde, I am so impressed how you are able to travel, have your career and be a single mum - good on you and what a role model. Forget these celeb who are nominated to be mum of the year if they looked at this site they would have plenty of competition for their title. 

Girls, Women, Ladies (please pick your preferred term) this board is full of inspirational super people who deserve a slap on their back for being so super.

F x


----------



## indekiwi

Well, back home in time for most of the weekend!    Won't be up for too much longer as I've only had a few hours sleep since about 10 last night.  Tomorrow sees a wholesale clearance of the lounge in a desperate effort to find space for a Xmas tree...    It could take some hours and haven't a clue where the clearance items are to be "filed" for the next few weeks as I have zip storage space.  Still, I expect to be up reasonably early given a small boy's jet lag so the bonus   is that I should have plenty of time to work things through.  Other than that, no plans apart from to catch up on laundry / housework / a couple of outstanding projects.  

A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

welcome back inde and poppet

L x


----------



## indekiwi

JJ1, thanx!  Though if you hear snoring in London in about 10 mins, you might wish we hadn't have bothered returning!


----------



## Felix42

Best of luck with the tree Inde. I bet poppet will love it!
I might psyche myself up to trying to get mine up tomorrow. Its so great to have it up but such a faff. One of these artificial ones in 3 or 4 pieces with integral lights to get all wrapped around each other. Hmm, think I'll go the whole hog & do it while listening to a Christmas Carol talking book. That should get the Christmas spirit going. 

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## aweeze

Similar task for me this weekend with the whole tree thing. No idea again, where all the stuff that needs clearing out to make way for it will go. I suspect seeing as most of the clutter belongs to a certain little boy, a significant amount of it will be heading in the direction of his bedroom!!!! First though, I have to get up the attic and get the lot down. Also, I have a to go and poultice a hoof as horsey is lame so that will be my first task of the day tomorrow! Haven't written my xmas cards yet either and my ironing pile floweth over so lots to keep me busy and little motivation to do any of it!  

Inde - welcome home - hope you and poppet get over jet lag without too much trouble. 

Felix - I put some xmas songs on usually for tree and decs to get me in the mood but have lost my old stacking system to make space for E's books so will be going for the decs cold turkey!

Lou
X


----------



## Betty-Boo

Just finished decorating the parents tree - I never bother with one - and am recovering from the hangover from hell!!!  Christmas Ball last night - its not big or clever but was mighty fun!! LOL 
Busy sorting out house - Virgin coming tomorrow to renew box  - the fly to Scotland ready to move house Wednesday and move back here Friday!  One day to pack up house! - not sure I'll do it in time!
Big hugs x x


----------



## winky77

Hey girls....

Can I boast that my tree has already been up since the 1st !!!  6ft real one.....figured as I am away from the 30th I should put it up as early as poss in December !  

I am having a fun weekend in London and good distraction from 2WW!  Salsa night last night....boobs felt sore when I shimmied....could be a sign?!?!?  Stayed up to watch x factor from 12 -2am repeated on ITV2 as couldnt risk finding out the result before I saw it for real!  I am such a reality TV freak!  Lazy morning catching up with my friend (and Strictly on i-player!).....into Cov Garden (love the big lit up reindeer!!) and met up with Suity who was shopping for her big Trek!  And then on to my cousins in time for the x factor final!!  Cousin and I have the day at the Sanctuary Spa tomorrow....her 40th bday pressie from me and my parents..... and of course I couldnt have her going on her own so totally girly pampering day! 

Mini.....happy to come and help you pack for a few hours on Wed if you need resources!  I have no meetings that day so can be quite flexible.....and I am an expert packer!  Just let me know....

hope everyone else has had good weekends.....mine's not over yet!  Am finally getting Sky+ installed on thursday....with the 'Special heights team' for my too high roof! 

lol

..Winky


----------



## RichmondLass

Good grief! No it's not you Rose.  Men are a breed apart, I've realised in later life and I'm glad I've sworn off them for a while!  I think you'd do better avoiding this one's phone calls for a while...it's all about him.  And while we're on the subject, why would a man only think there was a need for a male role model in a boy's life and not a girl's?  Just as important for a girl as a boy. Just shows he's not a good role model whichever way you look at it!

Bah humbug!  No decs for me.  I reckon I can avoid them next year aswell 

RLxx


----------



## IceQueen

Interesting one Rose.
He sounds a bit confused, as he says he doesn;t want to commit, yet keeps chasing you down, offers to be the known donor, and then seems to suggest he should be the father figure.  This last part is a commitment.  So what does he want exactly?  
If you're not interested in him then maybe better to put him out of his misery and like RL said avoid him for a bit, as he just ends up winding you up, which you don't need right now.  

IQ
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose like the others have said he just adds confusion to the equations and isn't realiable as he disappears for months on end.  If he wants a relationship and baby with you (and you want him) why doesn't he show commitmment, although he is clear by saying 'most guys don't want commitment'- speaking for himself obviously as plenty people have husbands!!!

I would do as RL says and steer clear as all he does is add more stress and confusion to your decision making process.

X


----------



## Felix42

Grrr! Rose, that is just so irresponsible of him to be suggesting all of these things to you. Some people are all talk aren't they and if you tried to call his bluff by maybe suggesting that you have a baby together and settle down, he would begin to be a bit more honest with himself and realise how irresponsible he is being. The idea of suggesting that he could be a good role model to your baby while having a no strings attached situation with you is dreadful isn't it?

There are definitely lots of nice men who do want to commit and be part of a loving relationship. His world view is clearly a bit messed up at the moment given he's newly divorced. I'd agree with the others, to create as much distance as you can or, being a bit cruel, you could call his bluff and ask him when he plans to move in with you and start trying for a baby together!  You don't need those sort of games though and fortunately you definitely don't need him to help fulfill your dreams next year.  for your future plans. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Fraggles

Rose what's his address please, I am going to pay him a visit for messing with you


----------



## Fraggles

OMG Rose I am just going to btf out of him. If you can't work out what btf is I will give you a clue the first two words are batter the ?

I am going to nominate a work colleague to have the btf treatment. I went to the dentist today and was saying at work how scared I was because I was having implants and it involves having my jaw drilled. A former dentist drilled into my nerve and when I was crying told me to grow up    My colleague thought it would be amusing to say how I will be having a nail showed into my jaw. I lost it with her and told her she wasn't be at all amusing and could shut up.  

Rose honey, we all know men are such funny creatures at times and think I said it before he sounds like a boomerang (ex boyfriend who comes back for seconds and / or does the drunk dialling thing) my suggestions is get hold of the boomerang and fling it as hard as you can so it lands in Australia as far away from you as possible.

Wishing you lots of fresh new talent and a lovely child for 2010.

F x


----------



## indekiwi

Rose, sympathies hun.   Some people have a skewed view of the world and how things work for sure - unfortunately, they can't be banned to the nearest uninhabited planet. 



> I was just concerned because he was trying his best to convince me that I was weird to be holding out for a committed relationship with some nice guy sometime in the future and that I was unlikely to find one .... still hope that he is wrong on that front!


I did have a rueful smile at that - my ex told me last year before I managed to eject him from the house that he was - and I quote verbatim - pretty sure I wouldn't meet anyone better than him!!!! As Santa says, ho ho ho!! The sheer arrogance is simply unbelievable. I hope you prove your ex wrong in time as well....     

A-Mx


----------



## GIAToo

My ex told me I was ungrateful since he didn't beat me and took me out etc- he was still living with his "ex" whom he'd been telling me was moving out for a year!   I know I was stupid to put up with it as long as I did .


----------



## Fraggles

GIA

But congratulations for being out of relationship with dumb ex now and only having quality relationship in your life.

F x


----------



## RichmondLass

something for Inde and Kiwi in the UK
http://www.metro.co.uk/weird/806516-drunk-boob-flash-while-on-the-lash-leads-to-crash

RLxx


----------



## indekiwi

RL, not sure I'll be emulating her behaviour this weekend in rural Glos - too cold, but more importantly, am sure I'd be run down either by a passing motorist or a herd of cows stampeding from the nearby common.... 

A-Mx


----------



## RichmondLass

I'm sure you're made of sterner stuff than that!

By the way has anyone got any idea what's happened to Lillipie tickers


----------



## Damelottie

I've just enquired about that too RL. I've tried a different company but they don't work either


----------



## Damelottie

YAY!!

Saving your ticker from Lilypie as  "PseudoHTML, UBBCode and BB Code" instead of HTML code seems to work.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I hope that everyone has a good weekend.  I finished work today- well work at work, my bagful in the house will need to get done!

I am trying to do my cleaning and 'stuff' tonight, as I have to go food shopping and USP to collect a parcel, and then lunch with some of you lovely ladies.

The  friends coming round for dinner and drinks, so I need to put Xmas decs up, do some more cards and wrap and still some to some gift shopping to do for the boys.

On Sun (weather permittting) I'll drive to Yorkshire to see my Mum.

L x


----------



## RichmondLass

JJ as usual in awe of what you manage to pack into your weekends - and the late hours you keep.  I can barely keep my eyes open beyond 9pm and anything more than sticking something in the microwave and berating the cleaner for not doing the washing up or ironing is too much like hard work for me these days.  

Thankfully I am a compulsive shopper and bargain hunter which means I collect gifts throughout the year rather than leaving it til Christmas.  It means my friends do get nice pressies like Decleor and Elemis, it's just I've bought a job lot from QVS in June rather than queued up at John Lewis in December! Keeps me off the streets.  Which is a good thing at the moment.  I find myself shouting very loudly at people through the car windscreen for being morons a lot.  Hormones?  Or has the standard of stupidity on British roads really increased that much?


Anyway Chris Hollins v Ricky Whittle later on and then what will I do wtith myself in the run up to Celebrity big Bro in Jan?  The vast wasteland of Christmas and New Year expands before me. Boy George and Lindsay Lohan on the invite list apparently.


See some of you later on!

RLxxx


----------



## winky77

Starting the weekend again this morning as last night I was feeling very baaa humbug cos of travel nightmares.   Had to go to Nottingham and back for meetings yesterday.  Arrived at EMA to fly back to Edinburgh only for it to take half hour queueing thru security....and then they wanted to do random swab check on my laptop...but I had to wait ages for them to do it cos the bloke in front of me was having his bag searched....he had about 12 large bottles of toiletries and aftershave in it...(some people have no clue!).....I kept saying could you speed up because I will miss my flight...by the time I got through it was final call to board so had to run and no time to get a drink/snack.  Then crew said we were going to Birmingham first to youup other passengers cos a plane was broken down there!!  So 10 mins in the air and we were down again....but then when we tried to leave again we had to abort take off twice cos a warning light kept coming on in the cockpit saying a door was open..very reassuring !!!.....eventually engineers declared the warning light was faulty cos of ice on the sensor....and we were given go ahead to chance it again......we'd now been in the plane 2.5 hours and only gone 40 miles...in the wrong direction!!   Anyway we did manage to take off and I finally got some food.....but can you imagine what a cheese toastie is like after being kept heated for 2.5 hours....I'd have been better of using it to sole my shoes and to walk back to Scotland!  

Am looking forward to a whole weekend at home (after being away the last 3 - altho it would have been nice to make the London meet today!)....have finally got skyplus installed so am having fun playing with that!  And spose I need to go and do my xmas shopping at some point!.....apart from that it's the Strictly Final.....and to do some thinking about next TTC steps.....

Hope everyone else has good ones !! 

..Winky


----------



## Maya7

Hi  

Not sure what I'll do with myself after strictly season is over ... hoping the hobbits get it as Ricky annoys me with his pretending he doesnt completely love himself...  will there be an It takes two programme next week? ...

Have become a very nervous traveller after last year's accident and since j is seated in the back seat... so watching the weather forecasts to decide when to drive up north for christmas ... 

Hope anyone who makes it to the lunch makes it home again safely .... 

Take care
Maya


----------



## indekiwi

Hope all the ladies attending the lunch in London today had a grand time.  

Winky, what a mare of a flight!  Hope your weekend has improved immeasurably.  

JJ1, Maya, I hope you both have safe and uneventful journeys to your respective north bound destinations.  

CEM, glad you've got a relaxing weekend on the go now.    Suspect you've a busy time ahead of you work-wise if the weather continues to be so extreme.  

I'm having a reasonably quiet one, which given I feel pretty knackered, isn't such a bad thing.  I have a mulled wine party tomorrow evening but I suspect I shall be showing my face and then returning home in short order.  Never much fun watching other people become inebriated.  

A-Mx


----------



## ameliacooper

urrrgh - poor L she's a bit snotty and I had to drag her round the shops to do the last of my Xmas shopping.

That's what we did today - gutted I didn't go to the gym at lunchtime when my cleaner came in .... urrrgh such a waste but I wasn't in the mood

Anyway L in bed - me glass of wine already poured and dinner in the oven - tomorrow had plans in the evening but I've just cancelled them as my babysitter hasn't got transport home and I don't want her taking the bus late at night.

Can't believe its less than a week til Xmas (my second one with DD) and please g-d maybe next year they'll be another one in my tummy.

Girls hope lunch was good xxx


----------



## RichmondLass

apart from being bitterly cold, London was  actually quite bright and sunny.  Not too many crowds around London Bridge thankfully as shopping is at a minimum round there.  Completely forgot there is a Christmas shop outside Hay's Galleria so bought silver shoe tree dec for mate!

Stay in out of cold tomorrow ladies if you can and snuggle up.  Otherwise, thermals, hot toddies and safe journeys all round - mind the ice!

I got a box of very posh Purbeck Chocolate Company chocs, made with fresh cream, delivered from a supplier and am slowely making my way thorugh the variety of obscure flavours!  Very decadent.  

RLxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I do hope that you all had a lovely Christmas and Boxing Day.  I spent it with my donor and his partner, we had a lovely day and dinner, Santa was also very good to us.  My donors partner cooked  and then in the evening we went out for drinks etc.  It was also my donor's partner birthday on Xmas Day.  I tend to leave the boys about 0100-0200 and head home and they crawl in at 0500! my donor even had a second Xmas Dinner at 0500 this morning!!

Today we are having dinner and our friend from Spain has arrived and then we will head out tonight for a few drinks etc.

My donor and friend headed to the Sales for bargains - well for an iron as I fused it!!!- and came back with boots, leather jackets and loads of lovely bargains!!

L


----------



## GIAToo

Glad you had a lovely time JJ1  

I had a terrible day today - shut the front door with keys inside!!! That was at 2pm.  Finally got in the house at 11pm by smashing a window as no locksmiths would come out to us.  I was with my Mum and Dad and I was supposed to be the hostess with the mostess, but instead I locked them out and we had to sit in a pub for 5 hours    My Mum got nice and tipsy, bless her, and Dad and I had to scale my walls to get in the back garden and smash the back door window in!  Just hope I can get someone to fix the window!! Managed to stay quite calm until I spoke to a policeman who was very nice to me and I started to  .  He couldn't help me either.  Oh well at least I have a home to break in to.  I'm signed up to do two shifts at Crisis this week, just hope  I can get the window fixed before Monday night otherwise I won't be able to leave the house to get to my shifts.  

Christmas day was lovely and my dinner turned out nice, which was a relief!!! 

Hope you all had a lovely time  
GIA Too xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Gia what a saga I really hopeyou can get your window sorted- you'd think some glazier/locksmith would want double time to come to your rescue!!!
Enjoy crisis- my friend was a volunteer there and she met her husband also a volunteer, after splitting with her ex and several failed ivfs- and now has a child too! X


----------



## GIAToo

Thanks JJ1 - yes you'd think someone might have wanted to come out.  

Don't fancy my chances of meeting anyone at Crisis this year as I've signed up for 2 shifts at the Women's Centre!!    Lovely that your friend met someone though   and now has a  .

xx


----------



## bingbong

I got locked out about two years ago and was told by the police that they aren't allowed to help people and that it is very difficult to get a locksmith to help because what if you aren't the real owner of the property? Apparently there was a spate of people posing as residents locked out, with id that they made having got the owners names from their recycling bin previously. Guess that the locksmiths decided that it wasn't worth the trouble.

Pleased that you managed to get back in GIA2.

Bingbong x


----------



## GIAToo

bingbong - out of interest, how did you get in in the end??


----------



## bingbong

I was renting and called the the agency I was renting it through, it was out of hours so had to call heaps of people and wait for someone to get back to me and no one would come and let me in as it was after hours. But luckily I'd left the upstairs window open so my neighbour climbed a ladder and opened the front door. I was very relieved as had my two dogs and no money or anything on me as I'd just gone out to walk them. Was quite funny once I was inside  

Bingbong x


----------



## GIAToo

Loving your dogs.  Luckily yesterday my parents had left the bedroom door open and my sneaky little pooch had got in and trapped herself inside (hope she wasn't in there too long though  ).  I say lucky because I was worried she might get in the way of the shattered glass when we broke in!!
When do you go out for your first IUI?  Are you going to Reprofit?  
xx


----------



## Fraggles

GIAToo no chances of you swapping sides then by meeting someone at Crisis? 

I am contemplating squeezing in an iui at reprofit but my main treatment is elsewhere at the mo, in which case I will be going round about mid to late Jan.

How about you?

F x


----------



## GIAToo

Fraggles - don't think  I haven't thought about it over the years!! Unfortunately I don't fancy women! 
How exciting if you can squeeze in an IUI in January.  I am on the pill at the mo and have baseline scan booked for 6th Jan  .  Feeling a bit lonely today as my parents were here for 2 nights.  Seriously thinking of moving nearer to them which will also reduce my mortgage.  Then I feel like a saddo that I rely on them so much  

Sorry don't want to drag you down........how was Christmas for you?


----------



## Fraggles

Don't want to rely on them too much and feel a saddo I can trump you to make you feel better at the same time. I am working part-time on a contract, and studying part-time and moved to take a job, can't get a mortgage as job is a temporary contract and am living with my parents. Laugh out loud. Don't worry about being close to them, how lovely that you have that sort of relationship - a lot of people will be envious. Your parents would love to be closer to you because that means that will see their grandchild more. Bet they would love it!

When my SIL was moaning about my brother on Xmas day and said she didn't know what to do - I said well your other option is to become a lesbian and get a wife then you know it will be done as it wanted. She has been teaching my niece what multi tasking means and explained it as when you do more than one thing at a time and something that women can do but mean can't. Laugh out loud.

Hope to get a place next year so as well as getting pregnant, hope to get a permanent job, pass my masters and get a mortgage next year. 

F x


----------



## GIAToo

Wow Fraggles you have a lot on your plate!  I remember now that you are studying etc.  You're working for the government (ooh that sounds official like you're a spy or something!!) aren't you?  
My parents are brilliant and yes I'm lucky.  

I'm watching When Harry Met Sally now - I love it!


----------



## Fraggles

Did I say I work for the govt or do you remember from an earlier post.

There is a rom com with Reece Witherspoon on two tomorrow - Heaven Sent or something similar, love it even though it's not that good.  

F x


----------



## GIAToo

I remember from an earlier post - when I was thinking of applying for a job  
Shall look out for the other rom com, it helps dampen my cynicism    xx


----------



## Fraggles

But fortunately at least being female we can take having a child into our own hands so to speak with a bloke it is a bit more difficult.

F x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I hope to have a relaxing weekend, I cleared the mess on my desk at work- most of into my handbag to finish off at home, then drove down to the boys on south coast had a glass of champagne with my donors partner, got ready, my donor came home from work he curled my hair with ghd's-he does a great job much better than most of the hairdressers- then we went out for a Thai dinner then to a bar that was packed we saw the new year in there, there were fireworks over the sea and pier. Then went to another bar, both boys are working tomorrow my donors partner has to get up to London for a 745 start, my donor is on an 1000 start. 

I'll drive up in the daytime, tidy my house up as it looks like a bomb has hit it, do some work then my donors partner will be home in the evening for dinner. 

Sat is waxing, hairdresser etc out in the evening meeting a my friend for a few drinks.
Sunday lots of college and paperwork go do and relax!!

Hope that you are having a good one X
x


----------



## bingbong

JJ your weekends always sound great, but always busy and I think that I'd need a weekend to recover from your weekend sometimes  

Today has been lovely with a blue sky, my parent's we going to walk through Hampstead Heath to Kenwood House so decided to take my dogs and go with them, planned to leave them and come back as my dogs can't walk too far anymore, but they were so happy and seemed to be doing well so kept going. Kenwood was so busy it was crazy, and then half way home Casey, who is nearly 11 decided that enough was enough and she could go no further so I ended up carrying her for part of the way (and she is damn heavy!). It was nice though, although after nearly 3 hours of walking and carrying a heavy dog I'm quite exhausted myself  

Looking forward to another two days off and trying not to think about work on Monday after two weeks off   Nothing much planned, have heaps that I need to be doing, it's just a question of whether I'll actually do any of it!!

Bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I am so delighted it is the weekend, I have loads of things to do around the house- I haven't really spent a weekend at home since before Xmas- so need to sort out the Xmas decs/storage, college  and work work.
L x


----------



## Annaleah

JJ1 - always a busy weekender..even your w'end at home sounds busy  

As for me, it's another 4000 words of mangement theory   to write before Sun night so i'll just be sitting, writing, eating, sitting, writing, eating..be so glad when it's done.  I really wish I wasn't such a last minute person.

Wishing everyone else a good w'end
Annaleah xx


----------



## indekiwi

Hmmmnnn, that's three of us on for a low key weekend then.  I am behind with a work project and some proposals so that's how my evenings will be spent, while the housework and my tax return   need to be addressed at some stage in proceedings.  Come to think of it, my laptop needs a thorough scrub as I'm not sure it would pass a health and safety inspection right now.    I am looking forward to walking out the door without my wellies on however - we've had a bit of rain this way and much of the snow and ice on the roads has been washed away.    Fingers crossed that the sun comes to visit.

Bon weekend all.  

A-Mx


----------



## Annaleah

Inde - hope you get some sunshine.  Don't envy you with you tax returns.

My house is always spotless....only when I have an essay to do! Washing, baking, gardening, ******** and FF are also very attractive as avoidance stragetgies!  That'll be my key to becoming a domestic godness.  I'm spotting a pattern...20 mins work, 10 mins FF...

AX


----------



## Betty-Boo

... mine will be spent on my final journey to Scotland ... nursing all my bruises from the most intense rifle course I've ever done (now trained for Afghanistan - although hopefully won't be going there!!)  My whole body aches .... need a massage... Then drive back to Plymouth hopefully Tuesday.  Just over 2 weeks until the big off  and feeling very blue as should be having my DEICSI in Brno now ...  Hey ho - life goes on etc etc etc

Big hugs and a big hello to everyone x x x


----------



## indekiwi

Mini,      Have been smiling at some of your ** posts of late (my version of your footballer in the post office post was so incestuously obscene I decided not to play along  )  Safe journey north - then south - and then very south.  I hope this next six months is an amazing experience, rather than to be endured, and that when you return tx is going to be successful very first go.      In the meantime, you will be sorely missed.  

Annaleah, if you need any more diversion, my house needs sorting out to.    I also "reward" myself by finishing something and then heading to FF or **...I am trying to wean myself away though.  

A-Mx


----------



## IceQueen

Well, no housework to do as such for me this weekend, although i'm not sure painting skirting boards is any better.  Have to get those sorted before the big house move, so i will be off shortly to do a complete day of bodging it up as i am not good with a paint brush in hand...........
Then it's off for a cuppa round a friend's and then home to veg on the sofa, eat something yummy from the takeaway hmmmmm Domino's i think, and watching TV, and if there is a rom com on even better no matter how bad it is.  
Have Lunch round my brother's and his Fiance's on Sunday.  

MiniMinx - i take it you are in the forces or something?  Or have you decided to take the war into your own hands?

Have a good weekend everyone
IQ
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

IQ - am in the Navy .... for my sins!!  Hence the Rifle course .... has meant I've lost a bit of the xmas bulge tho!! BONUS!!

Big hugs - will keep dipping in and out to see how everyone is .... 

Take care Mini x x x


----------



## Annaleah

Mini - sounds like you've definately earned a massage.  Safe journeys over the next few days  

IQ - not sure if 'enjoy' painting is the right word, but sounds like you have some good relaxing planned too 

Inde - when I say spotless, what I mean is all the unsorted mess is in the garage and spare room (neither of which you can actually move in).  To the unsuspecting visitor my house looks tidy, what they don't see is that every cupboard I open greets me with an avalanche!    Hope you getting a few rays of sun, it's pouring here.

Annaleah xx


----------



## winky77

hi everyone....finally sat down at desk to do my tax return (yup inde me too!).....only 4 months after my accountant first emailed me about it ?!?   Haven't got very far and I'm about to head into Edinburgh for night out .....ho hum! 

Got up on a mission this morning and blitz cleaned the kitchen, bathroom, office and my bedroom.....had to stop myself doing more cos the agreement is that the lodger and I split the cleaning (but not much evidence of much being done by her today! )  In fact have a little issue to deal with....lodger is lovely, get on well when we are both in to chat, I get lots of my own space as she is away most saturday nights and generally spends a lot of time in her room.  BUT.....I came back from hols and house def smelt of ****.....I advertised for a non-smoker and when she came to see the room she did confess she smoked a few in the eves but would never smoke in the house, was happy to go out the front.  Not ideal but apart from that she seemed great so I went with it.  Now with minus15 temp, the central heating on the blink, me away ....I can see the temptation to smoke in the house.....would let her off if it was just that...but last few days I've been back it is pretty obvious she is smoking in her room i.e. she's not going out the front door for one (and hasn't given up!) and I have smelt smoke at that end of the flat where her room is.  Finally she nipped out yesterday and there was a breeze coming from her room so I opened the door to investigate.  Window was open and *** ends on window sill....pretty conclusive then! .....so now thinking about how to raise it without a fall out.....just can't believe she would think I wouldnt notice?!?!?  

...Winky


----------



## GIAToo

Oh dear Winky - that's a tough one.  I had a lodger once who was smoking pot in his room (he was also an ex) and I kept asking him not to (he thought I wouldn't know 'cos I have no sense of smell   ) but like you I realised he wasn't nipping out for a smoke etc.  With him in the end I just asked him to leave because he was getting so drunk all the time and one night peed all over my bathroom floor!!!!  I think I would just be straight with her and tell her you can smell it (I couldn't do that) and see what her response is.  I guess the question to ask yourself is what would you rather have at the moment, the money of a smoker or less money?  I personally would give her one chance and then boot her out, but I am very anti-smoking    There is also the issue of trust  

Good luck with that and your tax return (I did mine in September  )    Although have to say it was easy as I only earnt £760 for the year for my acting work!!!   (don't know why I'm laughing!  )

GIA Too xx


----------



## RichmondLass

Winky! My commiserations.  having had lodgers in the past, it's tough sharing your space with them.  And speaking as someone who at 18 used to sneak **** out of the window of the room I was lodging at while at college, and got caught, you really don't think anyone will notice cos smokers never smell the smoke on themselves. I used to chuck my butts on to the flat roof outside my window. 

You'll have to raise it - just by saying you can smell the smoke and know she's been smoking in her room and that's not in the deal.  Sorry!

Smokers really, really don't realise how much the smell of smoke clings to them and their clothes. I can whiff **** of someone at 50 paces.  When people at work come back in from sucking the evil weed outside they stink of it, even. Makes me feel queasy   Can't bear sitting next to someone on the train who stinks of ****.  Ugh and double ugh!
RLxx


----------



## sweet1

I agree, I hate smoking and the smell of it with a passion too - but I am an ex smoker so have a (VEEERY) small degree of sympathy with her. My opinion is that she does respect you, but has tried it on little by little and maybe thinks you're a but relaxed about it since you didn''t say anything the first time you smelt smoke, so maybe she's wondering if you don't really mind too much if she has a sneaky one on the windowsill and opens the window.

I agree that she should be given one FIRM chance so she's clear on what's what, and if she doesn't like it, tough. It's your house.


----------



## RichmondLass

He he - SA, I am also an ex smoker - gave up about 8 years ago and think I'm the most vehement anti-smoker now because of it!  I can't believe how antisocial I was and how I ever indulged in such a disgusting habit! 

Bizarely my ex smoked rollups and I could never really smell those, so wasn't as offensive to me.  I just hated the health aspects and thought it was a self ish decision if you have a child to consider.


RLxxx


----------



## bingbong

I'm with RL. When I smoked I had no idea that people could smell it! I also smoked leaning out of windows and thought that no one would know   I can understand why she has started doing it, it is very cold and I wouldn't want to go and stand in it to smoke, but you were clear on the smoking rule and so she needs to be reminded of that. If you do get on then she should respect that, you don't need to have a go at her, just remind her of the understanding that you had. 

I gave up nearly 3 years ago and I'm so so pleased that I did, I hate to think about how bad I smelled to others and the money that I wasted  

Why is tv so rubbish?? I'm so bored. Think I'm going to have a very early night, which is good cos I'm knackered. My neices and nephew came over today and I just wanted them to leave, didn't want to play and be the nice auntie   one of them is back tomorrow as I'm babysitting so my sister can see George Clooney in Up in the Air, hopefully I'll be in a better mood by then! 

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend
Bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Winky as someone who has never smoked I can smell it instantly, even when my mum sends me a package etc.  You menetion that the central heating is on the blink, which I presume is your responsibility to maintaining  and you are not giving a rent rebate as it is not working her as the landlady (my friend took her landlord to court and got damages for not providing the services in her agreement of hot water and heating last Jan in winter, witholding her deposit when she moved out withtout notice, but then the landlord was threatening when she reported that it wasn't working, her BIL is a top lawyer and so the landlord threatened the wrong man!! my other friend claimed and won £4K in damages through the small claims court for somthing similar).  I was in Edinburgh last week when it was v cold and thick with snow- I would say to her ( if it the heating etc is fixed) that you are disappointed to have to raise the subject but that you can smell smoke, and in your tenancy agreement it was stated that his was a non smoking house, and you would appreciate that if she or her friends /visitors had been smoking then you would apprecite that she respect your home and wishes and the agreement and not do it agiain, and say that you hope that you don't have to speak to her again about it.

As a nurse they go an smoke outside on their breaks and then some still stink of **** when they return- my last hospital made then change out of uniform to smoke and go off the premises, but we still get complaints of pts complaining of the nurse smelling of ****!
L x


----------



## indekiwi

Winky, sorry you even have to confront this situation - some people really don't seem to think they need to delivery their side of an agreement.    As someone who hates cigarette smoke with a vengeance, I have huge empathy.  

Annaleah, thanks for sending down the sunshine - it's a glorious morning here and my spirits have lifted!  Hope the words are pouring from your pen (or key board!)

A-Mx


----------



## Annaleah

Winky - hope you had a good night and that tackling the issue with your lodger goes ok  

Thanks Inde - I thought of you as soon as I opened the curtains as all the rain here yesterday has cleared the way for amazing sunshine and I was hoping you had same!   Only problem- sun is so bright I can see the comp screen...I could be typing anything  

Was working till about 3am and will start again in an hour once I have baked some cake..mmmmmm A dancing friend is having major knee surgery tomorrow and he keeps asking if i'll make him cake. He's even sent me instructions about which ward he'll be on and where he'll be transferred after op.  I think he's keen......for cake!  He seems to love my cooking but it hasn't seemed to find it's way through his stomach to his heart yet!!  Not sure i'd be baking cake when i've got so much work to do if he wasn't so utterly delicious and great company   

Anyway....4000 words to proof read and 2000 still to write (will have mucking fuddled brain by tomorrow with all this activity).  

Will someone please go out and enjoy the sunshine on my behalf (and ask it to kindly return nxt w'end when i've got no work to do)
Annaleah xxx


----------



## winky77

Thanks for all the tips re the lodger situation.    She's not back from her friends yet but hopefully I can have a word sometime this evening. I won't go off on one just a gentle reminder.  Central heating is defo working at the mo (altho prob do need to replace the boiler very soon)  and temp is up to 6 outside so no excuse now......she's obviously just got into a habit with it.  I've never been a smoker (well apart from this hubbabubba pipes in Egypt and the like!) and I have a very sensitive sense of smell so defo pick up on it.  From a health point of view I just don't want it (although haven't told her about TTC stuff) and certainly from a safety point of view I definately don't want her smoking in her bedroom!  She's always falling asleep with the lights on and I could easily imagine her doing that with a ***....

ho hum  .....back to tax return  (GIA2 ...you big swot doing you tax return in September!!!) 
lol
..WInky


----------



## indekiwi

Hello, another weekend looms ahead   though mine is going to be dominated by work as I head overseas tomorrow night for five days.  Tonight, therefore, is being spent ironing and packing (well, probably more the former than the latter as the pile confronting me is mountainous).    I should be able to catch some sleep on the flight across and have an easy afternoon on Sunday before drinks with one client and dinner with another, so hoping to squeeze in a mani / pedi / facial.   

Hope everyone else has good things planned.  

A-Mx


----------



## Damelottie

The mani/pedi/facial sounds fab Inde. I haven't done anything like that since Alfie was born  

Little one and I are off to Birmingham to meet some of our FF's for an overnight stay. Can't wait - it'll be great fun. Goodness knows what I'll forget tho  

Hope everybody has a nice weekend xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

LL if you make it to the Bull Ring please don't forget the Krispy Kreme outlet in Selfridges  

Safe trip Inde, the pampering sounds lovely

x


----------



## Damelottie

♥Jovigirl♥ said:


> LL if you make it to the Bull Ring please don't forget the Krispy Kreme outlet in Selfridges


I'l do my best


----------



## indekiwi

LL, enjoy your meet up in Birmingham - sounds like fun (chuck in the krispy kremes and it sounds downright divine!)

Hi Jovi, hope you've got a lovely weekend awaiting you. 

A-Mx


----------



## RichmondLass

Inde!  Good luck on your trip. LL enjoy the meet up.  I shall be suffering withdrawal symptoms from Celebrity Big Bro


----------



## GIAToo

RL - me too, but I wanted Dane towin - he's lovely....wonder if he's single...   Mind you, not sure I like where he's been iykwim!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Inde hope your trip goes well, where are you off to this time- you certainly have a well travelled bump!!

LL have fun with the FFers
RL- any news on your house move yet are you surrounded by boxes yet?

My weekend isn't exciting at all, I am snowed under with work!!
I have to nip out and buy my donor a birthday present, I have some bits.

My donor is here tonight- in bed reading a statistics book as he is in college tomorrow- he is so good a student puts me to shame!!!
His partner is at work so I will see him tomorrow eveing, we had a quick dinner together this evening .

The weather has turned so cold in east London we had hail today!

Just watched BB as well I wanted Dane to win as well. He seems  a nice guy
L x


----------



## RichmondLass

Me too!  I've been boring everyone on ******** with my new found love of the Great Dane.  Bizarre.  

JJ don't mention the move.  I'm a bit grumpy with everything in life at the moment, it's either going wrong, people are being awkward or my to do list is growing.  I'm feeling a bit stressed and worn out by it all.  To make matters worse, as I was telling Felix earlier, my sciatica has returned and now there's pain down my back and my front.  I'm hobbling about like a little old lady and making 'oomphing' noises every time I get out the car, get in the car, get up from a chair etc etc.  

Anyway, have booked a night at Alexander House spa the weekend before I'm due.  Hope I can still stand up right by then!

RLxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

the  spa weekend sounds great, take your maternity notes with you in case your bubs decides he wasn't to come out and join in the fun!!
L x


----------



## RichmondLass

JJ I know! I should keep them in the car really as I never take them anywhere.  I'm terrified babster might decide to arrive early - there are about three or four new arrivals on my trimester thread. 

More sitting down, less walking around, more siting down, less..repeat ad infinitum.

RLxx


----------



## Damelottie

RL - GROAN for you with all the stress and blooming ghastly to have sciatica. Thats horrible. The later stages of pg can be draining thats for sure  . Heavens - I had my maternity notes almost surgically sewed onto me    . It felt very strange leaving them behind once bubs arrived  

xxx


----------



## RichmondLass

Um now can't find hire car key...have turned place upside down and am waiting for the to ring me back foro the humiliation...Gawwwddddd


----------



## indekiwi

JJ1, am off to India again - I think I'm connected to the country by an invisible elastic band!

RL, spa weekend sounds like a great plan.  Must admit that i've come away without my notes though - not that they contain much at the mo.  Hope you've found the keys! 

My trip to the airport hasn't gone entirely to plan as my train was cancelled, so I ended up hitching a lift with a neighbour to a station further up the line to catch a substitute. Am only half an hour behind schedule so not in danger of missing my flight. Could have done without the hassle though.

A-Mx


----------



## Felix42

Hope you have a good time in India Inde and that the rest of the journey is trouble free. Is Poppet with you? 

Spa visit sounds good RL. Hope it helps with sciatica which sounds horrible!

Mini, safe trip to the Falklands. You will be sooo missed. 

I'm having a very quiet weekend. Slept most of the morning and have since been writing lists of what I need to buy for baby. V exciting but my, how it all adds up!

Hope everyone else is having a good, relaxing weekend. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Thanks felix - loving the bump!!!  What a fab picture! x x 
Well - spent day ironing and packing kit .. yawn ... But did go to my cousins 50th birthday bash last night which was lovely...
Hope everyone's ok and take care x x x


----------



## bingbong

mini I can't believe how soon you are leaving! As others have said, you will be missed. I look forward to hearing about your adventures  

Inde I hope that you have a good time in India and that the rest of the trip goes smoother than the departure. 

RL the spa sounds lovely you lucky thing!!! Did you find the keys? Who did win BB? 

Felix must be so exciting to be buying for LO   although the expense must be scary! 

JJ hope that you got some work done. 

GIA2 was thinking of you today  

As for me I finally got round to doing something constructive towards my research for my masters! About time though, I'm very behind and my supervisor is suggesting an extension, I really don't want to prolong the agony if I can help it though! Saw my neices and nephew today, normally see them at the weekend and often find it hard but today it felt ok, just wonder if there will be a LO in my tummy soon?  

bingbong x


----------



## RichmondLass

Hi all!  Inde I hope you got off ok and the flight's not too tiring!  Felix, I know - I've been given a lot and bought hardly anything full price and I still feel I've spent a fortune.  My latest craze is buying tops I can breast feed in, no mean feat!
BB I think the studying is a good distraction from the 2ww!
LL will now put notes in car!  Friend has invited me to have lunch on a day trip to France - she said shall we go before or after LO arrives?!  Er going into labour on a cross channel ferry is not my idea of fun!

Car key finally turned up inside a carrier bag - must have fallen in!  Grrrr! Thank goodness.  They wanted £120 to post them out to me on Monday!!

So not much done today and mourning the passing of CBB.

BB Alex Reid won it - Katie Price's boyrfriend,  Although I wanted Dane Bowers to 
win as he's soo nice! 

Couple of decent films on tonight at least.  I have develoed a taste for Ben and jerry's phish food frozen yogurt and I pretend that as it's not icecream, it can't possibly have any calories in it.

RLxx


----------



## indekiwi

Hello everyone,

It's a busy weekend for me this time around, with a friend staying over last night  , another set of friends staying over tonight  , a joint 70th / 40th birthday party to attend this evening  , and somewhere or another having to fit in a work proposal and a project review  .  I also managed to sell the car I can't drive (long story, but I have never sat my test  ) yesterday so need to sort that out.  Only unforeseen problem right now is that I can't get to my clothes to get changed and take the dog out for a walk as my friend is still sleeping in that room.  So I could be lolling around for some time in my pyjamas.  Hey ho.

Hope all the ladies heading over to West London today have a lovely time.  

A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Indi a busy time for you again.  As for me nothing exciting planned, as I am on call as well so calls all through the night and I'm so tired, going into work early and finishing 3 hours late everydaythis week  menas I was so tired and am still in pj's too.  I have to go into work briefly but I don't want to do anything! not even go shopping, but I have to go to Oxford St at some point in the weekend to take back an item.
My dononrs partner is here this weekend with me, which is nice.
L x
The usual laundry/leaning bits to do.


----------



## Lou-Ann

Inde, you sound as if you have a full on weekend ahead! Hope you manage to find a little time to relax inbetween.

JJ, your weekend sounds a lot less hectic than it usually does. Hope you manage to get some 'you' time to recharge your batteries  

I've not got a lot planned either. Have done a little housework today and have saved the ironing for tomorrow. Am now sat chilling on the sofa and have no intention of going anywhere  . Need to watch Silent witness from this week.

Hope everyone else has a good one!  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Damelottie

Ooh Lou-Ann. I have silent witness to watch too   

NM has just finished work and is coming round for his tea. I've asked him to bring me some ice-cream   .

Waterbabies tomorrow and we have coffee and muffin afterwards with one of the other women there and her baby.

JJ1/Inde  - Hope you get some rest xx


----------



## lulumead

LL....sounds like you have a new boyfriend   
xx


----------



## Damelottie

Mmmm - I think maybe I do


----------



## RichmondLass

wowee LL!!

RLxxx


----------



## Rose39

OOooh LadyLottie! How exciting!!!!    

Rose xx


----------



## lulumead

Brilliant....Yippeeeeeeeeeeeee
xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

LL, hope you enjoyed your evening   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## indekiwi

LL, a B/F....aahhh!  Hope you're having heaps of fun and enjoying every moment.   

Lou-Ann, hope the ironing is behind you...seems to be looming in front of me, and I still haven't unpacked and done the laundry from India.  

JJ1, hoping you have had a chance to catch up with yourself and get some time to relax a little.   

AFM, decided things weren't exciting enough by half this weekend and ended up tripping on a temporary road sign, sprawling across the footpath and grazing hands, knees and chin while trying to get poppet home last night.  He also took a dive since I was holding his hand at the time.     Gave me a bit of a shock and it took me a while to get up, but apart from a bit of stiffness today all seems to be okay.  Having waved good bye to the last of our visitors late this afternoon, I'm looking forward to a very quiet evening of work.   

A-Mx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Ouch inde, that sounds painful . I bet poor poppet didn't know what was going on, bless him. Glad you are both okay though. The ironing is well and truely behind me - did it this morning to get it out of the way . Enjoy your quiet evening, even if you do have a bit of work to do.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Inde you poor thing, is the baby ok as well, and poor poppet, sounds like it was a family fall.

I am going to do a bit of work, oncall much quieter today but didn't sleep too well last night, I don't think that you ever do as you half expect them to call you.

I also popped to the shops and bought a few dresses and got a pair of Hobbs trousers in the sale for work etc. I'll do a bit of work this evening better option than dusting I think!!!
L x


----------



## bingbong

JJ I did wonder if you would manage to make it to Oxford St to return something without finding other things to buy!!   Pleased that the work phone has been quieter, it is horrible being on call.

Inde I'm so pleased that you and Poppet are ok. When I started reading I was going to make a comment about you and tripping over things, but as it sounded quite scary I decided to refrain  

I've spent the day pottering about, washing, shopping and cutting my two dogs hair. One dog took an hour and the other 15 minutes! They are the same breed but have really different hair texture and it makes a big difference   shame that it's back to work tomorrow, but also a good thing as it means that Friday is getting closer!

Bingbong x


----------



## RichmondLass

Inde - you are holding on to your falling a**e over t*t crown but only just.  I hear that Ice Queen did an amazing down-the-stairs tumble and did for her knee.

AFM  I've had a lovely weekend of seeing people, eating lots of cake and generally being spoiled  

House smells slightly of paint and I managed to boil a pan of water dry as I was steaming carrots this evening, so smells a bit of burnt pan too  

On count down to Friday and moving day!

RLxx


----------



## indekiwi

BB, I'd forgotten about that!  (Selective amnesia  ) This time the only spectators were a couple that did a wide berth stroll around me and continued walking, despite me laying across the path with a crying child....   Not what I would expect in this neck of the woods.  Sounds like you've been busy with your dogs today - they must love all the attention.   

JJ1, I think the bump is okay - I ended up laying on my stomach but I had some movements last night and throughout today so I don't think any damage was done there.  My knees caught most of the damage (can't kneel on one of them today).  Loving your shopping moves in the sales!   

Lou-ann, good for you getting rid of the boring stuff earlier - hope you're having a lovely evening.   

RL, trust me, I'm more than happy to hand over the crown, it's a bit of a burden for me right now!     Not that I want anyone to get hurt in order to assume this august mantle...as it was, neither my   nor my (.)(.) were damaged in the creation of this latest fall event.  

A-Mx


----------



## Damelottie

indekiwi said:


> This time the only spectators were a couple that did a wide berth stroll around me and continued walking, despite me laying across the path with a crying child....
> 
> A-Mx


Shame on them. That really is appalling   . Things like that make me so cross.

Hope you're both (all 3 ) OK


----------



## indekiwi

Hi LL, yes, I was more than a bit cross about it too.    Unfortunately, our tribulations continue - poppet has thrown up and had a bout of diarrhoea so I've spent the last hour clearing up / clearing up ds / making up a bed in a different room and resettling him.  

Apologies - I don't normally talk about poppet / bump  / tx on this thread - will cease and desist.

Looking forward to a less eventful next weekend.  

A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ahh I hope he is ok, there is so much D+V around at the moment
L x


----------



## Annaleah

phew ....is it finally the weekend!!!  Determined to have a rest, a sort out, a dress purchase and a damn good dance this w'end.  I was very intrepid today....went into Zara.  There's a yummy bloke who works in there who always says hello - I respond by smiling and shrinking in the opposite direction which is exactly what I did today. Then I surprised myself by turning back to him and saying I needed a dress.  We spent 15 minutes wandering around chatting - not even looking at dresses! then I told him where I'd be dancing and that he ought to come! 

On a less exciting note, some drunken, opportunistic Ar$&^%** threw a bottle at my kitchen window on Thurs (2.30am!!) shattering the outside pane of a 6 x 4foot window so i've spent yesterday with police and CSI dropping by. Hopefully the insurance company will get a new one in quickly, though it will cost me £75 excess .....aaarghh.  

Feel a bit strange as this weekend last year I was miscarrying and this Sunday 14th was my EDD from my treatment cycle last May, funny how dates just linger there in the background....hopefully the weekend will pass uneventfully. 

Hope all are well and over their falls and diarrhoea..and happy w'ends to everyone
Annaleah xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hope u all have a gd weekend. I'm in the hairdressers at the moment then off to Yorkshire to see my mum so a long drive ahead and back. I got a delivery of a dozen red roses and chocolates from the boys for valentines day, I won't be with them tomorro so have an email I've prepared that I will send them after midnight with their get theirs on the day, it's concert tickets in may, as they are going out clubbing tonight  and the cabaret circuit tomorrow.
L x


----------



## lulumead

JJ, that sounds lovely.

Annaleah, not surprised you feel a bit weird     Good work on the yummy Zara man  

I'm celebrating Chinese New Year tomorrow with friends and kids, hosting a bit of a party and hopefully if not pouring with rain, releasing some lanterns in the park when it gets dark. My small attempt at trying to connect with my loooooonggggggg adoption process!!!

Monday off as I had to work today, nice..

xx


----------



## Damelottie

Lulu - that sounds lovely tomorrow  . Have a wondeful time. My friend bought me 2 lanterns when Alfie was born. One for him and one for his twin. My family and I (including the dog) all went over the fields late one night to let go of the Alfie one. I think we almost got arrested tbh. Nobody knew what they were doing, and the my niece was holding the torch - as the batteries failed. Dad didn't really know where he was supposed to be lighting. Mum tried to hold it off the ground but she's only 4ft 11" so dad had to lie on the ground to reach the bottom. Mum let go too quickly and it caught fire and shot off towards some trees. Dad chased after it, but just in time it went upwards and flew for miiiiiiiiiiiiiiles. It was very pretty but in all the excitment of the tress catching fire and dad falling over, I forgot to do my 'welcome to the world Alfie' speech    .

I haven't dared do the twin one yet  

JJ1 - Have a nice weekend.

I'm mostly preparing for a job interview on Monday. I have a presentation to do. The new man is cooking me dinner tomorrow evening. TBH - I'd rather stay in with Alfie.

LL xxx


----------



## indekiwi

Hi all. I'm in Somerset this weekend with friends and we've spent much of the day walking around some lovely Coastal villages in north Devon, just off Exmoor. It really is beUtiful down here and reminds me of where I grew up (though it was a bit colder here today!). 

Annaleah, I hope you're doing okay on this weekend of anniversaries for you   and that you have a fab time dancing. 

JJ1, hope you have a lovely time with your mum.  

Lulu, Chinese New Year sounds fun!

LL, hope dinner is much more fun than you're expecting.  

Have a great weekend all!

A-Mx


----------



## lulumead

LL - hope you get something nice for afters   
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I love the lanterns, the boys had them in the summer at my donors parents 40th anniversary and we let loads off, At Pride we let some off and they were rainbow colours. Then we took a box to Irealand as they hadn't got them and the nephews and neices loved them.

I got some heart shaped ones but haven't released them

L x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Just wanted to wish you all a good weekend as mine is starting today heading to Ireland with the boys, meeting up with my donors mum & sister as they'll travel to Dublin to see him, then off to a michellin starred restaurant for dinner & tomorrow we're going to see lady gaga back Sunday night. At least there's no snow unlike last time xx


----------



## Damelottie

Have a lovely weekend JJ1 - sounds brilliant  . I don't like Lady GaGa but I bet she puts on a brilliant show for entertainment  

Nothing planned for tomorrow. On Sunday we have swimming and then hoping to go and see Chowy and her doggy in a dog show near to here


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Have a lovely weekend JJ - sounds like fun. 

Enjoy the doggie show LL...those chowies are really cute  

I've got a busy weekend (no change there then!). Am working from my mums today as my sister is here with the kids, so not getting huge amounts of work done as you can imagine. Tomorrow my sister is going to Westminster Abbey (something to do with her imminent confirmation) so I'm babysitting. Then Sunday we are all (me, both sisters, BIL and kids) going to be photographed...for my mum's 70th b'day present. Will no doubt be utter chaos on the day but hopefully we get some good pics out of it. Told my niece about it today and now have to hope she keeps the secret so nanny doesn't find out!

And Monday am off to Finland for the week, where it's minus 15 degrees and snowy, so Sunday eve I shall be packing winter clothes and wishing I didn't have to go  

But a fun weekend before then so shall try not to think about that too much for now. Must do some work before the kids get back (they popped out to see some friends locally)

Have a wonderful weekend everyone, 
Suitcase
x


----------



## winky77

oh dear.........have done that thing again where I've had such a mad busy week....meetings in Reading, London over two days, back home then 3 hr drive up and back to Inverness in minus 10 temps to deliver training yesterday.....so I assume I'll need a quiet wkend to recover...but then halfway through today I remember I don't like QUIET wkends!  I like wkends full of people!  So I text 7 friends so see if anyone wants to come and see Lovely Bones with me tonight....not one is free (mostly cos home with hubbies and kids.....grrrr) ....could go into Edinburgh for social club drinks night but is so so cold and I don't want to drink (as now have only 2 wks to lose that stone!) ....so I am going to go on own....complete with my Lighter Life shake and a bar to stop me hitting the pic-n-mix!  Have signed up to join a walk up a rather steep hill tomorrow tho.......social club again.....that should be worth at least a lb off!  
I hope everyone else is having more organised in advance fun weekends than me! 

lol
..Winky xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Well - the weekend is nearly upon us.... not quite sure what we've got planned for this weekend - last one was spent at the Governors house in Stanley.  Bit of a yawn tbh - but a change of scenery .. and then of course more penguin spotting!!  (God they stink!)
Am working tomorrow - yep we do a 6 day week here... probably a good thing as can't believe have been here 3 weeks already!  Planning on my R&R at the mo and hope to be back in the UK middle of may time....  for a week's break (think liver will need it!)
got a function onbaord one of the ships tomorrow - but have been suffering with the falklands flu this week and feel terrible.    May give that one a miss!!  Either that or its a beach party in one of the bars on the base.... not sure the weather is quite up for it!! LOL ... rain wind etc ... no snow yet!!  Think blighty has our share of the snow!!
Really missing not coming on here as often as I'd like ... so really hope everyone's ok and sending big big hugs      
Sort of just hit me I've missed my go at DE IVF ..... here's hoping can get back on the rollercoaster when I'm back.  Life's too short to hang about...
Have a wonderful weekend - thinking of you all x x x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thinking of you too Mini   Hope you're doing OK out there....must be hard being so far away, but sounds like you are having some fun too though  

Not much on for me this weekend. Am exhausted tonight after being in Finland all week and not sleeping well, and think I've also picked up a mild cold so will be an early night with hot choc and hot water bottle I think!
Shopping tomorrow - need an outfit for my b'day party next weekend, and need a frame for my mum's 70th b'day present (a photo of me and my sisters), and then I've nothing planned for the evening again but that's fine, need the rest to be honest
Sunday round to my mums to start preparing the house for the big lunch party the following weekend - furniture to be moved around etc. 

So all a bit dull really, I wonder if I should get out more?!

Hope everyone else has more interesting plans  
Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

cem - having friends and family over to my mum's for b'day lunch followed by cake and champage. Initial plan was small and casual sort of thing, is still very much casual but there are about 70 people coming - 40 adults and 30 children, so going to be pretty hectic!

need something nice to wear and am a bit stuck...got plenty of tops I could wear but currently only have 2 pairs of jeans that fit, and a pair of black trousers which are a little bit too big...and wanted to be smarter than jeans....hopefully will find something tomorrow....


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Suity have a great day.
I am hoping for a quiet weekend, out with friend for a few drinks on Sat night, otherwise preparing presentations, work etc and catching up with house work from last week (and beyond!)
L x


----------



## indekiwi

Thanks Mac!   

The weekend is around the corner and I am....ironing....again.  

Tomorrow is destined for viewing snowdrops while they're on display and then a friend is coming over for lunch.  No plans for Sunday but have my knitting needles out and am full of intent (if not of action.  )

Bon weekend all!

A-Mx


----------



## sweet1

Well, I am working all weekend again, but on the plus side had today off and finally went to see Avatar, about 3 months after everyone else


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks everyone for the b'day wishes. Had a lovely lovely day. Couldn't have been luckier with the weather - sun came out just as everyone arrived, all the kids spent hours running around in my mum's huge garden, and everyone had a lovely time. Loads of food and drink left over - why do we always overcater?

Am exhausted but very happy  - so far being 40 is pretty good  

Happy weekend to you all, hope you get on OK back home Coco...

Suitcase
x


----------



## indekiwi

Suity, sounds like it's time for you to be hitting more champagne!  Glad you're having such a wonderful day.    

Sweet SA, have no fear, I haven't seen Avatar yet so you're way ahead of me!   

Rose, I'm in the middle of a Mr Men jumper for poppet which may well come up too small from the looks of things so is likely destined for a friend's son, and have just had wool delivered to make a little grey dress with black and white sheep around the hem for bub.    The book haul sounds brilliant and would keep me going for yonx!

Coco, fish and chips and pizza sound fabulous - think we might move to your place for the rest of the weekend.    

AFM, about to start round 2 of the ironing marathon after a busy day running around mazes and snowdrops and lunching with friends.  Too much to hope for a lie in tomorrow but you never know....

A-Mx


----------



## Maya7

Suity - didnt realise it was your birthday    Hope you had a good one!!!  I swear that life really does get better at 40.  Apparently I'm looking younger these days (or maybe people lie shamelessly to older folk   )

Inde ... any tips on how to begin to tackle my year and a half old ironing gratefully received ... Poppet and popette are going to look so sweet in their knitwear

Rose, I wish I could focus on books again.  I bought loads of cook books at xmas and I havent used them yet...your selection sounds great..

I have promised myself I would have a day of cooking tomorrow to fill up the freezer (but now have notions of buying stuff from M&S    thanks coco   ) 


Maya


----------



## winky77

Hello Peeps...

Lovely sunny day up here in Scotland....still cold tho !  You'd think I'd need and deserve a quiet weekend after the madness of delivering training every day last week to c60 different folk but I've just come back from meeting friends for lunch and I suddenly feel all morose again.....I really am not good at being on my own......if only the cats could talk eh?!  Yesterday I pottered, did some work then some shopping errands and went to see the early eve showing of Leap Year on my own (predictable romantic comedy with slightly annoying doe-eyed lead who I wanted to punch when she got her happy ending!).....need to do some more work today (yes madness I know!) ....but think I am going to brave an hour or so of clearing in the garden (which is still full of last Autumns leaves!?!?) just so I feel I've taken advantage of the weather!  There really is a zero single social life here.....Edinburgh would be a different story.....never short of anything to do there!  But given that I was there 3 times in the week and met friends friday evening there it seemed daft to head in again.  Anyone get the feeling I am a bit disatisfied with life at the moment?!?

..Winky


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Sorry you're feeling a bit low this weekend Winky....hope you feel better after a bit of sunshine and fresh air out in the garden  

I'm feeling rather blue myself today   

Such a lovely lovely day yesterday, house full of friends and family, loads of children running around the garden, champagne, cake and lots of chat and laughter. And then this afternoon here I am back in my little flat on my own feeling decidedly low...suppose it's only natural to feel a bit of an anti-climax, bit like the post Christmas blues...and whenever I'm surrounded by lots of happy families, I'm always painfully reminded how alone I am   Hopefully will feel better again tomorrow, for now I am being rather self indulgent and drinking hot chocolate, eating cake and having a little cry  

Sorry folks, didn't mean to be so depressing on such a lovely sunny Sunday, sure I'll be fine after a good night's sleep (think I have a mild champagne hangover and my niece woke me at 6am so it's no wonder I'm feeling rather fragile...)

Suitcase
x


----------



## winky77

Hi Suity....

We are allowed to do the sad singly moping thing once in a while!  Sometimes it's the contrast of full on work lifes and social lifes and then zilch.    to you.  Wish I could comfort eat today too but am now on starvation diet .....have Care Notts appointment on Tuesday and I lied about my weight on the form.....that was back in December and of course I thought they'd be no problem getting down to what I said by now....ho hum.  

..Winky


----------



## suitcase of dreams

thanks for the hugs Winky. I shall allow myself to indulge today then back to positive upbeat 'new' me tomorrow morning...for the moment I just feel a bit sick after 2 cupcakes and a large slice of left over birthday cake...need to get up off the sofa and do something to take my mind off it I think - shall go and tidy up for a bit. Hope there's something good on TV tonight as think I need to sit and escape for a bit....

good luck for Tues, hopefully the weight won't be an issue


----------



## lulumead

big     to you both. I am a big fan of the little cry when needed, think it can be quite cleansing   

xxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Winky and Suity   I know what you mean, although I do enjoy sometime on my own just chilling, but do like to have my donor's partner around for support/company. Sometimes when there is too much going on (I feel like the last 2 weeks have been on the go) that I feel like a rollercoaster and can't get off and life is too hectic.  

Winky good luck with the Care appt- are you seeing Dr George there? I have heard so many god things about him.

Suity- Here's hoping that this year is a great one ahead for you and life really does begin at 40!!
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

thanks JJ, I feel much better already...think I just needed to let a bit of emotion out after yesterday....it was such a perfect day and I feel so very lucky to have such wonderful friends and such an amazing family and I know I am very much loved - but you know how it is, these big gatherings always make you very aware of being single and childless...but I just have to focus on all the good things in my life - of which there are many  

am off to Finland again this week so will be pretty busy and plenty to think about, so am sure I'll be bouncing back pretty quickly. And next weekend I'm going to the Affordable Art Fair with my sister to look for my b'day present. I decided against a watch (original idea) as I don't really like wearing watches so it seemed a bit pointless...and instead am going to spend my b'day cash on a really nice piece of art...so looking forward to that  

Hope you're doing OK,
Suitcase
x


----------



## some1

Suity - belated Happy Birthday wishes !!!  So sorry you were feeling low earlier, glad to read you are feeling a bit better now  

Winky - sorry to read you have been feeling low too, that's not like you.  Hope you are starting to feel a bit better and that your appointment at care goes well on tuesday.

some1

xx


----------



## Roo67

Winky and Suity   - 

Winky - I don't know where you get your energy from, hope the gardening helped a little this afternoon. Looking forward to hearing about your appt in Tues - hope it all goes well

Laura - Glad you had a wonderful birthday and glad the chocolate and cake helped  i know just how you feel after family do's I always come home and think about how alone I am. A piece of Art sounds a great idea for a pressie - hope you find something.

I'm just in from a lovely afternoon with Suzieb and Meredith she is such a little live wire - never still and never shuts up (not talking yet though) - i can't believe how much she has changed since I last saw her.

Hi to everyone else

R x


----------



## RichmondLass

Hello all

I've just had a lovely mid week break with the girls at http://www.camberbarn.co.uk/ which I can highly recommend. Lots of lovely lunches in Rye, reading trashy mags, watching telly and films and generally lazing about eating and chatting. My idea of heaven!

Back to find all my internal doors glossed white so have thrown open doors and whacked up the heating as smell is making me feel a bit Tom and Dick. I actually threw up night before last and felt sick in the night last night so not sure what that's about - loosening of all the pipes maybe? Or over indulgence... 

Anyway, tomorrow am off to the Alexander House Hotel and Utopia Spa http://www.alexanderhotels.co.uk/alexander/

Although disappointed as have booked pedicure but can't have toe nails painted because of the c section 

Seeing as most of my weekends recently have been spent emptying boxes this is a real treat!

RLxx

/links


----------



## Felix42

Oh wow RL, that sounds gorgeous.  What a lovely idea and very well deserved.  Sorry about your being sick though. Like you say probably a general loosening in readiness.  Have a fab time tomorrow.

Hope everyone else is looking forward to the weekend.  I'm hoping that the first Grand Prix is going to be exciting with new teams etc.  It felt as boring as anything last season and I'd like to get into it again this year.

Love and hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## Chowy

Hi All

If anyone is at a loose end at the weekend and feels like a trip to Crufts we are there on Sat all day with the chow's, Hall 1 Ring 5.

Chowy xx


----------



## GIAToo

Oh I wish I could come!!!!! Alas I have plans    Good luck with the chows!   
I'm waiting to hear if I have been accepted as a volunteer at Battersea Dogs home  

Have a lovely weekend all
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Maya7

Hi All

Am so excited about the weekend...My plan involves getting up at the crack of dawn as usual ... then getting back into my bed and snoozing for a while (maybe even until 9am   ) ... Am so easily pleased    Have friends coming for lunch on Sunday so may cook up something tomorrow for that ..

Hope you all have nice weekends in store


Maya


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Nothing exciting planned for me,as oncal!!! so not venturing too far only to the shops.

L x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I am here waiting for the delivery man!! so doing bits for Easter. 

My donor and his partner have been staying since Tues so it has been nice having their company around during the week we have St Patrick's Day celebrations, then met up with a friend over from Spain for dinner . I am a terrible hoarder and my donor's partner has sorted my living room and kitchen out!! boxes of papers gone/shredding, charity shop bags, curtains washed etc he is a real star. My donor said last night that we were like an old married couple sorting papers out.

I started a diet on Thurs night and can't have anything at all other than chalky food packs!! As I don't like them I haven't given in to food but not eaten them either! Can't see this lasting the 14 weeks!!
L


----------



## lulumead

Hi JJ1, can you send your donor and his partner over to mine  
Just spent three hours cleaning my bedroom...still have the rest of the house to go..did throw out some clothes too which is good.  Hoping it makes it enticing enough for mr NY to stay in my room and not the spare!

Off to see some friends this afternoon and have promised my little friend who will be 5 on monday that we will do the chinese lanterns for his birthday as was too wet at chinese new year so hope its dry tomorrow.

have nice weekends all...especially RL & felix and their newbies.
xxx


----------



## winky77

Hey girls......tis the weekend I've been waiting for......after working flat out for weeks I am heading off skiing tomorrow for a week ....yeah!!! Can't flippin wait !!  Have been away most of the week so been running around like a headless one today....legs are waxed in readiness for the hot tub....have a suitable amount of trendy gear so I at least look the part even if I ski like I'm constipated..   Just found out yestereday that a pal from Dublin is staying in the sister resort to mine so we will be able to meet up on the slopes....how cool is that !?  And one of my Edinburgh friends managed to join our ski group after someone cancelled on Wednesday (she's been onwaiting list !)  Happy Days !! 

JJ....sounds like you're doing LighterLife?  Sachets are an acquired taste (blender helps!!) but the bars are better .....and it does work!  I'm back in my 'skinny' salopettes for the first time in about 8 years!  But got caught out by one of my LL group at lunch time today when she bumped into me in a coffee shop having a panini!! Oh the shame!!   She's lost 12.5 stone!  Looks fab in clothes but she's got lots of loose skin so is going for a tummy tuck and various bits uplifted the week after next.  I think my skin is quite elastic still so hope it all snaps back into place! 

Well better go back to the packing...and cleaning (cos don't want the people feeding my cats thinking I live in a hovel!) 

Happy weekends everyone .....especially our new mums !!!

..Winky


----------



## Annaleah

Winky - hope you have a good skiing trip and what sounds like a well deserved break.

JJ - I had a few days off last week to sort out my hoarder spare bedroom (bags of unsorted paperwork, shoes, handbags, clothes)  haven't made a start and i've got a lodger moving in next week.  Sounds like I need some of your lads sorting skills.

AFM - I have just spent 230 miles driving for a 3hr dance workshop to be stuck at the back of  12mile queue!!  Managed to scoot around Cambs to Milton Keynes on some back roads and catch half the class.  Back in rainy Norwich and off to dinner and a film.  House clearing and waking up the tortoise are on tomorrows agenda! 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. Annaleah xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Annaleah- waking up the tortoise

Winky have a fab holiday you so deserve a nice break and fun.  yes it is LL diet, but the woman won't let you have bars in week 1!! a woman at work who sits opposite me has lost about 5 stone and got to a size 12, then she had to give up when she did an IVF cycle and put on 3 stone from Xmas to now!! so is back on it to prepare for her next cycle.

L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

happy weekend everyone

have a fantastic holiday Winky - hope you enjoy the skiing...catch up with you when you get back

hope those of you doing household chores also get some time to enjoy yourselves this weekend

I'm up at my sisters - came up Thur night to babysit Fri morning as she had 2 of the kids at the hospital and have stayed over as BIL is away for work. today we had football in the morning - my niece is a footie fanatic! Rained all morning so not much fun for us stood outside watching! Then a party this afternoon with the National Deaf Childrens Society - always good for the kids to mix with other deaf children and there was a magician which they loved. Now me and my sister are having red wine and curry and wishing there was something good on TV!!

tomorrow I'm off for lunch with some friends on the way home, so all in all a good weekend although would have been better with some sunshine  

hope everyone else is having a good weekend, 
love
Suitcase
x


----------



## Roo67

I agree  - rubbish TV for a sat night.

I've spent some of today tidying and some more studying - but not enough of either of them 
Tomorrow is my final day at work before starting new job on monday - it's all come about really quickly. I went to help out for a couple of weeks as they are so short staffed and have no manager and got asked to stay, was fed up where I was (have been there for 11years !!) so have taken on the challenge of ward manager in a small military hospital within the same trust. 

Winky - have a fab ski trip, am very jealous and would have loved another trip.

Laura - have a lovely time with your neices and sis, sounds like a packed weekend

JJ1 - Hope the diet gets better, winky is testament to great results.

Lulu - good luck with NYman, and hope the weather stays dry for your lanterns tomorrow

Annaleah - how do you wake up a tortoise??

Enjoy the rest of the weekend ladies.

R xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo wishing you loads of luck in your new job

L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Congratulations on the new job Roo  

Annaleah I'm envious at you waking up your tortoise .... my two had to be re-homed    Was only thinking at the weekend how I miss them and this is the first year I'm not having to wake them up.  My eldest laid an egg the last two years after coming out of the fridge    I miss having them stomping round the garden    She used to wander up into the house too - would always find her way back to her little set up outside when she was ready for bed!  Roo to wake them up you slowly bring them to room temperature .... they hibernate when it's cold enough so mine used to go in the fridge    

Half way to the next weekend folks - seem to wish my life away waiting for Friday atm


----------



## Annaleah

Yep - just took him out of the fridge, got him to room temp, warm bath and some of the fine hand picked weed varieties I could source and he's away.  I have a pic which i'll put on ** of one of the parrots supervising his first bath of the year!

Jovi- it's a shame you had to rehome your tortoises.  I am hoping to foster mine out for a couple of months this summer as I don't have a secure garden and he could do with a few months of good outdoor free wandering 

Congrats on the job Roo 

I've just been making weekend dancing and house clearing plans so I don't feel so strange posting on a weekend thread.... 
Annaleahxx


----------



## cocochanel1

Hi Annaleah, your tortoise sounds lovely! How long do they sleep for? Are you able to leave them for weekends? I am wondering if a tortoise might be a suitable pet for my son.
Coco xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

annaleah don't tortoise intermittently excrete salmonella? I am no expert or maybe it is terapins
lx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

I heard the salmonella thing JJ1 but when I googled didn't find a lot so didn't think about it after that, maybe it is terrapins but definately is familiar and has been mentioned somewhere on FF before.

Coco so long as someone can pop in to feed them each day (tmi and clear any mess!) a weekend would be ok - not sure about being left alone all weekend without someone to pop in though, I wouldn't.  Hibernation gets longer with age.... my young one only went in the fridge for 6 weeks to start with, but the bigger one (we think she was about 70) would go in early November and we'd wake her up about now, so roughly 16 weeks. 

Annaleah do you have somewhere to foster yours out to?  If not let me know I might know someone.  I'd struggle this year with the garden being safe due to building/diy but would happily help out for a few weeks next summer    And I've got lots of lovely weeds planted especially in the garden    Fortunately I still hear from mine as a friend has her for her new owners holidays, and she hibernates her.

I keep thinking about getting a fish tank - a little whim I had a few weeks ago but now I've thought about it I want one!  It's cleaning out tanks, hated that job when I had one before! There are some lovely ones though.  Then I saw some lovely lizards and thought they would look nice   but don't know anything about them and not sure I could handle them.  I could go on and on!

Jovi x


----------



## bingbong

Terrapins have salmonella in their gut and that can be passed on to humans if they don't wash their hands really thoroughly after contact with them or their water. Not good pets for kids (or anyone really IMHO).

I have always wanted a tortoise!! If I had a secure garden Annaleah I'd definitely have them but unfortunately I don't  

I think it's funny putting them in the fridge, can just imagine that a friend goes for some milk and gets a shock  

Jovi I used to have fish and would love to again but they can be a pain to keep clean, if you get one make sure you get a filter that does more than the volume of water you need it to clean cos that will help to reduce the cleaning that you have to do. I've thought about getting a lizard, probably a bearded dragon, but they need quite a lot of care and attention. If I had someone to do the cleaning I'd have heaps of pets  

bingbong x


----------



## cocochanel1

are you serious that you put the tortoise in the fridge for some weeks/months 

Coco xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Honest Coco    I found it rather amusing when I first found out, then cruel and worried silly the first year I hibernated mine, but it is the safest way to hibernate them!  It keeps the temperature at the constant low they need to keep them wound down - if it warms up they start to wake and burn up energy that they need to keep them healthy when it's time to wake up   What a life hey, I wouldn't mind sleeping thru our awful winters    Fascinating pets Coco - interesting and after initial set up fairly low maintenance, sure your son would have lots of fun looking after one, plenty to learn too    Well worth the effort - if I was at home more during the day I would definately have some more - but their routine was in bed before I'd get in from work so I wasn't really here enough to tend to their needs  

BB I'm now looking at tanks again    I'm thinking something small/coldwater, can see it happening!

I should live on an ark really   With a man to do all the mucking out   I'd love some birds but don't think it's really wise while I have cats!


----------



## Annaleah

Can I just add that Rufus doesn't go in my fridge or he'd be soup!!!  Sounds strange but it really is the best way to keep them at a constant temperature and also means I get to peek at him every day so I don't need to worry.  I often take him out while he is sleeping to weigh him.  I wonder if that affects his dreams ??   

BB & Jovi - I would recommend a Uromastyx lizard.  I wish I could have one.  They have a good life expectancy, easy to tame and are unusually cuddly for lizards!! 

Jovi - I have plenty of tort friends who would love to foster Rufus.  He's going this summer to a work friend whose kids would like a tortoise but hubby isn't keen.  I think she has fancy ideas of convincing him how great they are.  Just need to make sure her kids don't over feed him!  I'll be joining you shortly in the Ark!!
Annaleahxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Right enough of this tortoise. terrapin talk, let's get this weekend thread back on track    

What is everyone up to this weekend? I've been feeling off colour all week, although better today so hoping I'll be fine for the weekend    Just hanging out at home tonight and indulging in a rare glass of wine. Almost never drink these days but just fancied one tonight! Tomorrow off to my sisters to babysit tomorrow night but otherwise it's a quiet weekend for me - although I need it as going to be super busy for the next few weeks with my mum's 70th b'day (Good Friday), Easter and my sister's confirmation (she's converting to catholicism), family holiday to Dorset, friend's 40th in Derbyshire, then Brno - oh and a couple of intrallipids drips in there somewhere too. Hmm, think I need all the rest I can get this weekend before I face all that! 

Hope everyone has nice weekends planned. What a shame we lose an hour on Sunday morning though!

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

wow suity a busy time coming up- you deserve that red wine even thinking about planning it!! I hope that you are feeling better

I haven't got much planned at all, I have loads of work to do, college has taken a back seat as work is so busy and a nightmare!

L x


----------



## Maya7

Much as i love spring, I've always hated to lose that hours sleep ... think I'll come back as a tortoise in the next life if there is one (not completely convinced by fridge though) ...

Will play it by ear this wkend... if its raining, will do a spring clean; otherwise will leave the cleaning til later ... if the ironing has waited 18 months, whats another few weeks? ....

Maya


----------



## Annaleah

Cleaning....I have a lodger moving in tuesday so about 10 yrs stuff in the spare room needs sorting!!!


----------



## winky77

Ha ha.......did log on here whilst away skiing and thought I'd had one too many Gluweins when read all that stuff about tortoises in the fridge !  I did once shut one of my cats in the fridge though ...she jumped in after the special cat treat of wafer thin ham I keep in there and I didn't notice....soon heard the protesting mieows tho!  

So I am back from a fab week skiing.....those of you on ** may have seen the incriminating photographic evidence of the hilarity and shananighans I got up to!  The plan to restrict my drinking and eat sensibly had gone out the window by the time I got off the plane....and as usual I was first up and last to go to bed cos I really don't like to think I am missing anything !!!  Really did run on adrenalin all week with only between 3 and 6 hours sleep max a night !!  So I am back in one piece.....despite a hairy moment when I went down like a tonne of bricks and smacked my head.....roaring noise followed by blurred vision for the next half an hour was a little scary.....thankfully I forgot about the Natasha Richardson story until someone reminded me later when I had recovered!  Glamourous it may not be but I'll definatley be investing in a helmet for the future!! 

And true to style (is it really 2 years since 'SkiMan' and the naked jacussiness episode?!?)....I developed a nice little crush on one of our group.....have known him for a while but not known him that well........got on so well it quite took me by surprise.....nothing happened-happened but just lots of late night chat and building a pretty good friendship (always a good start!!!).  Did a murder mystery thing one night and with the confiidence of my alter ego character ....an Indian play boy with a penchant for the ladies.....I was feeling his leg under the table (he was playing a woman!) ....and guess what......he was feeling mine too!!  In our late night chats we covered all the usual topics including past relationshoips....desire for chhildren....and have to admit I did fess up to my TTC journey...was a bit drunk and it all came out!  (do I ever learn!?)......sort of regret it but then I do trust him (and know from others that he is really trustworthy!) but I spose if he runs a mile then he's not one for me!!  He did say all the right things at the time tho....watch this space!

..WInky


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

winky your trip sounds fantastic and just what you deserve as your work so hard- really hope ski man  gets in touch to touch more leg!!

L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Winky - how do you do it? And why do I never suddenly discover old friends that I fancy?! I clearly need to be going on holiday with you   
How exciting - keep us posted on what happens now you're back home!

Suitcase
x


----------



## Annaleah

Winky - loved the pics of you as an Indian play boy    Will be watching out for any developments with skiMan 2010.....
Annaleah xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

cem have a good holiday and relax.

I am off to my donor and his partner's on the south coast this evening, I have promised (threatened) to bake- I am no good but will try.

Hope the Easter bunny comes to you all..

Lx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

have a lovely time away Cem - will be nice to have sunshine  

JJ - good luck with the baking...I never even bother to try - M&S do great cakes!

I have a busy weekend with my mum's 70th tomorrow so big family lunch, then off to my sisters on Sat for her confirmation, then sunday lunch with her inlaws for easter, then back home Sunday pm and off to Brighton Monday for lunch with Winky  
Will be lovely to have a couple of days off work....

Wishing you all a very happy Easter, enjoy the long weekend,
Suitcase
x


----------



## indekiwi

JJ1, am making it an absolute certainty that the Easter Bunny doesn't miss me this year!    Good luck with your baking - mine is very hit and miss so I empathise!

CEM, gosh, your holiday has come around quickly!  I am soooooooo envious - here's hoping for loads of sunshine in Cyprus for you and your sis!  

Suity, you must have some stamina to be getting through that lot!  Hope your mum's birthday is a wonderful celebration for her and your family, and that you and Winky manage to talk non stop for a couple of hours on Monday.   

AFM, will be meeting up with Langtang for lunch tomorrow and going for a walk and tea with some other family friends on Saturday.  Desperately want to see some unadulterated sunshine on Sunday and Monday to get stuff done in the garden but feel I might be out of luck.  Oh - and there might be one or two Easter egg hunts along the way - and I have very sharp elbows when it comes to chocolate.   

Hope everyone has a lovely Easter.   

A-Mx


----------



## Annaleah

Cem - enjoy Cyprus. Be sure to bring some weather back for us... seems to have become colder, damper and darker since the clocks went forward.

JJ - enjoy the south coast and baking

Suity - Sounds like a busy family weekend.  Hope the b'day celebrations go well.

Indekiwi - Hope you get a few sunny rays and plenty of chocolate on the hunt.  I've given up hope of any gardening in the next few weeks.

I'm just about to start cleaning the house and animals out.  Then off to London tomorrow for lazy weekend catching up with family and friends and maybe some dancing if i'm feeling brave.  Hope everyone has a good weekend.
Annaleahx


----------



## indekiwi

Okay, depending on whether you like dog escapades or a keen gardener, you will smile or wince at the following. 

I have been hardening off some sunflowers that my small person planted a week or two back.  They were getting a bit leggy so I put in some supporting canes to hold them up.  I went outside to bring them in and....my beloved springer spaniel has only gone and ripped every one of them apart trying to get to the canes for chewing on.      Not sure if I can quickly get some more seeds in and get them shooting before the little guy finds out...   

Annaleah, I love the idea of a lazy weekend - good luck in achieving that!

A-Mx


----------



## winky77

Inde.....just put your spaniel in the fridge while you're doing gardening and all will be well......  


Well I heard today that chocolate has no calories when eaten over Easter......I am no fool and have wholeheartedly chosen to believe it! 

So....tomorrow I am meeting 2010 skiman for lunch.....OOO AARRRR (i can hear you all!)......am trying not count my easter chicks but can't help feeling just a little bit excited! 

Then flying down to Gatwick on late flight for weekend in Brighton (JJ....is that where you're heading?!?!)....got a weekend with friends.....and maybe some walking if weather allows!  A few different friends converging on Brighton for lunch on monday....including Suity I hope (ur welcome to join us JJ if you're there! ) 

Annaleah....glad you liked to pics!  I rather took to dressing as a man!  .....unfortunately I can't seem to shake it off and found myself lapsing into my best Imran accent when out for an Indian meal with a friend last night! 

CEM......enjoy your hols!!!! 

lol and Happy Easter to everyone else ! 

.Winky


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Winky I tried to pm you but you inbox is full!

X


----------



## Annaleah

Inde - I'm always amused by animal escapades.  Hope you can cover his devastation so Poppet still gets to enjoy some sunflowers. 

Restful weekend not off to a great start.  Impromptu dinner with friends so didn't start cleaning house/animals till 11pm....youch.  Just booked my flights for job interview in Dublin so i'm flitting between fear, excitement and wishfulness.  Must stop dreaming about a possible new life in Dublin and try to get some shut eye.

Winky - OOOO AAARRRR 2010 ski man.  I was going to advise the female, non-indian personna for lunch but I'm forgetting he's already seen your Indian playboy alter ego   I'll be saving some wishfulness for you and hope lunch goes well.  Enjoy your weekend.
Annaleahx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

looking forward to the sunshine we are promised and heading to South Coast for 5 days (work releated conference) with my donor and his partner on Sun. Nails,hair and tan tomorrow.

I hope that everyone has a great weekend

L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hope you manage to get some free time to enjoy the sunshine on the coast JJ  

I've deliberately kept it low key this weekend after my mad dash to Brno this week! I have a sign language class this morning, then I'm calling in for lunch with my mum (who was a bit annoyed I hadn't called to tell her I got back OK....so need to make up some ground  )
And then a quiet night in with the TV. And tomorrow I am staying at home and not getting in the car (am a bit sick of the car as you can imagine after 4 days and 2000 miles!) - will probably go for a nice walk somewhere if the sun continues to shine  

Happy weekend everyone  
Suitcase
x


----------



## lulumead

Seaside sounds good JJ...hope you get to hang out a bit by the sea, or that at least the conference is good  

Suity: your weekend sounds lovely, just what you need.

I have over programmed myself in order to not allow myself to get too annoyed or down about abandoned cycle so currently writing a job app - hmmmm but I seem to be on FF!  Then off to party later in afternoon, then babysitting. Then off to see two different friends tomorrow and want to squeeze in a swim, then need to respond to some eharmony nonsense. Am already looking forward to next weekend....3 whole days...yippeeeeeeee

Have nice weekends everyone.
xxx


----------



## RichmondLass

Jj where on south coast is your conference?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

RL- Bournemouth nice and bright today so pleased.  I went to secondary school here 
l x


----------



## winky77

Well it has taken me about 3 days to recover from my weekend enough to find time to post about it !!!  It will take some beating !  So it started friday lunchtime with a gourmet 3 course lunch with the girls at our fave pub on the way to Stobo Castle spa for our annual chill out.....then hit the spa and massages all round....then the champers and another 3 course meal and hilarious girlie chat until the wee hours....next morning two of us still managed to get up for an early gym session which was then immediately cancelled out by a full breakfast !  .....then onto the Jazz stretch class and an hour's Aquafit....a swim and the jacuzzi !  And then another 3 course meal to cancel out the aforementioned exercise!  Finally we left the spa and headed back to meet my man at a pub near Edinburgh (and he passed the test of meeting my mates with flying colours!) ....think I might have had enough of exercise....oh no.....I suggests a bike ride round Arthurs seat....just a little one of 6miles this time.....and then we get bonus tickets to Les Miserables at the theatre......and finish off Saturday with champers in bed (to toast life!) .......up early on sunday and then the small task of co-ordinating 270 odd people to do a multi-legged race all in one line for charity (my man's project not mine!) .....I just had to do my 3 legged thing wearing a glitter cowboy hat.....and YES WE BEAT THE GUINNESS WORLD RECORD!!!!!.....then an after party for a few hours and then back to mine and another champers in bed celebration toast !  So what on earth am I going to do next weekend to follow that ?!?!??!?

..Winky


----------



## lulumead

ooh I want to come and share your weekend please...hmmm...that sounds a bit wrong  
xx


----------



## Sharry

New Home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=235531.0


----------

